# Worst



## Sasori (Jun 26, 2006)

*Best Manga Ever*




Set in modern day Japan, this manga is about a street gang called *The Front Of Armament*, or *TFOA* abbreviated. The story follows their history, development and growth and it's role in the conflicts between different groups in the city, including the infamous high school rivalries in the region.

This manga is amazing if not for anything else, but it's *real life fashion*, where Hiroshi consistently draws the characters that would fit quite at home on the streets of Japan. It's a rare manga where the characters actually *change clothes every day*, and even get *hair cuts*.

The *TFOA* in particular are a biker gang of sorts and wear leather jackets, along with their "*Skulls*" emblem.







*Main Characters*


*Spoiler*: _Kamina_ 




(He's in there somewhere)​




*Spoiler*: _Simon_ 




(The current Leader of the TFOA)​




*Spoiler*: _Kittan_ 




(He's pretty kewl guy too)​


​

*Links*


*Special Notes*

*Worst* is part of a whole series of manga and movies which lie in the same place as each other, but at different times.

For reference, here they are in chronological order:

*Crows Zero* (Movie) -> *Crows Zero II* (Movie) -> *Crows *(Manga) -> *Worst* (Manga)

The 2 mangas can be read separately though, as well as the movies.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 26, 2006)

I really want to read more of this but, I can't find any scans of this.  I read this in the book store, the first volume and I loved it.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the recommmendation. I read the three volumes released last night and I really really love it. Too bad that there haven't been a single volume release for over a year. I really hate when company's buy the license and then just drop the fucking manga. 

I know it's much to ask but could you scan your french volumes?


----------



## sasuke_limays (Jun 27, 2006)

what are you talking about now???????


----------



## kombak (Jun 27, 2006)

Worst,  its a pretty  cool shonen

I dont have any scanner , maybe at work...
here in france , there is 1 vol every 1 or 2 month , depends (for exemple vol.6 was available in april i think , and 1 week ago i went to buy 7one and the 8 was also available , its too damn great to have 2 at once ^^.


it is really really a lot of fun , good fights , great story...
if u can try , go ahead


----------



## Crowe (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, god. Best thing that happened in a looooooong time in the manga scene tbh. I remember DMP, Digital Manga Publishing, dropping it for some random Yaoi manga. 

Thanks a lot, Morrigan. I love, love this series. I don't know why but I really do.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2007)

Hmm. A Gang manga, sounds good.
Can someone re-upload Volume 2-3? I can only find Volume 1.

Oh and if there are any French scans, that'd be cool. Luckily I took French Class, heheh.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 27, 2007)

Dropped for yaoi? What the crap. xD

Thanks for the links, Pek.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 30, 2007)

Ch. 16 just released by D-M! Finishing up Volume 4.

Just finished reading through Volume and 4 aswell, and Suzuran vs. Housen War so faris just about one of the greatest things I've read in a manga, haven't been this into a series since maybe 20th Century Boys or Slam Dunk.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 11, 2007)

This is such an awesome manga xD


btw chapter 20 is out


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 11, 2007)

The title of the manga should be changed from Worst to Best.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 11, 2007)

Titles can sure be misleading huh?;]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know how stronger Amachi has gotten but I doubt he stands a chance against Guriko if he lost to Hana easily.


----------



## vanh (Aug 15, 2007)

Best thing to happen this week .I used to thought Worst would be stuck at vol3 like forever. Awesome


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 15, 2007)

This series is indeed aces! I love the machismo of it all. D-M and M-S are doing a great job they are releasing chapters at a really good rate can't believe we are already on volume 6!

I have been curious about it for a while now but since I read chapter 21 I find myself wondering more and more what the deal is with Fujishiro. I knew he was strong from quite early on but his display in this chapter peaked my intrest, I also wonder why he choses to downplay or hide his strength.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh, finally...You are starting to show up. Started to think I was the only one reading it but cheers mates.

Great manga and remember to keep recommending it to people. I could upload the chapters/volumes if you are interested.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 21, 2007)

If anyone is willing to scan I could be able to provide Volume raws...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 21, 2007)

I could buy English, but Japanese are cheaper since there is a bookstore about 20 miles from where I live.


----------



## vanh (Aug 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Agreed that Guriko wins so much. I also think Fujishiro has his own reason to hide away his strength. But soon he will have to reveal it, for he seems to know a lot about the high school situations


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 23, 2007)

Chapter 23 is out and it looks likt 
*Spoiler*: __ 



We are gonna get to see what the Front of Armament can do!! Should be good I have been wondering about where they rank in terms of strength and purpose etc etc


----------



## vanh (Aug 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 more to that, I'll be watching if Takumi ever wanna fight Hana, and join the Armament for they seem to be finding some ways to get Takumi on their side


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh boy, Hana vs. Chiharu next ch. can't wait.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 24, 2007)

Am I the only one who thought that the way the feud between The Front of Armament and the Zeniya Family ended was damn awesome! I was expecting to see another  Suzuran vs Housen type throw down so the path it took was unexpected. Not only this but all of chapter 24 really showed the beliefs or principles held by these (for want of a better term... really please if anybody can think of one tell me) "gangs" and that they are not just delinquents but there is a moral code.

The ending in itself just left me on tenterhooks! When Chiharu failed to get onto the train I thought it was awesome and I just knew where he was headed. I hope him and Hana really go for it.
I am looking forward to Volume 7 muchly now! With the rate that Minna-Scan and Delinquent manga have been showing it shouldnt take to long (though I read the volume 7 raw scans are not as good as the others so there may be a longer waiting period than we had for the others but still)


----------



## damnhot (Aug 28, 2007)

nice manga  just  finished  vol 2   starting  on  vol 3 now


----------



## Mori` (Aug 29, 2007)

caught up now, loved the latest stuff.

Guriko is freaking awesome and I liked all the info into the front.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 29, 2007)

New chapter out today! Ch. 27!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the Suzuran gang were able to scare away a couple punks. And now Amachi is back but still laying low with a partner of his, don't know his name.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



(&peK^mang) Guriko is way too strong
(&peK^mang) Suzuran will never fall with him there on top.

I love the almighty aura Guriko got around him but the thing is we'll never see Hana shine if all the top guys are aiming for Guriko and no one strong fights Hana. I would see Hana stepping up as the second leader so that people will have to go past him to fight guriko


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 30, 2007)

Fantastic manga with many lols and fights i just started reading it and i like it very much XD Tnx for the Links PEk


----------



## vanh (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the link Niabingi. I'm done voting as well. 



> I personally don't see Guriko as a leader type he is too many awesome yes but just too laidback I don't think he holds any interest in being the "head" of Suzuran!



Can't make any absolute prediction about Guriko being the head or not. One way, he's gonna be the head and with Hana being his second, and Suzuran pwnzlolololol. The other way, Guriko runs off with some random hot-looking girl, and Suzuran's in Hana's care with his family by his side. 

I'm fine either way. As long as Takahashi Hiroshi gives out good reasons for that . But I doubt Guriko can give no attention at all to Suzuran's situation.  If there's another baton-passing like the one in Hajime no Ippo, that'd be nice.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow delinquent-manga and minna-scans are doing a fantastic job, do they rest at all? *goes to dl*

Mori: great new theme


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 31, 2007)

Who would've known Amachi was a rich bastard.

A new gang revealed too, Jet Black Scorpions. They look pretty damn tough with the bandanas, Bandana = Gangsta.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2007)

> They look pretty damn tough with the bandanas, Bandana = Gangsta.



fuck'n lol'd.

Amachi being a rich boy was surprising though given his clothing and the way he dresses being a bit more upmarket than most of the cast maybe should have been expected.

Guriko made me lol again with the beating up flirts xD

last page got me excited =p

something big enough to spark hana and guriko's fury


----------



## Crowe (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey hey, loktar. 

Ontopic: Latest page on ch 28 make me want to cry, yet another cliffhanger. I think WORST is the only manga which have cliffhangers after each chapter. Can't wait for the "war" to start though...need to see Guriko not fooling around.

P.s people: irc:irchighway.net/delinquent-manga


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 31, 2007)

_I think WORST is the only manga which have cliffhangers after each chapter. _

Nah, basically every shounen does, Bleach in particular. Contrary to all those series, and again Bleach in particular, Worst actually resolves cliffhangers in the next chapter. Thank god for that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 31, 2007)

So what's everyones favorite character so far in the 28 chapters shown?

Mines Takumi, he seems to be pretty damn strong for the armament looking for him. He's a mystery too, hasn't revealed much about himself.


----------



## vanh (Aug 31, 2007)

Just leaving "the simply considered quarrel will eventually turn into something big enough to spark the strongest and second strongest man's fury "  So so like Beck, both end at good stuffs.But Worst is going on with amazing pace .  I'm predicting a Butcher's loss as seeing those Jet Black Scorpion are quite tough . 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and if Butcher , Kurosawa and Harada can settle this themselves, why mentioning Guriko and Hana at all =/ ?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 1, 2007)

> So what's everyones favorite character so far in the 28 chapters shown?



its hard not to like Guriko xD I think he's definately my fav for the time being.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 1, 2007)

For now I can't decide between Guriko and Zetton, they are both win. Also looking forward for a little more development for Takumi and Mutou Renji.


----------



## kombak (Sep 1, 2007)

lol didnt know my thread was still going on.
Im reading the french Worst, which is vol 14 (soon 15)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hana is bald no more and sakota get e haircut and a lot of things happened


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 1, 2007)

Damn you french speaker *shakes fist* can't believe your on volume 14 so jealous!

@Shiro Amada you can find my favourite here Link removed

I gotta agree with everyone else here chapter 28 really did have a cliffhanger feel to it. But I am sure we will have resolution to that soon as this series never just leaves things hanging (aside from the whole Takumi thing).


----------



## kombak (Sep 1, 2007)

Chapter 28 is vol ?

well , spoiler til vol 14 if anyone want :


*Spoiler*: __ 



 2nd year @ suzuran , Hana is now leader of the 2nd biggest gang in the school , #1 is the butcher guy (le boucher in french). They have with them the brand new winner of the freshmens contest, a big guy. Amachi is owning minor schools in the city before attacking the big ones. Guriko is now in his last year , so he took Zetton's seat who left . In the last vol, the 6th leader of the front of armament died in a bike accident, too bad since he was almost brand new leader .

Btw, dont remember his name , the "cute" guy living with hana and the others is very strong, he fought amachi a bit.

And amachi got his ass kicked by guriko , he attacked him  with like 10 guys and guriko said "at least , hana came alone sucker" . But its already old 




sorry for my many mistakes


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 1, 2007)

Chapter 28 is end of volume 7! I want to read the spoler but I also want to wait. I am so torn...


----------



## kombak (Sep 1, 2007)

Here the covers of the latest volume, just to see how some look now


Hana : 

6th leader of TFOA  (left guy)


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 1, 2007)

Don't read the spoilers. I already read through the raws up to v15 but you'd be wasting pretty much the rest of the series if you'd read them. I also find kombak's posting them questionable.


----------



## kombak (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats why we have spoiler tags...i guess


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeh each to their own I guess I only looked at the picture spoilers the one for the 6th leader was no big deal as we seen him already. But I avoided the spoilers in the previous post because I can handle waiting on the scans. Usually i'm all for spoilers though...
It's okay if you post them me thinks kombak seeing as some people may want to read them and others may be reading them ahead in a different language like yourself.


----------



## shadowlords (Sep 1, 2007)

i like this manga a lot but why do all of the characters look the same! I cant tell who is who! the only people i can tell are the 5 main ones and the characters that look like people from yakitate japan like guriko = manager and kurosawa(sp?) = Kurobawa!


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 2, 2007)

*facepalm*
I agree it's sort of overwhelming at first, especially with the Armament and Housen, but the Suzuran guys are all different...


----------



## shadowlords (Sep 2, 2007)

well armament looks pretty different to me but all of the suzuran guys looked alike cause they were all bald and everyone has the same eyes. hard to tell who is who haha


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 2, 2007)

Housen guys are the most confusing because they are all with shaved heads. The only one whom I could always identify was Tsukimoto Mitsumasa the youngest moonlight brother and I could always recognise him due to his no hair on the sides and distinct pony tail look. The armament guys I find a tad confusing as well but I'm getting there. Suzuran I have no issue with the only thing I forget is what factions some of the Senpai belong to...


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 2, 2007)

29 = out btw


----------



## Crowe (Sep 2, 2007)

Great chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I lol'd when I read Hana and the comment about the rubber. Guriko getting serious and taking his sunglasses off = win. I'm guessing Tora will get beaten up and Hana will get so pissed off considering the comment about Hana & Guriko's fury. I'm hoping the whole Umehoshi household (except mari-nee and old man) will fight together considering it's one of their own. I don't care much for Suzuran. Just want Guriko & Umehoshi household fight these guys.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2007)

synopsis for this please


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 2, 2007)

"At the notorious all-boys Suzuran High, Hana Tsukishima aims at becoming the leader of his fellow delinquents. On his way to the top, he and his friends encounter and fight many other gangs and rival schools."

So basically it's just gangs beating the crap out of each other while having a hell of a time.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn its been like three to four months since I read this series, if I remember correctly there was only three volumes released.  I lost heart for the series after no one wanted to scan this but seeing new chapters been released is...kickass.  Gonna re-read this, tommorow night.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2007)

chapter 29 was awesome and full of great moments.

and now all hells going to break loose :3


----------



## Crowe (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't know if I'm allowed to this but this is from minnascans site:
Worst Ch 29


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 3, 2007)

I always use the DDL at their forums:
Worst Ch 29

EDIT: Pek beat me to it. xD


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks to both of you


----------



## Crowe (Sep 3, 2007)

New Chapter out:
Worst_v08_c030[Delinquent-Manga][Minna-scan].zip


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 3, 2007)

Kah, you sonuva ¬.¬;


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _c30_ 



Oh god this is going to be good, we're actually going to get the whole family working together.

It was nice to see Renji get a bit of screentime and I wonder what Butcher will do when he finds Ban.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 3, 2007)

*Downloads*

I hope the Black Scorpions don't gang rape Tora.


----------



## vanh (Sep 5, 2007)

I can never keep up with your releasing pace , can't I  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I wanna see that Ban dude get his ass kicked. Traitor = loser. Poor Renji. But tbh, I expected Renji the 3rd mid's mad dog could do something more than that. 

Love Sakota's expression. Looks like he's gonna explode next chap.

Lastly, I just wonder how Takumi can find out about Jet Black Scorpion the fastest.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

so LH is sending the first vol to me now, it better be good


----------



## Kameil (Sep 6, 2007)

Just started it its fucking awesome reminds me of GTA.....


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 8, 2007)

31 = out
Someone else'll post a link I'm sure.


----------



## vanh (Sep 8, 2007)

This time I'm the first  . I can sleep well tonight .

Linkylink : A member that posted a page ago.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, so "Guriko, you're up" huh ? Cliffhanger  Great chap. Sakota <3333333333


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 8, 2007)

Finally caught up with the latest releases last night. Even better now that c31 just released!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2007)

thank you guys <333


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, that was a pretty good action chpter.

Was that Guriko with Hana and Co. attacking the Scorpions? Can't really tell if it was him or not without the glasses.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2007)

no, it wasn't...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome chapter. Worst is so fuckin' great. 

Anybody is willing to make a mutou renji theme? pretty please;p


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 8, 2007)

Sakota was pretty awesome this chapter it was call seeing him switch on the scorpions who it turns out are all 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fassys



Next chapter should be awesome stuffs any chapter with the promise of Guriko action will be nothing short of great.


----------



## mechaBD (Sep 10, 2007)

Just finished up through volume four. This is by far the best manga Ive read in awhile.

Worst kicks ass.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 12, 2007)

Chapter 32 is out!!!

[Minna-scan].zip"]Worst_v08_c032[Delinquent-Manga][Minna-scan].zip


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hana and Guriko ownage xD


----------



## vanh (Sep 12, 2007)

Perfect timing. Was about to turn off my PC . Thanks guys.


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Hana xDDDDD so pwnsome


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2007)

Over in two seconds.  Ha, Guriko never fails to deliver.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 12, 2007)

That kick was insaaaaaaaaane Guriko is so awesome!!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2007)

Guriko is the man xD

great chapter and setting up to grander things again


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 12, 2007)

Hana > Guriko

I just like Hana's character more. Guriko is just.. boring to me.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 12, 2007)

Guriko's kick > Hana's upper and also Guriko's hair > Hana's buzz cut... 
In general as characters I adore them both equally but this chapter the strength and awesomness of Guriko was made more apparent then the strength and awesomness of Hana.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol, don't be hating on Buzz Cuts. xD


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2007)

Uh, Guriko is not as involved as Hana.  Er go, we only see the good points of him (he hides his flaws, like most mystery guys).  So it is not shocking to prefer him over Hana.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 22, 2007)

33 = out, savor it you guys.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 22, 2007)

Lol at Zetton's hat xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 22, 2007)

Takumi now has a pimp Armament coat.


----------



## vanh (Sep 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't Sakota getting all cooler all of a sudden ? Good chap.But why cliffhanger , why ;_:


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 27, 2007)

c34 is out peepz~


----------



## Mori` (Sep 27, 2007)

many loves :3


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome chapter Tora was very cool this chapter I loved his little rant and the ending got me on tenterhooks!!
Thanks muchly to delinquent manga and minna-scan for the excellentness that is Worst.


----------



## kombak (Oct 2, 2007)

Just read Vol 15 yesterday. Incredible, there was one hell of a fight !


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 22, 2007)

c35 = released, _finally._


----------



## vanh (Oct 22, 2007)

You guys rock Loktar . Thanks a lot ^___^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 22, 2007)

Hell yeah you guys are awesome. ^.^

Who's this Kyouya Terakado mentioned on the last page? He seems pretty important.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Nov 3, 2007)

36 and 37 = out.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 3, 2007)

w00t thanks a whole bunch!

I see you released Kekkaishi Volume 9 too, that's even better. Time to read both of them. >.<


----------



## LoktarOgar (Nov 3, 2007)

I didn't. I'm not part of Minna-scan. Delinquent-Manga only works with them on Worst. Minna-scan has a ****load of other joints I don't have anything to do with. Hell, I don't even read any of their series =/


----------



## kombak (Nov 4, 2007)

Damn the new vol is taking a long time to come here (16 or 17 i think).
In the last one , Hanna fought a funny guy....
hana > guriko


----------



## LoktarOgar (Nov 13, 2007)

38-40 = out
Special occasion~


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 13, 2007)

That sure is a lot of reading.

EDIT://
Just finished all 3 of them.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 38_ 



Pretty decent chapter, made me like Sakota more and Ayumi stopped being a pussy and stood up. Great one




*Spoiler*: _Chapter 39_ 



This was the best out of the three, IMO. Especially towards to end with Hana and Guriko staring down the Zenmei's(sp?)




*Spoiler*: _Chapter 40_ 



Last chapter for Part 1 of Worst. ;_; I was hoping Hana and Guriko would take get in a fight but I was wrong. And the end was just pure great.




Now we're done with Part 1 of Worst, can't wait for Part 2 now.


----------



## Zetton (Nov 13, 2007)

Wooot! Great chapters guys! The story has made a huge move now ;D


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 16, 2007)

Found something neat.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Nov 27, 2007)

41 = out. Go get!


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 27, 2007)

LoktarOgar said:


> 41 = out. Go get!


Already have!! Can't wait to read it...


----------



## Zetton (Nov 29, 2007)

Hahahaha, just finished reading 41 and I looove Guriko XD 

Zetton made an appearance too


----------



## LoktarOgar (Dec 2, 2007)

42 = out btw


----------



## wiplok (Dec 2, 2007)

feckin awesome~
already read chapter 42, thanks 

*Spoiler*: __ 



i like hana's new look  , looks like hana got himself some more followers and another huge fight is coming up


----------



## Zetton (Dec 2, 2007)

I read 42 as well:

*Spoiler*: _:D_ 




  Hana looks great and he gained new followers with the ability of his glowing heart and trust. That is great right there, it's different. I wonder how they'll react to Hana when they see how strong he is 
The Moonlight Brothers stepped up their game too   About time :3


----------



## Leraine (Dec 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _42_ 



Hana with hair, haha. Suits him! ^o ^/ 
He's such an adorable, caring happygolucky-guy, you just gotta love him. subscribing


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 3, 2007)

These new freshman don't look that great. Hana is is still the man.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Dec 26, 2007)

43-49 = out.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 26, 2007)

This is the fucking best day ever! *____*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 26, 2007)

You should, I finished them earlier today, just amazing how it all went. Plenty of Fights and prepping for a huge war to come.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh. The links works, just forgot to change the volume names.

Anyway; Thanks a lot for the chapters. Really appreciated. It was a really nice read.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakoto's new hairstyle does not fit him but Hana looks badass and Amachi is becoming more and more dangerous, how can he run so many things yet be able to train / fight to the point of becoming this strong? Did not expect him to be stronger then Takumi, was kind of surprised though that Takumi took down Koumei quite easily. Kinda killed the hype about the Arson Brothers being monster imo.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Dec 28, 2007)

For his big mouth and fancy haircut Koumei sucks pretty bad. Also, instead of training, I think Amachi just aged, similar to Hana. Though, of course, Hana's "daily life" would be considered training by everyone else.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 28, 2007)

I gotta say a huge thanks to minna-scan and delinquent manga for these awesome reading! I really feel as though the stage is being set for some big things to go down. I also love how Renji is like the diplomat off the Hana group he seems to be very intelligent but not as much as the pupeteer of the black scorpions.
There was some really good groundwork laid for future chapters I can't wait to see what is going to come next.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Dec 28, 2007)

So Shougo and Amachi go way back...awesome.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 7, 2008)

50 is out!


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 8, 2008)

Can't say no to some Guriko action ;d


----------



## Crowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Fucking hilarious at the end XD


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't believe how far we have come along volume 13 already I also anticipate this the most out off all shounen series releases. 
I don't really like many of the new freshmen I wanted to give them a chance but they are just not growing on me at all.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 10, 2008)

51 is out!


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy shit!! Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the huge guy and the instigator.  In fact, if I didn't have a rappor with the sopohomores, I'd like them more.  Worst is very good at giving you favorites and so deep in the manga, of coursethe new guys won't shine as much.


----------



## Midus (Jan 19, 2008)

So...Am I the only one that didn't know that Worst was more of a spinoff? Was looking through 'Hobby Japan' and saw some figures with art that looked familiar. They were called Crow x Worst. 

Figure website for those interested.


Anyways, looked around and found out that an original series named Crow arrived in 91 with the Armanent as the focus. Anyone know where I can find any? 

EDIT:
Nice, Takahasi Miike's directing a Crow Live action movie.

	[Shinsen-Subs]​_Hatenkou​_Yugi​_-​_02​_[7D59703D].avi

EDIT2:
Directing?! Its out apparently. Prequel to Crows.

The Seattle Times


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 14, 2008)

I did see Crows Zero but without subs. There now exists a version with Chinese subs I doubt that'll do anyone here much good. Oh, and there is 1 character who is also in Crows. Supposedly it takes place before Crows (meaning at least 3 years before Worst) but I'm not sure whether or not that's true or if it's just a special appearance as a bonus.

In the meantime:
Worst 52-60 = released
Crows 1 = released


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 14, 2008)

Holy shit, Worst overloaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.

And YES! Crows. ^.^

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## Chi (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, I have a chinese subs version, and yes, it doesn't really make any difference for me 

Thanks for Worst and Crows


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, I just read through volume 15. And damn what a cliffhanger. Th war between Housen and Rindow is a must see. O_O


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 11, 2008)

Bump

LoktarOgar: Can you tell me when can we expect  a new release? I need my worst fix ;p

And I wonder how long I'll have to wait to see Murata fight.


----------



## Nuzzie (May 11, 2008)

Fuck you man, I got excited thinking new chapters were out.


----------



## Niabingi (May 11, 2008)

I think that the worm who translates this has taken a little break from manga land and has gone on vacation to gaming addiction land. Well, this is at least what I gathered from this thread on minna-scan's forums (the last page holds all the info).

What I want to know is whether or not you guys managed to get good raws for volume 16?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 11, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Fuck you man, I got excited thinking new chapters were out.



Haha, Sorry  



Niabingi said:


> I think that the worm who translates this has taken a little break from manga land and has gone on vacation to gaming addiction land. Well, this is at least what I gathered from this thread on minna-scan's forums (the last page holds all the info).



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mori` (May 11, 2008)

man I've not read worst in a while, might catch up tonight :3


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2008)

Nuzzie said:
			
		

> I got excited thinking new chapters were out.



Same  It's been a long ass time since their massive releases. Also, Crows is still at chap 1 :I


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 11, 2008)

At least this thread is revived again;p 

So guys, what is your top 5 strenght wise amongst the freshmen? And what about overall?


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 11, 2008)

As usual, blame Worm.
Still no decent v16 raw, but right now (as in really, right now) I'm trying to see if I can make the raws we have look at least semi-decent. It's still not pretty but it doesn't look like we can expect a good raw any time soon (or, indeed, any time at all).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 11, 2008)

So basically, there's no translator at all?


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 11, 2008)

Yup, and the other guy that's been translating since v11 is gone as well. Translators at Minna-Scan aren't the most reliable of people it seems.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 13, 2008)

Hell, yes. Thanks so much.


----------



## Crowe (May 13, 2008)

OOoooh sweet :]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 17, 2008)

Just finished the movie, pretty damn awesome it was. Fighting looked a little corny except for some parts. But overall a great movie.

Now anyone know where i can the soundtrack for it? =D


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 17, 2008)

I don't. I definitely want it though, it kicks all sorts of ass.


----------



## Crowe (May 17, 2008)

The movie was pretty awesome. Definitely better than what I expected. The rasta on one of the dudes looked very fake though and it annoyed hte hell out of me lol. Movie was cool though, really :]


----------



## Midus (May 20, 2008)

Nice movie. Was waiting to see is subbed for awhile . Who knew DMMS would be the ones to do it. Wish I knew more about Crows. Kept looking for characters that I knew, but couldn't find any...


----------



## Agmaster (May 20, 2008)

Really wish I knew Japanese after watching the movie.  Seeing the three just standing there and then popping up in issue 1 was cool.  I couldn't make any other references, though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I ever saw Genji or Serizawa mentioned once in Worst. Though I could be wrong, there are *tons* of characters in thus series though.

But Rinda Man??? I'm guessing he's Guriko? Looks a lot like him.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 20, 2008)

Crows Zero takes place one year before the manga starts, so Kirishima Hiromi (the guy Bouya trounced in chapter 1) is a first year, the guy that comments on the final fight. Honjou and Mako are his companions, Mako is the ridiculous hairdo guy, Honjou the masked guy. Bandou Hideto is a sophomore in Zero, senior in the manga. The same goes for Rindaman. Obviously, Genji and Serizawa have all graduated by the time the manga starts so they're filler characters in that sense, but otherwise I think the movie can be counted as canon considering some of the tie-ins.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 20, 2008)

And as far as uber-powerful legendary guys go, yes, Rindaman is Crows' Guriko.


----------



## Agmaster (May 20, 2008)

Were the bikers an early generation of TFOA?


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 20, 2008)

Yes, Bandou mentioned the 3rd generation, which is still the one existing at the start of Crows.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 21, 2008)

Is Crows Zero planning to have any sequels?


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 21, 2008)

Yes, scheduled for release in 2009.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 30, 2008)

Wuts dis? Crows c002 is out?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 1, 2008)

Correction, Crows c003 is out?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2008)

I miss Worst.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 2, 2008)

One more chapter of Crows, to complete v1, then we'll get back to Worst.


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 2, 2008)

I miss Worst too but I'm getting into Crows.. it doesn't lookas good as Worst but it's still pretty damn good.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 3, 2008)

Crows 4 released.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, sweet. faster releases. Thanks mate.


----------



## Chi (Jun 4, 2008)

Finnaly Rindaman is introduced. I was dying to see him after the movie 
I also read somewhere, that Rinda and Bouya were mentioned somewhere in Worst, does anyone remember when?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 5, 2008)

v9 when Sakota is talking about why he went to Suzuran. 
I remember that without even searching for it... I rule.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you sure that's something to claim 'ruling' with?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn, Rinda sure looks more buff than he did in the movie.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 6, 2008)

_Are you sure that's something to claim 'ruling' with?_

Well... everyone needs to have _some_ area of expertise >_>

As far as Rinda goes, he, as well as everything in Crows, changes appearance gradually throughout the manga as the art develops into what it looked like at the start of Worst. That said, even though he was wearing the pants, he had on a hobo jacket in the movie, so you never really got to see his massive upper body. But then, even if he was only wearing a shirt, he'd probably have to be a body builder to look as muscular as he did in the manga.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 24, 2008)

So yeah...how's it going guys?


----------



## Midus (Jul 24, 2008)

Very very slowly?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2008)

Just seeing what's up.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 3, 2008)

A release @_@


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 6, 2008)

More releases. That's all until the translator gets back in gear. That'll be the day...


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 6, 2008)

Bout time he joins the Armament

thanks loktar


----------



## Midus (Aug 6, 2008)

Worst and Crows releases.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 6, 2008)

Fucking right on.  You guys need any help with prrofing or soemthing even raws, I'm pretty much down.  Can't translate, but that's not all there is to it.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 7, 2008)

It is for us since I do everything else.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

yes yes yes just caught back, can't believe I let my reading slide for so long

Tesshou's death and the subsequent armament at the graveyard scenes were just so brilliant, I literally got chills reading that passage.

Takumi finally joining the armament is good to see :3


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, all things considered they got very far in a very short period of time so I'm being patient! I do, however, know that minna-scan are sort of trying to come back into activity after a down period and also LoktarOgar quit Delinquent manga. However, I think the main problem was the lack of translations coming out of minna-scan.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, I'll try to be patient about it.  It's just going to be hard since Worst! is like it's own genre.  I like mangas with Japanese High School like in Worst!/Cromartie High now I just gotta find another manga like that style.  Any recommendations of mangas like Worst!/Cromartie High -style?   Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 21, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Yeah, I'll try to be patient about it.  It's just going to be hard since Worst! is like it's own genre.  I like mangas with Japanese High School like in Worst!/Cromartie High now I just gotta find another manga like that style.  Any recommendations of mangas like Worst!/Cromartie High -style?   Thanks.



Try Crows ( only 6 chapters are out though), and Angel Densetsu (it's completed).


----------



## Crowe (Sep 21, 2008)

Angel Densetsu, rofl. The art scared the shit out of me but I got used to it and thought it was a pretty decent read. I would recommend *Change Guy*, while the art in the first volumes are pretty bad, well not that bad but still...it's a _really good_ read. It is not in style with Cromartie High / WORST! etc but it's a martial arts/ street fight manhwa. 

For you guys who haven't seen the Crows: Zero movie; See it. It's pretty good actually, well I definitely enojoyed it.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the recs guys, I'll check them out over the weekend!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 21, 2008)

mmm change guy is good stuff, I should get onto checking out some of the crows stuff.


----------



## Exrael (Oct 21, 2008)

Ah yeah, Worst is awesome stuff! I tend to like more masculine series, so it's in my top readings currently. It's just that, when you read it for the first time, there are so many characters it kind of drowns out the amazing-ness some... Then, when you know the characters during a re-read, it's so much more impacting! It's such a high-intensity series.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh em gee. Releases.


----------



## vanh (Dec 2, 2008)

Been too long. Awesome. Thanks a bunch Loktar =] 

And there it ends =/


----------



## ATY (Dec 24, 2008)

*The manga worst*

crows artwork really turns me off is guriko gonna be in it


----------



## LoktarOgar (Dec 25, 2008)

Not in the main series, no.


----------



## ATY (Dec 25, 2008)

damn are there any characters from Worst in crows


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, all of Zetton's generation (meaning Hideyoshi, King Joe, Nakajima, Takeda, etc).

Btw, v17 = out.


----------



## Midus (Jan 2, 2009)

Things reached this point a lot faster than I thought it would.


----------



## ATY (Jan 3, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaay release ive gone hyper after reading the manliness in these new chapters. The housen guys were great the way they took on all of amachis guys was great and hana entrance was epic. But i am abit dissapointed by guriko i wanted him to kick amachis ass he is the damn demon king after all.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 3, 2009)

It's not as though he really lost in terms of getting a beatdown. I'll count it as a legitimate loss, as he got kicked into tripping over a tree stump and then got knocked over the edge (territorial dis- advantages are something to watch out for, which he didn't), but if Amachi'd waited for him and the fight would've continued, I doubt Amachi'd still be the one standing in the end.


----------



## ATY (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats true how do you guys think amchi versus hana will turn out.Also how long has this manga left thers no more enemys after amach im worried it will end soon.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, it's been a while since Hana has been in any serious fights, if my memory serves right(it's been a long time since I read the last chapter).

But hopefully this'll be worth the wait. :x


----------



## BVB (Jan 3, 2009)

it would be hilarious if hana one-shotted amachi xD


----------



## ATY (Jan 4, 2009)

lol wat again!!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 4, 2009)

Amachi is most likely the only person not underestimating Hana imo. The fact that he went to "train" on Guriko proves it, i fucking hated that he kicked Guriko's ass though. Fucking cliffhanger


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome chapters.Can't wait for Shougo to kick someone's ass.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 4, 2009)

There's still Hana's entire senior year left (contrary to Crows, which only had 2 years in which to do everything). I'd say we got at least a good 10 volumes. Besides, aside from the schools, there's the gang side of the story. There's a lot of focus on the Armament when compared to Crows.


----------



## ATY (Jan 4, 2009)

i thought crows only had 6 chapters out you making it sound like it was a seperate completed manga. I have a feeling im missing something major.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 5, 2009)

There are 8 translated chapters out, but the series itself finished 11 years ago. Ran for 8 years.


----------



## BVB (Jan 5, 2009)

by the way.. are there more mangas of the same style and setting?

i really am into this sort of art the last days


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 5, 2009)

Quite a few, but practically none I know of are being scanned. These days people would rather read fanservicey ****.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2009)

I wana start reading Worst.

Can anybody explain the timeline which connects Crows Zero (film) and Crows (manga) to Worst?


----------



## Midus (Jan 9, 2009)

Crows Zero => Crows => Worst

Crows Zero occurs a year or so before Crows. Crows ends a year or so before Worst. You can enjoy them all independently though.



Karotte said:


> by the way.. are there more mangas of the same style and setting?
> 
> i really am into this sort of art the last days



I can't think of many exactly like this, but I can recommend some stuff that you may like if you like this. Check out Change Guy and Shamo.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Midas. I'll start reading Worst soon.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get Volume 15+ from?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 14, 2009)

lol wow quick reply.

Nah fuck online reading. I'm a HOARDER.

Delinquent manga group have been satisfying me well up to volume 15.

Then BAM, their newest release is Volume 17, no sign of them doing Volume 16 (except a few random chapters of Vol.16).


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2009)

Check my latest edit.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh yea kl thanks pek, that satisfies me intensely.

Oh yea while you here can you use admin powers to get someone to pimp me Kanye's new album pl0x.

I heard it's what I need for my 2 hour commute to Uni every day


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 16, 2009)

V18 = out.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, I hope Worst! keeps getting scanned this much.  The plot is heating up since now Tousen is sort of out of the Amachi war and its Suzuran vs. Hana & Hana vs. Amachi.  I cannot wait to see the Guriko fight, might be the second fight that Guriko has to actually try to win. (First was the Amachi one)


----------



## ATY (Jan 23, 2009)

fantastic new chapters, im curious to see who the people who oppose hana in suzaran are.


----------



## fxu (Jan 28, 2009)

kekekeke

Finally caught up to this manga!

Man, this shit is good. I'm gonna buy the english volumes, slowly but surely.

GURIGURI is awesome.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2009)

Thor said:


> Amachi is most likely the only person not underestimating Hana imo. The fact that he went to "train" on Guriko proves it, i fucking hated that he kicked Guriko's ass though. Fucking cliffhanger


He didn't kick Guriko's ass.

He caught Guriko off guard after he tripped over accidentally.

The panel focusing on the trip is significant in that Amachi didn't have a "real" victory over Guriko. In fact Guriko's knock out was just from the falling down the ditch rather than Amachi's strength/skill.

Guriko's reaction after waking up is proof of their unsettled match.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 4, 2009)

v19c74(v2) is out.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 21, 2009)

c75 finally out.


----------



## ATY (Feb 21, 2009)

where is chapter 75 out cant find it at one manga


----------



## newbieFans (Feb 22, 2009)

as I remember....this manga is sure very lack of girl characters....the only one who appear is only a pregnant women ??!!!!


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 22, 2009)

That's right. And some faceless girls that talk to Takumi once, but they're only in 1 panel or something, with their backs towards the reader. Oh, and 2 Tsukimoto sisters.


----------



## fxu (Feb 22, 2009)

Worst 75 - *read online*
Worst 76 - *read online*


----------



## ATY (Apr 7, 2009)

Gaiden or just Crows?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2009)

vanh :3

And this Gaiden wow


----------



## LoktarOgar (Apr 14, 2009)

Link
2 more Worst Gaiden chapters.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 15, 2009)

brb fapping


----------



## mortsleam (Apr 16, 2009)

oh yeah, in this manga they always refer to "Crows" the fuck is that?


----------



## Midus (Apr 16, 2009)

Worst is a sequel to Crows.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2009)

Crows is the prequel to Worst.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Apr 21, 2009)

New chapters. 77 and 78.


----------



## ATY (Apr 21, 2009)

Hana epicness coming up


----------



## wiplok (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks


*Spoiler*: __ 



argh, leaving us with chapter 78 is torture


----------



## LoktarOgar (Apr 25, 2009)

79 is out.


----------



## Sasori (May 2, 2009)

TFOA FOREVER GAR GAR GAR RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Bender (May 13, 2009)

New chapter 

This series is the shit and it's based on my favorite movie Crows ZERO


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2009)

^ No, Crows Zero is based on the manga -- Go back 5 spaces.


****Chapter 80****


*Spoiler*: __ 



Double-page with the TFOA moving out in this chapter DESTROYED IT.

So much hype in my veins right now from seeing that page.


----------



## Agmaster (May 13, 2009)

Are they really going after Amachi?  I know he's done alot, but he's just a kid.  *snrk*


----------



## Bender (May 13, 2009)

Sasori said:


> *^ No, Crows Zero is based on the manga -- Go back 5 spaces.*
> 
> 
> ****Chapter 80****
> ...



Yeah, oops silly me, I mean't to say that   

Got me facts mixed up

SHana is a motherfucking G  

Beats ass and his shiny head me of Jason Stratham's  bald head. pek

Makes me want to be bald forever


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2009)

Nah.

They may be manouvering their forces but it will definitely be a 1 on 1 show down between Amachi and Hana.

But there must be some sort of twist or the story playing out in another direction. A 1 on 1 fight would be too anti-climatic.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 13, 2009)

Has the manga ended yet? Serialization wise? It feels like it is, sort of with the scans.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 13, 2009)

No. The series is still in its second year in the scans, high school in Japan lasts 3 years. Even in the non-translated chapters, we've still only seen 2/3 of the series.


----------



## Sasori (May 15, 2009)

Oh yea I forgot with all this commotion that they still have another year left <3

A 1 on 1 showdown is fitting for the end of the the school year then.


Next year Takumi is going to be 8th TFOA Leader. Hana will fall before his feet.


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2009)

Btw guys is it true that Hana is close to conquering Suzuran?


----------



## Sasori (May 15, 2009)

With this war on Suzuran he effectively has.

But not formally though, things might change once they lose their threat.


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2009)

Sasori said:


> With this war on Suzuran he effectively has.
> 
> But not formally though, things might change once they lose their threat.



Another school's attacking them? 

Sounds like the plot of Crows ZERO II 

speaking of which you hear when tat's coming out?


----------



## Sasori (May 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Another school's attacking them?
> 
> Sounds like the plot of Crows ZERO II
> 
> speaking of which you hear when tat's coming out?


Oh wait so you don't read Worst?

k nvm then rest is spoilers for you. Read the manga, you'll die happy.

Film is already out. Just need to wait for the subs...which won't be around till August+


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Oh wait so you don't read Worst?



I'm reading it 

I'm at the beginning @ chapter 12


----------



## Sasori (May 21, 2009)

^ Prepare to have your life fulfilled.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 27, 2009)

CZ 2 (crappy cam raw without subs) is available via our site.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2009)

LoktarOgar said:


> CZ 2 (crappy cam raw without subs) is available via our site.



Wanna link me?


----------



## Sasori (May 27, 2009)

No thnx.

I'll wait for the Subs in HQ.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 1, 2009)

81 is out~~~


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

LoktarOgar said:


> 81 is out~~~


You will be repped thusly.  ORRRRRYA!


----------



## Sasori (Jun 14, 2009)

I want a TFOA jacket


----------



## Sasori (Jun 16, 2009)

Gay lol. 

You should just use MU or Mediafire or something easy.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 16, 2009)

So I was watching Battle Royale the other day and I was thinking:

*WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF SUZURAN ENDED UP ON THE ISLAND ~ZOMG?!?!?!*

Man that would be an interesting crossover


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 16, 2009)

I dunno, but Amachi is basically Kiriyama already.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 16, 2009)

*pretends to remember who Kiriyama is*

Also, a cross over would be unfeasable seeing as TFOA would solo the Japanese government before BR act takes place.

AMARITE


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

This seems pretty cool. How much of it has been scanned and translated and such?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2009)

^ ENOUGH FOR YOUR LIFE TO BE FULFILLED/REACH ENLIGHTENMENT/WIN AT LIFE/GAME OVER YOU WIN


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

Sasori said:


> ^ ENOUGH FOR YOUR LIFE TO BE FULFILLED/REACH ENLIGHTENMENT/WIN AT LIFE/GAME OVER YOU WIN



I MUST BEGIN AT ONCE!!!!


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2009)

Seriously no joke. Let me put things into context:



> Read Worst.
> 
> Your life will be complete.
> 
> ...





			
				Recommendations Thread said:
			
		

> *Manga*
> 
> 1. *Worst* - BEST MANGA EVER. AFTER YOU READ THIS YOUR LIFE WILL BE FULFILLED. YOU WILL JUST WIN. WIN AT EVERYTHING INCLUDING LIFE.
> YOU KNOW THIS MANGA MUST BE GOOD IF:
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Seriously no joke. Let me put things into context:



Your a hell of a salesman sir

IS this in the Outskirts Manga dump?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2009)

pfft Grease if fucking camp.

WORST IS MANLY


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

I see they have some scattered volumes, but I'm far too sleepy to go through them. I think I'm just gotta let some of the Pimps gather what they can for me while I'm at work tomorrow like I did for Getbackers. Needless to say, I am excited


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2009)

You should be.

Hopefully with all this hype I'm doing, you will be sorely disappointed and recommend everyone to avoid reading it.

This should allow my Worst downloads to be faster without having to compete on bandwidth.

JUST AS PLANNED


----------



## Meztryn (Jun 17, 2009)

Haha, Worst fucking owns.

Hana vs Amachi, probably one of the most intriguing fights thus far - Hana will fucking own his ass


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2009)

Amachi uses *!Throw $* technique. MASSIVE DAMAGE


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 18, 2009)

New chap!

(writing this line because the above one is too short to post)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 18, 2009)

Sweet!  Another chapter!  Chapter 82 was kickass cannot wait to see the conculsion of the fight.  If this fight ends and is leading to Amachi's revelation will that be the end of the manga, do you guys think?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 18, 2009)

No, there's still an entire third year of high school left for Hana... which has been announced too.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2009)

There's still his Senior year to look forward to.

And his college years. And his career years. And his retirement years


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2009)

Be my friend and mirror these two chaps.  I can't put mirc or clients on this box.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

So I successfuly got my hands on the first 50 chaps

Still need to find links to the other ones


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 18, 2009)

They're all on IRC in chapter form on Lurk and in volume form on our channel.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 18, 2009)

What is Worst about?

I recall reading some of it a while ago. All I remember was that, there were no female characters pretty much lol


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

Biolink said:


> What is Worst about?
> 
> I recall reading some of it a while ago. All I remember was that, there were no female characters pretty much lol



It's about Men being Manly as fuck!!


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 18, 2009)

_They available for download I assume?_

On lurk and our channel, yes. If you mean DDL, not that I know of. Maybe on some random site I don't know, but considering how Worst is lacking in popularity, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2009)

Wtf, it is beyond my comprehension how this manga could possible be "lacking in popularity". 

Looks like the majority of the world are failures


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

Dammit, I can't get this damn IRC shit to work for me. I hate the world sometimes.


----------



## Meztryn (Jun 19, 2009)

LoktarOgar said:


> No, there's still an entire third year of high school left for Hana... which has been announced too.



Ah good shit, I was afraid that they'll add the closure after this fight, which would be a pretty horrid choice in itself.

Anyways, does anyone know where you can get the colored pages of the manga ? - doesn't matter how far they are in terms of processing the chapters, but just some will suffice.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry, but the last chapter. The art was amazing. That last double page spread...

Simply beautiful. This is what a manga is supposed to be.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 21, 2009)

Cant fucking belive I JUST discovered this manga


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2009)

Kane, if you like Vinland Saga, you will LOVE this manga.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2009)

Nah I'm good.

Got everything in my hardrive


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 22, 2009)

Help with this thread please


----------



## Sasori (Jun 22, 2009)

NO             U


----------



## Meztryn (Jun 23, 2009)

Hana fucking owned Hamachis ass - which was pretty obvious from the start, but still, he fucking owned his ass 

Anyways, it's getting extremely interesting - though, I wonder what kind fights will be shown from here on out.

I honestly want the Armament to fight against Suzuran (referring to the top), but seeing as Takumi's in the Armament, it's unlikely to happen.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 24, 2009)

Fuck that.

Shougo would solo Suzuran and Housen at the same time 

TFOA FOREVER


----------



## Meztryn (Jun 24, 2009)

Shougo will get blown away by merely Hanas fart 

The real man is Tesshou, can't forget about that - dead - epicness - true TFOA leader.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 25, 2009)

For more, active discussion about Worst and the series before it, Crows, go here: 
here 

This is also the home of the people that currently scan Crows, so if there's a new release, that's easily the first place to find it.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2009)

Tesshou 

Man. I stopped reading Worst for like a month after that chapter.

I was raging and refused to read on 


And thanks Loktar. Already know that forum.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 28, 2009)

Hana bitching chiharu had me rolling

TBr0wn15


----------



## Sasori (Jun 28, 2009)

So many lulz moments in Worst


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 30, 2009)

Almost.

c84 out.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 30, 2009)

lmao at tsutomu challenging guriko

oh the lulz


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Tsutomo rocks!  Shut yer face!  Wait, he's the short who plays psp right?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 30, 2009)

So prior to losing my home internet, I DL teh first 50 or so chapters.......

Started reading and instantly exploded from win overload


----------



## kumabear (Jun 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So prior to losing my home internet, I DL teh first 50 or so chapters.......
> 
> Started reading and instantly exploded from win overload



I know right? 

I just started reading last night and i'm already up to Chapter 60. Shit is GAR. 

The fight between Housen and Suzuran at the beginning is the main reason for my interest growing though...shit was epic. pek


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 30, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Tsutomo rocks!  Shut yer face!  Wait, he's the short who plays psp right?



He is the giant freshman with the scars


----------



## Meztryn (Jun 30, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Tesshou
> 
> Man. I stopped reading Worst for like a month after that chapter.
> 
> ...




His death made me cyber-cry 

It's still hard to believe that he passed on, especially when all the limelight was shown towards the TFOA around those chapters, so sad 

Haha, latest chapter was win - "Are we adults or kids ?" 

Sakota's response was fucking hilarious, haha.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 30, 2009)

_Tsutomo rocks! Shut yer face! Wait, he's the short who plays psp right?_

That would be Abo.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jun 30, 2009)

Should i read Crows before i read this, or does it not matter


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 30, 2009)

Doesn't really matter so long as the characters that appear in both series haven't been introduced in Crows yet.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 30, 2009)

Apollo 13
Apollo 13
Apollo 13

:rofl

Guriko is now my god figure.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 30, 2009)

GURIKO IS GAR

Serious fucking GAR.

Shougo is my fav tho <3

TESSHOU = KAMINA, SHOUGO = SIMON

Shougo when he returned -- fucking hell he's such a badass leader.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 2, 2009)

Check the set bitch


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> He is the giant freshman with the scars


Oh..I take it back.  Pudding's cooler.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 2, 2009)

Getting my name changed to Guriko

My transformation is almost complete


----------



## Sasori (Jul 2, 2009)

Baddass


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 5, 2009)

2nd movie of Crows subbed is out:

Link removed


Incase you havent seen the first movie:

Link removed


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 5, 2009)

^^^Fucking nice.

Also update on the name change

Turns out I have used all of mine and I cant become Gurikoo


----------



## Sasori (Jul 5, 2009)

nvm found the link to the subs/avi on the CXW website.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 5, 2009)

Video quality won't be much different since it was taken in theaters the source of the vid that is.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 6, 2009)

Ah nvm VLC forced it to work


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _NEW CHAPTER_ 



FUCK YOU

Hey GMK nice new sig btw.

And omg I want this so badly: xXx

I need someone to translate for me now. I will pay bucks for this shit


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 25, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2009)

No joke, I want it.

The TFOA tab looks hawt too. And the skulls are subtle enough that they don't look like failnerd cosplay.

It just looks like a standard t-shirt with a nice print on the back.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 25, 2009)

Even if you did cosplay Worst is one of the few things it is ok to do


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2009)

I pretty much cosplay Worst every day.

This is what I love about the whole Suzuran series.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm gonna honour Tesshou by getting this: but really too deformed to look like anything

I like them both. But if I had to choose I'd get the polo shirt, it looks so fresh.

I'm asking my friend, she lives in Japan. Hopefully she will hook me up


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Guriko has an awesome fashion sense 

I could rock either

Kurohime

or  

Link removed


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

haha that jacket is awesome.

Not my style tho but very "Worst" like.

I liked the t-shirt too. Hmm it's a toss up...

I duno...I love the skulls emblem on the first t-shirt i linked (like in my sig).

But the polo shirt looks really nice too though. I love the "TFOA" on the back.

Hmm...polo shirt it is then.

Now all I need is to get some tattoos and some scars on my face


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

I was just re-reading a couple of chapters

Iron Man 2 Comic-Con Panel...

I squealed


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea I wanted to make a sig out of that.

That panel...right there. I fucking jizzed so hard.

When I'm not too lazy I might make a sig out of that scene or something. But it's currently 6:36am and I have no intention of starting up imageready.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL

It can wait till tomorrow I suppose


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Worst.

Every chapter is win.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

^ So much truth in the post above.

Seriously it's rare for me to _*NOT*_ get tingles down my spine when I read the new chapter every month.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Grr.

I wish I could kidnap the author and force him to write the entire story back to back in like 4 months so I wouldnt have to be strung out like a junkie


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2009)

God I love this book so much.

Why won't life give me enough free time to get caught up


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Where are you at?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Grr.
> 
> I wish I could kidnap the author and force him to write the entire story back to back in like 4 months so I wouldnt have to be strung out like a junkie


Be serious now. If you saw the mangaka IRL you'd probably bow at his feet and suck his toes for 4 months, just in the hopes of seeing him drawing in action :ho


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Actually it could o either way.

I could be a crackhead and suck his dick for more story or I could go all  on him


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2009)

*sigh* Chapter 19


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

You have the whole world ahead of you then

I envy the wonderous journey you are about to undertake


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Keep reading.

YOUR LIFE IS NEARLY FULFILLED.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2009)

Gah! When I read this shit man, I just become a different person! I start doing sit-ups and running to try to fit into shirts that stop just above my belt, I start smoking and calling everyone "bastard" and I go to the local high school and beat up the students with pipes and......AH!!

For the record I ripped my shirt off while I posted that.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Then you are indeed learning my son.

I channel guriko sometimes that is why I have every chick in the bh on meh dick


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> For the record I ripped my shirt off while I posted that.


I wear old shirts when I read Worst, just to be prepared for the shirt ripping.



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Then you are indeed learning my son.
> 
> I channel guriko sometimes that is why I have every chick in the bh on meh dick


As well as every STD AMARITE


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I wear old shirts when I read Worst, just to be prepared for the shirt ripping.
> 
> As well as every STD AMARITE



I just read shirtless.

And I want that Hoodie GMK posted a link to


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

^ He posted a hoodless jacket lol

Also, after like an hour in photoshop, I've given up on the sig. 

It's impossible to contain so much win in just one sig.


----------



## Litho (Jul 26, 2009)

Worst means sausage in my language.
TehVenom out.
ZAP


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

thts a gd theory


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> ^ He posted a hoodless jacket lol
> 
> Also, after like an hour in photoshop, I've given up on the sig.
> 
> It's impossible to contain so much win in just one sig.



I'm from Charleston, EVERYTHING made of sweatshirt material is a hoodie


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

When I hear Charleston, I think about that lulz dance move.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

I think about the chew


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I think about the chew



Good man. THis lady at my granny's job just made us a batch


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

wtf is "chew"?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> wtf is "chew"?



Charleston Chews are these sweet snacks made of brown sugar and pecans and they have powder sugar and shit on em.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> wtf is "chew"?



Bitches dont know bout meh chew


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

> and the candy was named for the Charleston, *a popular dance at that time.*


Apprently even your "chew" acknowledges my dance's superiority


----------



## Yak (Jul 28, 2009)

When the Armament moves, Yak moves.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2009)

Yak post here more.

Worst > Bleach 

Tesshou could give a staring contest to Zaraki without flinching


----------



## Fran (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome manga. Picked this after being redirected by Sasori's signature.
I was not disappointed. Just got past Tesshou's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



death


 and that was freaking epic too. Only, it was slightly spoiled because of that recent death thread 

On CH.59 now, p43...

[manga=Worst]59[/manga]

lol, GARiko  someone shoop some GAR glasses on him


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2009)

> Awesome manga. Picked this after being redirected by Sasori's signature.



JUST AS PLANNED.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2009)

Vote             Now


----------



## Yak (Jul 30, 2009)

When is a new chapter coming out on OM 

And what's with the lame TTGL references. Worst is for real men and about real men and not pubertating teens with omnipotence-complexes.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, I should probably mention that it is a Live action, with good budget, not anime and I enjoyed it even if it was quite cliché.

It is PREQUEL to Crows so you'll just see very few Crows character like the legendary, Rindaman, in it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBHXYSSGV8Q[/YOUTUBE]

The trailer doesn't do the movie justice.

I really want that TFoA jacket at 1:05.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2009)

Yak said:


> And what's with the lame TTGL references. Worst is for real men and about real men and not pubertating teens with omnipotence-complexes.


Tsunade's Secret Son!!!! Minato!!!!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2009)

pek said:


> Oh, I should probably mention that it is a Live action, with good budget, not anime and I enjoyed it even if it was quite clich?.
> 
> It is PREQUEL to Crows so you'll just see very few Crows character like the legendary, Rindaman, in it.
> 
> ...


Yea I've watched both already.

Check the link like a page back or something that I found of some TFOA gear.

I really want a T or a polo from that site.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh. I thought you thought it was an anime because you said "I have never been a fan of anime"

I also missed this part.


Sasori said:


> Thanks peK, I been keeping my eye on Crows too.
> 
> The ending was beautifully done imo.
> 
> ...


What climax? I honestly could barely hold myself from ripping my computer open and looking for next chapter whenever I read a Worst chapter that ended with a cliffhanger, which is basically every chapter but the latest one, but in this case I don't think there was enough feelings poured into it. I was not as into it as I have been when reading previous chapters that were "less" important. 

Hana always stood high up on everyones list and I do understand that he basically took another step towards the throne, Suzuran will NEVER be united though, but still this fight had been anticipated since their first fight in 1-3th chapter. Amachi crushed a bunch of schools, created an army, which he kept throwing at various schools just to get enough support so he could stand equal to Hana in their next fight.

Amachi's group got brutally stomped as soon as any name worthy characters appeared and Amachi vs Hana turned into a disappointment for me at least. Hiroshi will have to re-do the whole thing and create a new "enemy" which we never heard of and which is going to be more dangerous then Amachi, if we follow shounen logic which is the only real way to continue this series now. I'll still enjoy WORST and I'm not saying that it will be bad but I think this could have been dealt with better anyway I figure he must have found some good way to continue it considering the number of volumes released.

P.S pretty funny.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2009)

pek said:


> Oh. I thought you thought it was an anime because you said "I have never been a fan of anime"
> 
> I also missed this part.
> 
> What climax? I honestly could barely hold myself from ripping my computer open and looking for next chapter whenever I read a Worst chapter that ended with a cliffhanger, which is basically every chapter but the latest one, but in this case I don't think there was enough feelings poured into it. I was not as into it as I have been when reading previous chapters that were "less" important.


I understand what you mean, and why you might feel this way, but for me it was done perfectly.

If you read back in this thread, I too was worried about how anticlimatic this fight was going to be, and an anticlimax was going to be inevitable if you think about it.

Hiroshi proved me wrong. 

The whole time reading the chapter, I was thinking "omg the big fight omg the big fight etc.." even though I clearly knew Hana was going to win. The question was how, and how quick. 

If you think about it, *no matter how the fight would play out*, it would have been an *anticlimax*. 

That's if, all you've been paying attention is the fighting anyway.

But Hiroshi is clever. He is brilliant even. By changing the whole mood of the chapter he once again reminds the readers that this manga isn't just about Japanese school kids fighting each other. The shift was done superbly, and made me content with the resolution to the arc as a _whole_. 

You say there wasn't enough feeling poured into it. Read that chapter again, and you can see that he has poured the _most_ amount of feeling inside this one last chapter. The fighting sequence was top notch, the facial expressions, and most of all, the whole setting of the chapter. The background, the sky, the mood, the people present etc... so much has been taken into account, it gives a feeling of finality. Of closure. Of the *end of the arc*.

This is what you must remember. It is the fight _itself_, which gets in the way of the manga.

If you re-read the chapter or even the arc again, without the focus on that one singular fight, everything will become so much clearer. You will appreciate the manga for so much more, as a whole.


And this is the key thing. The disappointment for you is that you were too caught up with this Hana vs Amachi business. 

It was as if for you, the whole manga served to accomodate this one, last big fight. Well of course you were disappointed from that perspective. I would be too if this was the end of my manga. 

But for me it isn't. It's only another year passed in Hana's life.



> Hana always stood high up on everyones list and I do understand that he basically took another step towards the throne, Suzuran will NEVER be united though, but still this fight had been anticipated since their first fight in 1-3th chapter.


The shortlived fight, is symbolic to how petty that conflict was for Hana. That he has truly grown passed such rivalry, that such anticipation from even chapter 1, has been swept aside in one easy fight.



> Amachi crushed a bunch of schools, created an army, which he kept throwing at various schools just to get enough support so he could stand equal to Hana in their next fight.
> 
> Amachi's group got brutally stomped as soon as any name worthy characters appeared


Exactly. This is what the mangaka is trying to communicate.



> and Amachi vs Hana turned into a disappointment for me at least. Hiroshi will have to re-do the whole thing and create a new "enemy" which we never heard of and which is going to be more dangerous then Amachi, if we follow shounen logic which is the only real way to continue this series now.


That was never a secret. Although, undoubtedly Amachi will return again. Just how powerful and whether he will be the prominent villain in the next year is the question.

Again, I don't see the manga as having a progressive "villain", which Hana has to "do battle" with in each year.

To me, it's just watching a journey of Hana's high school years, and watching him grow. Each year he could have a completely different conflict and it would still work out.

Hiroshi producing another threat/conflict wouldn't affect the story at all, or my enjoyment.



> I'll still enjoy WORST and I'm not saying that it will be bad but I think this could have been dealt with better anyway I figure he must have found some good way to continue it considering the number of volumes released.


The world he has created is amazing. There is no doubt it will be popular, even if it means it's discovered 100s of years after his death.



> P.S pretty funny.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Yea I've seen that too lol

If you look at the original Genji drawings, they look nothing like the one played in Crows Zero.

Shun Oguri was casted cos he's hawt. That's all lol.


----------



## Al-Razi (Jul 31, 2009)

Guys I only stumbled upon reading this by clicking on GrandMaster Kanes picture of Guriko, but I would like to say that I loved reading this manga and wanted to know if it will be continued or if the Amachi Vs Hana fight was the end.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2009)

Amachi vs Hana fight is only the end of his 2nd year at Suzuran.

The next year has already been planned.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 1, 2009)

Al-Razi said:


> Guys I only stumbled upon reading this by* clicking on GrandMaster Kanes picture of Guriko*, but I would like to say that I loved reading this manga and wanted to know if it will be continued or if the Amachi Vs Hana fight was the end.



It worked


----------



## Sasori (Aug 2, 2009)

I think clicking on my sig is better.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 4, 2009)

What chap is zetton gonna get jumped?

Im getting a killer set for pek


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Sppppoooooiiiilleeerrrs

I can't come back to this thread til I is caught up


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> What chap is zetton gonna get jumped?
> 
> Im getting a killer set for pek


Been searching a lil today and ended up re-reading volume 12+ instead 

FUCKING HELL there are so much lulz done in this manga 

And I also came across this and came again:


*Spoiler*: __ 









But in response, I have no idea. Obviously at the end of the freshman year though, but can't remember where in the manga that was lol.

Definitely before Volume 12 that's for sure.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 4, 2009)

Cant fucking find it.

Looks like I will just have to re-read the entire manga until I do


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

You know, I'm actually quite jealous of you now 

Oh btw, I have an idea.

We should summarize/highlight each volume so it would help us the next time we search for a manga reference.

I'll stick it in the first post under heavy spoiler warnings. 

"ONLY SOPHMORES LOOK HERE"


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 4, 2009)

You wanna break up the volumes between us?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

GMK that's like impossible for me mang.

I'm such a perfectionist, the only way I can summarize a volume would be to make a 4 page in-depth narrative and analysis, which would take longer to read than the actual manga itself


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 4, 2009)

What ever mang

I will summerize the entire manga myself then


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll link and give credit


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok then

*goes to work*


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

Yo dude seriously though it's no biggy.

Take your time cos it's not like we have a deadline to meet


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 5, 2009)

*And so the summaries begin*

Pay no attention im just framing


*Spoiler*: _Volume 1_ 




Chapter 1- The man from out of town: Baldy come to town. Tominaga Toranosuke discusses his living arrangements with either a friend or an unnamed family member over the phone. He mentions that he is going to be living with the monsters Mutou Renji and Sakota Takefumi. He is (pretty accurately) compared to a human in a cage with a bear and a tiger. Baldy bumps into Tora and interrupts his call because he is interested in his cell phone. Baldy explains that in his mountain village they dont have cell phones because there is no reception , so he has only seen them on tv before now. Tora is freaked out and thinks it is best to leave Baldy alone. Baldy laments on how cold city people are

-Cut scene-

Fujishiro Takumi is sitting under a bridge talking to 2 men. They are T.F.O.A (The front of armament) members trying to recruit Takumi for Shougo. They explain that they need his strength because of the intergang warfare. surazan used to bbe the head of everything but ever since Zetton of Suzuran fought Hanki Guriko the power structure of the has been thrown out of wack and resulted in chaos. Even with the strength of the moonlight brother King Joe could not keep the kurotaki alliance from collapsing. The president of the alliance Shinsuke Nakajima transferred to another prefecture and the guy who took over after him got into a car accident and took 5 months to recover. It is said he was still pulling the strings however and conflict started between the higher ups behind the scences. And just like that the kurotaki alliance split. One of the aarmament guys is revealed to be Murata Shougo himself and says that Takeda Kousei will trust his life to the right man.Takumi responds that he knows that and while he is indebted to Shougo's older brother Juuzou he has only met Kousei twice and needs a bit of time to think about it. The other armament guy gets angry and is about to react when Shougo silences him and declares that he understands and is looking forward to a good answer.
Takumi peaces out.

-cut scene-

4 guys standing in a huddle in the middle of a park. They are discussing how confident they are that they can definitely smash "Him" this time when one of them looks ups and sees Baldy sitting on a bench eating his lunch. One of the goons goes up to Baldy and tells him to get lost because he is in the way there. Baldy is confused why and doesnt leave right away so the goon kicks the bench making Baldy drop his lunch on the ground. The goon is indifferent to Hana's outrage and attempts to leave. The goons once again begin discussing their plans when one of them looks up in surpise. The rest follow suit... just in time to see Baldy's flying drop kick/ push kick.

-Cut scene-

A dark haired man is walking down a park path muttering to himself when he crosses paths with Baldy. He informs Baldy that his nose is bleeding,, to which Baldy says thanks you and they go their separate ways. The man continues down the path to seen the 4 goons on the ground moaning in pain. The man calls the leader Mizunuma and asks him why he is on the ground, to which Muzunuma can only express anger at being beaten by the baldy. The man reveals that he is the man they were planning to jump and beats Muzunuma for his treachery. Before walking away.

-Cut scene-

A blond man is waiting impatiently for someone who is late. The blond mans is called out to and it is revealed his name is Renji, to which he responds by calling out brother, upon seeing his late brother walking up. Renji's brother explain that he is late because he met a weird guy in the parking lot and was showing him around. The wierd guy is Baldy. baldy thanks the brothers. Renji pins his brother against the wall and puts on a grim face. Renji asks him who is the wierd guy, did he borrow money from him and is it true he quit his job. The brother explodes defensively and storms off. Renji turns to Baldy. And tells him that he did Renji a favor. Renji then tells Baldy he has some rice on his face and they part ways.

-cut scene-

Baldy is laying on the ground against a wall. Obviously tired. A yakuza looking mans stops and asks him what is wrong. Baldy states that his is just a little hungry. After a few moment Baldy begins to panic because the Yakuza is still looking at him. The yakuza asks him his is name is Tsukishima Hana to which baldy replys yes. Hana asks how the yakuza knows that. The yakuza replies that he is Umehoshi Masashi the landlord of the place he is looking for. hana goes off saying that a landlord is supposes to look like an old man not a yakuza.

-cut scene-

At the Umehoshi household Masashi decided to make introductions and declares that rooms 5 and 2 will now belong to Hana and takumi respectively. While Masashi is rousing the rest of the house Hana quietly asks Takumi is Masashi is really the landlord and not a yakuza to which Takumi responds he originally thought the same thing. Masahi over hears this and questions Hana to which Hana replies he said nothing. The other members of the household come down and are revealed to be Renji, The Dark haired man and Tora. Musashi is suprised they already know each other but ana says that they dont really know each other.

-End chapter-
Chapter 2:


Chapter 3:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 2_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 3_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 4_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 5_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Volume 6_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 7_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 8_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 9_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 10_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Volume 11_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 12_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 13_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 14_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 15_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Volume 16_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 17_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 18_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 19_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 20_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:






*Spoiler*: _Volume 21_ 




Chapter:
Chapter:
Chapter:


----------



## Sasori (Aug 5, 2009)

GMK WTF??



Your basically doing what I wanted to _avoid_ doing 

This summary is fucking extensive 

Great work though, but wtf, are you sure you wana do this for 22 volumes o_O??


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 5, 2009)

Gonna take a long ass time lol


----------



## Sasori (Aug 5, 2009)

Yea, that's why I opted out 

On an unrelated note, your summary is awesome btw. It quite literally tells me what's goin going on in that volume.

Re-freshing my memory, and also telling me shit I didn't even notice back then lol


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 5, 2009)

Shit like what?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 5, 2009)

I forgot about the whole Kurotaki Alliance.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow you did? You disappoint me Sasori 

I thought the force was stronger within you.

I can count the things i have forgotten on one hand.

One of them being what chap Zetton almost gets jumped


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2009)

And wtf, that was the most abstract obscure thing ever. Right at the beginning of the manga when we are first getting into the world. So we don't have a proper conceptual reality created yet, so things are easily forgotten.

With the growing schema, info is easier to remember.

But seriously though I can't really remember much of the manga before volume 12 

I just know that I fucking enjoyed it and didn't stop reading at all before this point lol


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 6, 2009)

I remember most of the manga simply because I have a visual memory


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2009)

My memory is pathetic.

I don't even know wtf happend this morning.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 6, 2009)

lmao

Im kinda pissed though

Until I find that chap I cant make pek's set


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2009)

Just look at the contents of each volume.

The titles of the chapters roughly should give you and idea of where you are in the manga.

One might even say "Graduation" on the contents, which would be a dead giveaway.

That method would take you 10 mins max.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 6, 2009)

SO I think I'm going to have someone shoop the hat from my current avatar onto a pic of Hana doing his "I'm bout to whoop ass" smirk and use it as my new avi.

Thoughts?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 6, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Just look at the contents of each volume.
> 
> The titles of the chapters roughly should give you and idea of where you are in the manga.
> 
> ...



On one manga most of the chaps dont have a name


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2009)

You using One Manga?

lol no wonder it takes you so long 

THIS IS WHY I HOARD, NUBS


edit: ffs i cant even rep u for ur hard work wtf u seald for??


----------



## Crowe (Aug 7, 2009)

LOL. I just noticed that first post by Sasori.

You should probably edit it and add a real synopsis, Sasori.

Thanks for the new chapters, Loktar.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 7, 2009)

Sasori said:


> You using One Manga?
> 
> lol no wonder it takes you so long
> 
> ...



The mods fucked up.

Im trying to get unsealed atm


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome chapters

something epic approaches


----------



## Sasori (Aug 8, 2009)

That synopsis is real.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 8, 2009)

Now we wait another month.

Sigh...


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 8, 2009)

You know there's a better version of your sig pic, right?
 FC 
Just look at the shoes.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 8, 2009)

Oooo finally new chapters!  

Maybe, Vinland Saga chapters soon? ^^



pek said:


> I might make more gifs if/when/people want them.



*wants* plz ;D


----------



## Prowler (Aug 8, 2009)

So, this is really that good.
I'm gonna read it.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 8, 2009)

I remember reading this until volume 8 or so... The only thing that kept me from reading were the numerous characters and remembering their names. I sometimes wonder how some of you manage with that. 

Otherwise I must admit it's a pretty enjoyable read. I think I will give it another shot...


----------



## Sasori (Aug 8, 2009)

Lazlow said:


> I remember reading this until volume 8 or so... The only thing that kept me from reading were the numerous characters and remembering their names. I sometimes wonder how some of you manage with that.


You don't.

The only names you need to remember are: Kamina, Simon, Kittan.

@ Pek, you need to clean up your sig dude. I can't read the notes under each panel, which is what makes it funny lol.

Just retype it using the same font, easier than rendering text.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 8, 2009)

Lazlow said:


> I remember reading this until volume 8 or so... The only thing that kept me from reading were the numerous characters and remembering their names. I sometimes wonder how some of you manage with that.
> 
> Otherwise I must admit it's a pretty enjoyable read. I think I will give it another shot...



You only need to remember the strong characters

The weak ones either become lackeys or fade away


----------



## Adachi (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I'm gonna start reading this manga.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 9, 2009)

Best choice of your life


----------



## Adachi (Aug 9, 2009)

All because of the temptation from Sasori's sig.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

Adachi said:


> All because of the temptation from *Sasori's sig.*


TAKE THAT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 9, 2009)

Up to Chapter 32 and counting :WOW


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

Hana dies.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 9, 2009)

Guriko contracts aids from having gay sex with amachi
Shougo gets addicted to crack


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Guriko contracts aids from having gay sex with amachi


lol Amachi would die.


> Shougo gets addicted to crack


pfft, crack gets addicted to Shougo, not the other way round


----------



## Yak (Aug 9, 2009)

I feel like getting a huge TFOA car sticker.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

That's pimp. Do it and take pics.

I srsly wana buy those TFOA clothes, but my Jap friend says it's all sold out on that site I linked.


----------



## Yak (Aug 9, 2009)

Sasori said:


> That's pimp. Do it and take pics.
> 
> I srsly wana buy those TFOA clothes, but my Jap friend says it's all sold out on that site I linked.



I got a biker jacket. I still plan on getting the TFOA letters on the back of it, together with the skull. There are shops here who do that kind of thing.

But I need to save lots of money if I want to do that.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

Leather Biker Jacket isn't my style, even though I love them.

But those tee's would fit me so nicely.

Yak keep us posted on how that works out


----------



## Yak (Aug 9, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Leather Biker Jacket isn't my style, even though I love them.
> 
> But those tee's would fit me so nicely.
> 
> Yak keep us posted on how that works out



I won't do it anytime soon but I'll try not to forget about giving updates lol

I love the biker jacket, especially since I have the figure for it


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

lol not too into figures. But it's cool u got the jacket.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

New Chapters were hawt.

Zetton as a teacher, that would be hilarious


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm hunting the net now for a TFOA belt buckle


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

Check CrowsXWorst forum.

They have tonnes of links.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 9, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Check CrowsXWorst forum.
> 
> They have tonnes of links.



Will do. 

Also, how far along are we chapter wise? I only has the DLs of up to chapter 50 D:


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

The manga is currently on chapter 48.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 9, 2009)

Sasori said:


> The manga is currently on chapter 48.





Don't force me to make you humble. Because i will.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 10, 2009)

eh?

I don't get it lol


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

Sasori said:


> eh?
> 
> I don't get it lol



[YOUTUBE]9K-wEUCCvE0[/YOUTUBE]

Now you'll understand


----------



## Sasori (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't watch youtube links lol

I'm the most procrastinatory person you will ever know.

I don't watch youtube links because the load time means that the enjoyment isn't instant, so I avoid it.

In fact it's 6am right now and I'm procrastinating sleep because it takes ages for me to get to sleep.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 10, 2009)

^Damn Sasori, you deserve a rep for that post.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 10, 2009)

eh why lol?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 10, 2009)

Because you are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lololol

Re:the two latest chapters:
Poor poor Zetton. 

Guess Suzuran will be out of the picture for a while and that it will focus on TFOA/Death Mooths[or w/e they were calling themselves]. I just hope we get to see Umehoshi Househod fight again, preferably allied TFOA to strengthen the Suzuran x TFOA bond. I wanted some kind of comments from other big shots about Hana-gumi and Hana's victory over Amachi and his army. People talk a lot about Hana and Suzuran but not much about his crew. :[


----------



## Yak (Aug 10, 2009)

Did the new chapters get released anywhere for online reading? Didn't see anything new.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

I can never find teh torrentz


----------



## Yak (Aug 10, 2009)

Pek the Hero


----------



## Sasori (Aug 10, 2009)

peK the villain


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm really glad I got back into Worst, I already read 9 volumes today.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 12, 2009)

Post 500! I remember when I first came here, when it was just on page 3.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2009)

My re-read has reached chapter 60 ^^


----------



## Yak (Aug 13, 2009)

You guys are the Worst.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2009)

Sometimes being the Worst is the best.



LoktarOgar said:


> Post 500! I remember when I first came here, when it was just on page 3.


That's before I took ownership of the thread


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2009)

I need to buy some white leather shoes to complete my 'delinquent' outfit. I got a a white belt already, black jeans (I wear them anyway) and my biker jacket, as well as some polo shirts


----------



## Sasori (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm so bored that I'm reading Crows.

And man Hiroshi does the best comedy scenes ever 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Not only did I lol IRL, I fucking clapped


----------



## Memos (Aug 19, 2009)

I came into this manga not knowing about the Crows films or the manga 

/goes to find films.


----------



## Leraine (Aug 19, 2009)

Moridin said:


> My re-read has reached chapter 60 ^^



My re-read has reached chapter... 3.  

Curse you slow internet.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 19, 2009)

^ Online reading?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 20, 2009)

this has to be the _Worst_ manga I've ever read...

Not nearly enough Guri Guri or space dinosaur Zetton!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

SO I just read the Hana vs. Butcher fight naked.

Masturbation is soon to follow.

Do with you will that information.


----------



## Leraine (Aug 20, 2009)

Sasori said:


> ^ Online reading?



Don't laugh!! 

The scans are on my old harddrive and I cannot access them right now and dling whole volumes takes like... 2 hours?


----------



## Prowler (Aug 20, 2009)

Worst is motherfucking awesome, it's nice to read a real story for a change  
The manga is just amazing and really badass, can't get tired of it.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

Name him ZETTON.

Because Zetton is adorably cute just like the turtle


----------



## Leraine (Aug 20, 2009)

Zetton it is!


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 25, 2009)

87 and 88 are out. T'is a joyous day indeed.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Loktar, bringer of good news.


----------



## Yak (Aug 25, 2009)

Thats indeed some great news :3


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 25, 2009)

LoktarOgar said:


> 87 and 88 are out. T'is a joyous day indeed.



I came. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 25, 2009)

^ Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

i want to begin this manga,someone seriously can tell me from 1 to 10,how do u rank it?


----------



## Memos (Aug 25, 2009)

You should read Crows before you read this.

8/10


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## Uruboros (Aug 25, 2009)

Dang, so this is a sequel of sorts then? Is there anywhere to read Crows? I went to my local comic store and didn't see anything called Crows or Worst in there.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 25, 2009)

Omfg I LOVED! the crow movies

Rindaman was the shit


----------



## Sasori (Aug 25, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> i want to begin this manga,someone seriously can tell me from 1 to 10,how do u rank it?


100000000000000/10

And no, you do not have to read Crows first.

They can be read independently, although they are somewhat linked.

I'd recommend reading Worst first, because after you get hooked on it, you will read/watch every single available fiction related to it, just to get ur fix 


As for links, it's all in the first post guys.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 25, 2009)

You miss me sasori? 

Also awesome worst gaiden


----------



## FistofIron (Sep 3, 2009)

I love this series so much.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 3, 2009)

As you should


----------



## Sasori (Sep 3, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> You miss me sasori?
> 
> Also awesome worst gaiden


Worst Gaiden is old where the fuck have u been ?

And yea it was awesome


----------



## Inugami (Sep 3, 2009)

I love Crows and Worst but never posted in this thread =p .


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 3, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Worst Gaiden is old where the fuck have u been ?
> 
> And yea it was awesome



Did you check my vistor message?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh lol pimping project.

Haha nice one.

Even though it's auto-pimped on page 1


----------



## Abigail (Sep 3, 2009)

It's also in the manga dump now as well.

[6.9 Current Green Lantern - Miscellaneous]

Loved this manga.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 4, 2009)

Nuzzie you fucking homo.

Im going to talk to him about that


----------



## Sasori (Sep 4, 2009)

lol "*Thugs* like Hana"


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 6, 2009)

We released a oneshot from the Worst character book. Look at the usual place.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 6, 2009)

LoktarOgar said:


> We released a oneshot from the Worst character book. Look at the usual place.



that sound pretty badass ...bud someone cann tell me wheres the ''usual'' place I'm new on this thread


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 6, 2009)

That would be our homepage.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2009)

LoktarOgar said:


> We released a oneshot from the Worst character book. Look at the usual place.


Fuck yea :ho


-- Delinquent Manga <== Just google it dude, the clue is in his user title.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 13, 2009)

do anyone know where i can find a good F.T.O.A pic?i can't seems to find it anywhere .


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2009)

a          wat


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2009)

Sasori said:


> a          wat



The Front Of Armament logo.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 13, 2009)

^yeah that one .


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

Google.

Or from the manga.

This is from my sig:



5th Gen emblem.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2009)

^Thx .


----------



## Midus (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry to bump for something that has very little to do with Worst, but I felt the need to post this.

Heard of this game before, but didn't pay too much attention to it.

GiantBomb Quicklook of Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble.

Game about Manlinest.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 28, 2009)

Taking my first steps into WORST


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2009)

EPIC IN ITS FIRST CHAPTER

EPIC IN ITS LAST CHAPTER


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

Only read six chapters and I'm already on volume 3

Noice


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2009)

Only read one chapter and you were already hooked.

Noice


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

Hana's facial expressions are enough to reel anyone in

Tbh


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2009)

Man, not only Hana. Just wait till u get to the rest of the characters. There are so many lulzy moments in this manga


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

Aside from that, the epic fights are the highlight of the series :ho

Freshmen War was the shit, Hana's facial expressions


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2009)

Man, the fights are epic, but the build up towards the fights. The hype etc.. that's what I love. It's done so well, and not forced at all.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2009)

And that's all she wrote.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh wow Sakota. Haven't seen him for ages


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, there goes my fandom, again 

Housen/Suzuran war is epic shite.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 2, 2009)

Just wait till the amachi war

You will cream your pants every 2 pages or so


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 4, 2009)

Housen's the shit, I love their boldness, fucking owns.

anyways, I hope some more chapters come out early, can't wait to read some more.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

After I couldn't find more DDLs I just quit

Now I'm damn near 40 chapters behind


----------



## Sasori (Oct 14, 2009)

DDLs all in first post.

And thanks Loktar and all the delinquent-manga gang!


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey all. I've just started Worst, and I've got a question. I'm in the middle of volume 5, right after Kousei is diagnosed with his cerebral infarction. 

And I gotta know, whats up with these Busou guys? All they've done so far is stand around and mouth off. But the first page of this thread states that this manga is about Busou... which is confusing the hell out of me. So yeah...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

Sasori said:


> DDLs all in first post.
> 
> And thanks Loktar and all the delinquent-manga gang!



Oh shit! Last time I check it was just up to chapter 50!


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Hey all. I've just started Worst, and I've got a question. I'm in the middle of volume 5, right after Kousei is diagnosed with his cerebral infarction.
> 
> And I gotta know, whats up with these Busou guys? All they've done so far is stand around and mouth off. But the first page of this thread states that this manga is about Busou... which is confusing the hell out of me. So yeah...


Just keep reading 

And holy shit the new chapter references the films


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 16, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Just keep reading



 Welp, I guess back to reading it is.

Also, should I have read Crows, and/or watched the Crows movies first? The movies look awesome going by their trailers.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2009)

Nah, not necessary.

You can watch them later on if you want, but they aren't necessary to read both mangas or both films to be able to read and enjoy Worst.

But given the amount of time between releases, you could easily just watch the films if you want (links in the first post, pretty sure cxw website has it).


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 16, 2009)

_And I gotta know, whats up with these Busou guys? All they've done so far is stand around and mouth off. But the first page of this thread states that this manga is about Busou... which is confusing the hell out of me. So yeah..._

Sasori's rather... eccentric.

_Also, should I have read Crows, and/or watched the Crows movies first? The movies look awesome going by their trailers._

Doesn't really matter. You can watch the Crows Zero movies anytime. The part of Crows that has characters that also appear in Worst hasn't been scanned yet, so you're not actually missing out on anything. That said, you should check out Crows anyway. It just doesn't matter which you read first. You should just read both as soon as possible.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool, I'll attack Crows after I catch up with Worst, then. Finished the Sasori arc so far, Guriko and Hana finally getting really serious was bloody fantastic.

I can't believe I thought Worst was crap due to the "gang fighting" plot.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 16, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Cool, I'll attack Crows after I catch up with Worst, then. Finished the Sasori arc so far, Guriko and Hana finally getting really serious was bloody fantastic.
> 
> I can't believe I thought Worst was crap due to the "gang fighting" plot.



Cant judge a book by it's plot


....



Some how you cant


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 16, 2009)

As a bookworm, and former English major, you'd think I would know that. But I never seem to learn, and all that literature elitism I gained in college goes to waste.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I can't believe I thought Worst was crap due to the "gang fighting" plot.


This statement is an oxymoron.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 16, 2009)

Sasori said:


> This statement is an oxymoron.



I had assumed Worst was like the Baki manga. Which, you know, is pretty shitty.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2009)

Baki the grappler?

I heard that was good.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 16, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Baki the grappler?
> 
> I heard that was good.



Well this is how the Baki manga functions: 1-3 punches are thrown. This takes at most 5 pages. Then 15 pages are spent explaining those punches using allegories and metaphors that make absolutely no sense whatsoever. End of chapter.

I guess some people read it for the crazy stunts that are pulled (like getting beat up by imagination), but its really just bloody annoying. Plus, the art is crap.

So yeah...I'm really glad Worst didn't end up like that.


On topic: Zetton wanting to be a teacher cracks me up.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 16, 2009)

Baki is good. It's so realistic, with Einstein being able to explain everything! 
I guess the art is an acquired taste, but I lub it. Just like I lub Akagi/Kaiji's art.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 16, 2009)

LoktarOgar said:


> Baki is good. It's so realistic, with Einstein being able to explain everything!
> I guess the art is an acquired taste, but I lub it. Just like I lub Akagi/Kaiji's art.


I'm a bit picky when it comes to art, so it might be okay and I'm just being a dick about it. *shrugs* 


One last comment before I head off to bed: R.I.P Tesshou. I can't believe he was killed off, of all people. 


EDIT: I take back what I said about Busou Sensen being a bunch of guys who just mouth off. These guys will make you shit your pants and cream yourself at the same time.


EDIT 2: 88 chapters is too short.  I can't wait for the next chapter to come out.

At least I have Crows to go through now.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 17, 2009)

^ I told u to keep reading, good advice amarite ?

And dude, contrary to the summaries, this manga is _not_ about fighting. 

It's so much more


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 17, 2009)

Sasori said:


> ^ I told u to keep reading, good advice amarite ?
> 
> And dude, contrary to the summaries, this manga is _not_ about fighting.
> 
> It's so much more



Yeah, you were right man. Bloody awesome comic, this is. I just watched both of the Crows movies, and it makes the Worstverse that much more awesome. Lindaman better show up again. I'm jonesing for a Lindaman/Guriko match up now.

And I know the manga isn't about fighting now. Just didn't know it before I started reading Worst.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 17, 2009)

_EDIT 2: 88 chapters is too short.  I can't wait for the next chapter to come out._

Uhh, 89 is out already.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 17, 2009)

what is this i dont even


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 17, 2009)

On second thought, I think I understand what you mean, and in case I do, you are wrong, for the raw _is_ on teh interwebs and it _did_ come out before the scan, which I know because _I_ translated the frigging thing.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 17, 2009)

And on third thought: here


----------



## Sasori (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm confused at what he's asking for 

Scan is out, Loktar kindly posted it for us.

Or did u mean u read it in Japanese ie. you are looking for the raw?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 19, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> didn't last chapter said "to be continued on November 6th"?



Meh, the latest chapter came out yesterday, at least on MF.



and if it did, didn't notice it, as noticeable.



LoktarOgar said:


> Way to stay ahead of the game brah.



Thanks dawg.


----------



## LsdDragoon (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there a crows thread?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh man, the new Freshman King is awesome. He loves math!! I can already imagine him wtf punching a guy out while shouting "SCIENCE! ".



LsdDragoon said:


> Is there a crows thread?


There should be. I'm only up to volume 8, but Harumichi and Lindaman are awesome. The Busou Sensen... not so much. They just seem like a bunch of twats in Crows, so far.


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 19, 2009)

haha, I was impressed too, especially since he didn't go after Hana's head, instead decided to serve him and try to make him the full fledged ruler over Suzuran.

Also, him gathering the runner-ups and convincing them to join Hana-gumi is f'ing plausible.

Talk about an understanding freshman. He's similar Sakota .


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 20, 2009)

Synergy said:


> Meh, the latest chapter came out yesterday, at least on MF.
> 
> 
> 
> and if it did, didn't notice it, as noticeable.



Mangafox my , I posted the link in this topic one page ago.

As for Yousuke, I didn't expect the new guy would be like that, but I guess it offers a new perspective, the Hana-gumi seen through the eyes of a professional lackey.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 20, 2009)

Just a heads up: I noticed in the local 7-11 on my way home that there is a new Crows Gaiden: Linda Linda. I know there is a volume out already, but that one has a purple colored cover and the one I saw had a red colored cover. Maybe its a volume 2 or something.

Also, I didn't know there was a Crows Zero comic. More awesomeness to enjoy.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

lol.

And for the Crows thread, just discuss it here for now.

If the discussion gets too big, we might just make a Crows thread.

But tbh, cos of the slow releases of Worst, we can easily just discuss the other series here too, seeing as they are all related.


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 20, 2009)

LoktarOgar said:


> Mangafox my , I posted the link in this topic one page ago..



Didn't check out the previous pages, was referring to MF either way 

You know who rules? - fucking Tesshou rules, after all this time I've yet to relinquish my fandom in regards to Tesshou.

He's the epitome of badassery.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

Get to the back of the fucking line 

But yes, yes he is. Why do you think he's Kamina in the first post ?


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 20, 2009)

Been first for a very long time, just wasn't too noticeable 

Because he's too f'ing pimp to be a different fictional character - Kamina = a god amongst gods.

But, Tesshou's above Kamina - making him more awesome than a mere god by a large margin 

Oh, you know who's the secondary pimp character? - fucking Shougo, I totally went there!


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

Dude are u blind.

Just go read my first post 

You're basically saying everything I have established like 20 million posts ago


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 20, 2009)

Fuck, totally didn't read the OP 

But, at least you have taste beyond epic proportions - the only other character I'd add is Fujishiro Takumi. Another pimp character :ho


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

DUDE.

HE IS IN THERE


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 20, 2009)

Didn't notice him after I just read your post - I need my eyes checked.

But, with that being said, you listed all the characters that deserve some inherent recognition - OP is win.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 21, 2009)

You know who should get some inherent recognition, but doesn't? Kinji. The man is Guriko's punching bag, but he never goes to the hospital and he's always fine a few days later. Kinji is the true monster of Worst. 


Also, Crows has been fantastic so far. Zetton is hilarious as a Suzuran newbie.


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 21, 2009)

Kinji's the underdog, but one heck of an underdog to survive the evil-all known demon that we all refer to as Guriko - for that, I give him some swagger


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 22, 2009)

I feel sad now that I've gone through all of Crows and Worst. 

Although I must say, reading 50ish volumes in 8 days despite having work and commitments is a first for me. Even Vagabond, my favourite manga, took me two weeks to get through all 28(at the time) volumes.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2009)

Just the kind of manga I've been looking for.

Just started chapter three.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2009)

In b4 "I'm now up to date"


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2009)

Shit is pretty manly.

50 page per chapter.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Fuck Worst is so badass right now. The only problem I have with it is that it's chapters are so long.


You can't handle it.

When you get to the later chapters, you will be like "ffffffffff 50 pages aren't enough "

SO STFU WITH UR WHORE MOUTH ABOUT ANYTHING NEGATIVE AGAINST THS MANGA


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh I can handle it.

I believe Sasori.

So many characters.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2009)

Sakota avy 

It looks awesome :ho


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, I'm on chapter ten and he's my favorite character so far.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2009)

Yea he was mine too.

I love his tees.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome thing is that they change clothes too. Don't see that alot in manga.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 23, 2009)

Wait till they change their hair. Brix will be shat and minds will be blown. 

And confusion will be more widespread.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2009)

Dudes can u stop fucking saying shit I wrote in the first fucking post as if ur the first person to spot it 

Seriously read the OP, I spent hours on it ;___;




And lol Loktar i saw u in the last post, and thought shit new chapter ??


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 23, 2009)

The thing is I didn't make it seem like I was the first person to noticed it. I was saying that *also* pretty awesome. It would be different it I said, "Dude they change their clothes. Did you notice that?"


----------



## Sasori (Oct 25, 2009)

No but in the conext of the last few pages it just seemed like another post adding up lol


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 25, 2009)

shit happens 

50 pages per chapter doesn't suffice to keep my fandom under control, it's just mental torture at this point.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 28, 2009)

Question: Do you guys think Harumichi and Guriko ever duked it out? They did spend one year together after all, assuming Harumichi didn't drop out.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 28, 2009)

Didn't you read the end of Crows?

Harumichi dies lol


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Didn't you read the end of Crows?
> 
> Harumichi dies lol



oh come on...


----------



## UltimateCasshern (Oct 28, 2009)

great manga, i began it  2 days ago,seems very promising and awesome


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

You won't be disappoint.


----------



## Mahdi (Oct 30, 2009)

Ive reread it at least three times..its just awesome to read.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2009)

Read it again.

I heard once you read it 99 times you become immortal.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Question: Do you guys think Harumichi and Guriko ever duked it out? *They did spend one year together after all*, assuming Harumichi didn't drop out.



five-minute lecture


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2009)

LoktarOgar said:


> five-minute lecture


I must be high or something.  I totally clicked on that thing expecting a scene from a crows flick.  My hopes went SO high.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 30, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I must be high or something.  I totally clicked on that thing expecting a scene from a crows flick.  My hopes went SO high.



Same here.



LoktarOgar said:


> Link removed



Why wrong? There's a one year and few months gap between Crows and Worst. Harumichi had to redo his senior year, which would occur during the gap. And Guriko's freshman year was also during the gap. The possibility is there.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Nov 1, 2009)

He does drop out, between the end of the series and the start of Gaiden (which has Guriko's year's Freshmen War). So they never crossed paths.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 1, 2009)

LoktarOgar said:


> He does drop out, between the end of the series and the start of Gaiden (which has Guriko's year's Freshmen War). So they never crossed paths.



Ah, okay then. I should really get around to reading the Gaiden.


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2009)

Where the hell is Rindaman?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 2, 2009)

Top of the corporate ladder I should presume.


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2009)

Saw Crows ZERO II and daaaaamn Genji kicks Rindaman's ass  

Shit was awesome pek pek 

Tell me you guys who do you think is cooler Hana  or Genji  ?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2009)

tbh Genji is just another Sasuke.

Except cooler.

Hana is just hilarious, unintentionally, which makes him even more hilarious


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

Crows/Worst needs an anime, quite. 

Unless there's something I'm missing here


----------



## Sasori (Nov 11, 2009)

There's a Crows anime.

I don't really like it though.

But then again I don't really like manga -> anime adaptions.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2009)

Got links?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 11, 2009)

Again, everything should be in the first post.

Check anime section from the CrowsxWorst website.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2009)

:ho              .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Still trying to get caught up. right now, i'm starting chapter....56. I plan to be on at least 75 before days end, if my other reading doesnt interfere.


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 15, 2009)

Can someone link chapter 90, that MU isn't working for me?

Thanks


----------



## Sasori (Nov 29, 2009)

No can do bro.

I'm way too lazy for that.


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 29, 2009)

No problem, i got the MU to work, but thanks anyway


----------



## Kaze (Nov 30, 2009)

Regarding the anime--

There used to be an OVA for Crows.((Worst is the Sequel to Crows))

 But it was only realeased on VHS in the early 90's and only pictures have been scattered of it across the net, so besides that, there has been nothing released for Worst or Crows, But I do believe that Crows zero 1-3 are bringing that dream closer and closer to reality.


Anywho, For those of you who really are into Worst and or crows here's a forum dedicated to this manga.

crowsxworst.com


----------



## Inugami (Nov 30, 2009)

hahahaha frigging Guriko lives like a god on that school ! perhaps he wanted to repeat year.


----------



## Kaze (Nov 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> hahahaha frigging Guriko lives like a god on that school ! perhaps he wanted to repeat year.


 my immidiate response to you is I don't think so,

And then my second thought was ' welll maybe he's trying to help Hana, but then I remembered he asked hana to confront him if he's in his way.

So then again, this could be a way of helping Hana.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Regarding the anime--
> 
> There used to be an OVA for Crows.((Worst is the Sequel to Crows))
> 
> ...


crowsxworst has the OVA links.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks dude. Reliable as always!


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (Dec 25, 2009)

hey im really confused^^ can i ask something^^
i just gone through chapter 1 - 73 since last thursday but i think im missing sumthing cuz im reading too fast ive been wondering wer does the tfoa member kobayashi ichizen came from?? when he appear in front of tesshou's tomb it looks like he was an important character that has appeared before and reappeared. did he ever appeared b4 though?? cuz i just cant get it out of my mind


----------



## LoktarOgar (Dec 26, 2009)

No, that's his introduction alright. Not for nothing that his Name/rank/short backstory appeared in that scene. Also, he was in prison during the previous volumes, no way he could've appeared before then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Definitely one of my favorite mangas of all time. Also, check out Wolf Guy for those of you that like Seinen good shite, and that's an order.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 26, 2009)

Just got caught up with Crows today and I'm gonna start Worst tomorrow. 

If anybody has read both which would they say is better?


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (Dec 27, 2009)

oh so i didnt miss sumthing then 
and i finally caught up to it^^
im thinking of reading crow online but seeing in my country theres crow tankobon and its release is fast im thinking of just buying the book


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 31, 2009)

The Umehoshi brothers never cease to amaze me


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks again Loktar, downloading right now.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Just got caught up with Crows today and I'm gonna start Worst tomorrow.
> 
> If anybody has read both which would they say is better?


I see Crows and Worst as the same manga. It's just different arcs focusing on a different character Bouya then Hana.


----------



## Rocky Lee (Jan 21, 2010)

I some how see Worst as being better. The drawrings are better and i dunno it just seems really cool when guriko walks in the door lol!


----------



## Sasori (Jan 21, 2010)

Well obviously Hiroshi has improved with time, like most mangakas.

You can see how far he has come from his early days in Crows compared to the recent chapters of Worst.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 22, 2010)

omg I just realised I skipped volume 22 o_O

Anyways I just read the chapter where Guriko beats up all the seniors before their graduation


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 22, 2010)

I heard there's no women in this manga ((((((((((((


----------



## Sasori (Jan 22, 2010)

That was my first reaction too.

Anyone that knows me, knows that I only read manga for tits and rape.

So you must see the level of win this manga must be for someone like me to love it :ho


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 24, 2010)

Windam & Miclas; fucking hate them - little worms with degenerated hormones.

Guriko's still boss - gotta love that afro-roaming delinquent, can't wait for some more chapters.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2010)

Woot!! New Chapterrrr~

And Loktar, one more post and you'll have 100 posts lol


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG WHAT A FUCKING AWESOME CHAPTERRRRR

THE FUCKING SUSPENCEEEEEEEE

GOSH KKK THE FRONT'S FLYING COLUMN 

I never saw that coming. I'm loving it.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 18, 2010)

*100*

It took you a week to read? I understand wanting to savor it and all, but c'mon.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been super, super, super busy with my final year and all.

I rarely have time for anything anymore so it was just sitting on my desktop for over a week.

And congrats on ur 100th post lol


----------



## ehdahora2 (Feb 18, 2010)

you know, i started reading worse, but i stopped at chapter 40 or something , so i wish someone could answer me...DOES ANY FREAKING GIRL EVER APPEAR IN THE MANGA?? I MEAN, FREQUENTLY AND NOT JUST A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) USING DRESS .


----------



## The Imp (Feb 18, 2010)

You stopped reading just because a girl hasn't appeared. Why would you do that?

And to answer your question, there are no females in this manga.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2010)

Sasori said:


> That was my first reaction too.
> 
> Anyone that knows me, knows that I only read manga for tits and rape.
> 
> So you must see the level of win this manga must be for someone like me to love it :ho


This          .


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2010)

And:





Sasori said:


> Whoever was talking about Ciguatera, you win.
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


I rate this manga higher than a  full colour lesbian hentai manga where there is tits and sex in every chapter. 

Go figure.

Oh did I mention I am a known rapist and pedofile and a general sex and porn fiend?


----------



## Leraine (Feb 19, 2010)

ehdahora2 said:


> you know, i started reading worse, but i stopped at chapter 40 or something , so i wish someone could answer me...DOES ANY FREAKING GIRL EVER APPEAR IN THE MANGA?? I MEAN, FREQUENTLY AND NOT JUST A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) USING DRESS .



That's not the proper way to read WORST!. While reading WORST! you will be turbocharged with manly. The fact that you're so desperately looking for a woman in this manga only means you can't handle the awesome.

Go read shoujo- it should be right up your alley.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 19, 2010)

FUCK YEA YOUR NOT GAR ENOUGH


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 3, 2010)

I
Need
Some
More 
Chapters


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 5, 2010)

ehdahora2 said:
			
		

> you know, i started reading worse, but i stopped at chapter 40 or something , so i wish someone could answer me...DOES ANY FREAKING GIRL EVER APPEAR IN THE MANGA?? I MEAN, FREQUENTLY AND NOT JUST A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) USING DRESS .


Yo bro, U B a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 22, 2010)

it says The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 22, 2010)

Refresh or try again later, that stuff happens pretty randomly.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 25, 2010)

Shougo and Takumi finally in action.

T.F.O.A = boss.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 25, 2010)

OH SHIT BRB DLOADING


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 26, 2010)

And? {fillerrrrrrrrr}


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 27, 2010)

How are the films related to Crows ?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 28, 2010)

Son, take a good look at the opening post.



Sasori said:


> *Best Manga Ever*
> 
> 
> *Special Notes*
> ...


​


----------



## Sasori (Mar 28, 2010)

lol can't believe Loktar quoted me on a Crows related question. I'm so fucking honoured 

AND HOLY SHIT I JUST READ THE NEW CHAPTER

TFOA HOLY FUCKING FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK WHO SAID MY OPENING POST WAS INCORRECT :ho?


----------



## Bender (Mar 28, 2010)

Where's Hana dammit!


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2010)

Hana who ?

Suzuran what ??


----------



## Meztryn (Apr 8, 2010)

Who needs Hana when we got them T.F.O.A fanatics roaming around


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2010)

I saw an advert for some American programme called "Hell's Angels" and I wished there was a TFOA live action movie.


----------



## Meztryn (Apr 14, 2010)

They'd curbstomp the Hell's Angels in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 14, 2010)

Not really Hell's Angels look beast.

Also, it's no secret that TFOA are just adolescents vs seasoned grown men. With arms. 

As in weapons, not as in appendiges, because the TFOA have those as well :ho


----------



## Meztryn (Apr 14, 2010)

Where is your T.F.O.A spirit, and your faith in their adolescent prowess?! 

Besides, they gotz bigger penises = pwnage in a couple of seconds


----------



## LoktarOgar (Apr 21, 2010)

Sons of Anarchy is basically TFOA live action. With Ron Perlman as Tesshou.

It's amazing.

Also, in case you hadn't read it yet, no Worst scan this week until I get a non-watermarked version, which isn't something I would count on. I posted a list of everything that happened on crowsxworst.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks dude. I just finished my finals so I can finally be more active lol

And yea that's what I thought about Sons of Anarchy too when I saw the trailer xD


----------



## Sasori (May 20, 2010)

YES FUCKING YES.

wait is it the old gaiden or a new one?

Either way I wana read the Gaiden again <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

I'm gonna have to get back with this. But first methinks I'm gonna finish Crows Zero II to really get back into the mood.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 20, 2010)

Started reading this recently. Pretty awesome manga, on chapter 21.

I guess the author isn't too confident in his ability to draw girls?


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 20, 2010)

Sasori said:


> YES FUCKING YES.
> 
> wait is it the old gaiden or a new one?
> 
> Either way I wana read the Gaiden again <3



Uhh, you've probably already read it (unless you accidentally skipped it like you skipped volume 22, but I doubt it), it's just that it's now in not totally shitty quality.

It's the 4 1st gen Armament chapters.

Umehoshi chapters are in the 2nd data book, which we don't have, so don't expect those any time soon... or ever, probably.


----------



## BlaZeR (May 24, 2010)

Recent chapters need more of Hana.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 6, 2010)

No. QP doesn't really have anything to do with Crows/Worst at all save for an easter egg near the end of the series that confirms they're in the same universe.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Worstians, could one of you direct me to a link of the Gaiden that covers the one year gap between Crows and Worst? I've been looking for it, but the only Gaidens I'm finding are the ones with TFOA origins and with the Umehoshi brothers past.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 7, 2010)

Those haven't been translated yet, so unless you know Japanese or just want to look at the pictures, it wouldn't do you much good.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 7, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> Those haven't been translated yet, so unless you know Japanese or just want to look at the pictures, it wouldn't do you much good.



Actually, raws would be very much appreciated, since I can read Japanese.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 7, 2010)

I wish i could read raws


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 7, 2010)

Aaaaah, no wonder I couldn't find it. It was titled Crows Aftermath, not Worst Gaiden.

Thank you very much, Loktar.



Mahdi said:


> I wish i could read raws


You could practice from learn from mangas and dictionary. The bulk of my Japanese comes from that, and just listening to people. Which is why its pretty crappy nowadays... 

To be honest, if you just want to learn to read, pick up a beginners Japanese book and learn the grammar properly. Once you've got that down, its simply a matter of vocabulary. Which you learn as you read more japanese text. Or maybe thats just me...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh man, that Gaiden is pretty damn awesome! Guriko looks kinda weird with blond hair, but he's still just as awesome. It was nice that he didn't just wtfpwn Zetton, too. Evening it out was a nice move by God Takahashi. Aaaah, that was such a nice read. Completely made my day.

Thanks again, Loktar.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 9, 2010)

Just read the first 2 chapters of QP.

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 

Hiroshi is seriously the most underrated mangaka in the whole universe


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2010)

MAKISEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

And what eis theis QP?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 10, 2010)

Series Takahashi did between Crows and Worst. Read it.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

And nice set. Every scene from Crows Zero is sigable.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Just 7 + 1 Gaiden to go


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

It's about time we pimp this


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought we already did?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

No thread made


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Then make it. You can lead the group.

I'm not gonna pimp though cos I'm not active enough anymore to keep up with demands


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

I will after I've caught up a bit 

Any news of another Crows Movie?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't remember the end of CZII. Was there any sort of hinting?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

Bitou's little brother going to take the reigns of Housen, Serizawa and the others graduating with Genji fighting Rindaman one last time. I'd say there might be, hopefully. A WORST movie would be nice as well.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know what I would do if I saw Tesshou in a film.

Speaking of which, you should gif the scene where Maki jizzes in his pants.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Sig that


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

lovelove.gif


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

:maki


Also, TWF just directed my attention to the film Drop. Anyone heard/seen it? It's apparently based on a manga by Hiroshi.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

Watched it already. Awesome movie with Hiro AKA Tendou

 Also, you better make sure that gif is under the file size limits


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

How big is it?

And what's the limit?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

Over 3MB 

Limit is 1MB


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

How do they find out?

Or will they?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

And yet it's been downloaded 41 times


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> How do they find out?
> 
> Or will they?



Hiroshi was the last and only person to change my sig because of the file size


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

lol Hiroshi.

What irony.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

How do u tell how many times it's been viewed?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

Says it right next to the file on the right in my folder


----------



## Leraine (Jun 10, 2010)

I wanna see a CZIII movie made. Miura Haruma... *v*


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh I've never heard of that image host before.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Learaine it's been decided. I'm naming my daughter after you *v*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

Very nice uploader. Aside from Imageshack and Tinypic


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Does it allow pr0n?

This is vital.


----------



## Leraine (Jun 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Learaine it's been decided. I'm naming my daughter after you *v*



Well, I hope you don't mess up at the registry.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Anytime I use a monk in a game, I name him Tsukishima Hana.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

The only person who can beat these facial expressions is Ogino from Ciguatera


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

Tell me more


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Wait what. You haven't read Ciguatera ???


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

It's been bookmarked


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Sub is a separate file ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

Just put them both in the same folder after they're downloaded


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

It will automatically play?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

Yus


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome :ho


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 10, 2010)

Drop is drawn (but not written) by an old assistant of Hiroshi. Hiroshi supplies character designs for the series, but the one who actually puts them in published form is that assistant, Suzuki Dai (who also draws Harumichi, despite what mangaupdates may say).

Drop (manga) is pretty good, mostly because it directly references Crows and Worst, with characters talking about what's going on in that series (as manga, not set in the same universe) and about who they're most like and stuff. CxW is part of their inspiration for being characters exactly like those in CxW.

The movie is pretty damn awful. Crows Zero 1/2 has a good high budget feel, but the Drop movie has that low budget Japanese dorama feel, which makes it seem pretty dire.

As for Crows Zero 3, 2 ended with all the 3rd years graduating, so any new movie would take place in the actual Crows series, which they likely don't wanna do because they already could have if they did. The Zero movies are a way of setting it close in the established universe with a couple of known characters, but still being mostly its own thing that everyone can reconcile with.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2010)

Crows Zero 3?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't count on it. Ever.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 11, 2010)

In b4 Crows Zero III


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> Don't count on it. Ever.



But


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2010)

Instead of a Crows Zero III, the next logical step would be Worst Zero. We already have the Crows Aftermath that details a week or so of that year. The movie can use that as a jumping point, and show what happened next. I mean, Guriko shows up, screws up the balance of power between schools and gangs. Things are gonna get worse before they get better.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 10, 2010)

YUUUHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ceria (Jul 11, 2010)

nice to see others enjoying the greatness of worst 

I'm eagerly awaiting the TFOA vs MOTH war which seems to be looming, but it seems like the subbers are more concerned with crows than worst right now, supposedly there should be two and a half more volumes left unsubbed


----------



## Sasori (Jul 11, 2010)

Right now while we wait, we've been reading QP.

Check out the previous pages for the links.

It's a short thats also by Hiroshi.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 11, 2010)

what the hell is this from? 

i usually don't watch live action movies, is this one any good?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 11, 2010)

It's fucking brilliant 

Links should be in the first post.

Or if not someone here should have it.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 11, 2010)

I've met Darth before,  

Thanks for the warm reception,  

Is the movie subbed? i think i saw that it was but just wanted to double check.

It's not in the front post, but i'll have to search the thread...


----------



## Ceria (Jul 11, 2010)

anyone read the latest crows.. 

Bouya vs Rindaman


----------



## Sasori (Jul 11, 2010)

All the Crows films are subbed.

I'm pretty sure a google search for subbed versions should be fruitful.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 11, 2010)

I gots to know, just what the hell did he do with that package? it looks like he arrived at a destination, but i'm doubtful.

Sasori, saw what you did thar


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jul 11, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> it seems like the subbers are more concerned with crows than worst right now, supposedly there should be two and a half more volumes left unsubbed



If you mean volume releases, then yes. But they are on their way, raws are being scanned (physically) any day now. Chapter releases are 3 behind. 4, technically, but a raw for 98 hasn't appeared yet. With the downfall of RawParadise, it'll probably be a lot harder, especially since the french supplier has also called it quits. It's not on Share yet either, even though 98 should have been out for about a week by now.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 11, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> I gots to know, just what the hell did he do with that package? it looks like he arrived at a destination, but i'm doubtful.


If you watch the film you'll get it.

But don't read too much into it. What the hell do you think is happening ?



> Sasori, saw what you did thar


What did I do ?


----------



## Ceria (Jul 11, 2010)

Sasori said:


> If you watch the film you'll get it.
> 
> But don't read too much into it. What the hell do you think is happening ?
> 
> What did I do ?



he looks like he came, either that or he was getting high. 

Your easy search turned out to be far from easy


----------



## Sasori (Jul 11, 2010)

Love Love is a condom brand from what I've been told.

Anyways it's not even important, the only thing that is - is that Makise is one super easy premature ejaculation guy. Just looking/sniffing a condom gets him off.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 11, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Love Love is a condom brand from what I've been told.
> 
> Anyways it's not even important, the only thing that is - is that Makise is one super easy premature ejaculation guy. Just looking/sniffing a condom gets him off.



that explains that


----------



## Ceria (Jul 12, 2010)

Shun Oguri was godly as Genji, you were right it was a fucking GAR movie if ever there was one. I still have to check out zero 2 but that will come another time. 

I wonder if anyone else has lol'd in this series, it's all about fighting obviously and yet these knuckleheads obliterate each other and still find the time to do school work and graduate. Or is it that just merely surviving three years means they graduate  we never see any teachers or any of them doing anything other than fighting. 

Not that it really matters to me i just find it funny.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

Just watched Drop.

Not bad. The shitty subtitles made everything really confusing but it was a suitable fix for the Crows Zero withdrawl lol


----------



## perman07 (Jul 12, 2010)

Can someone do a chronological list of all the Worst-verse series in all formats?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

It's in the first post.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was actually hoping more for LoktarOgar, he seems like the resident expert around here. That first post didn't contain everything.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, seeing as Drop is nowhere on that list.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

Drop doesnt exist in the chronology.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

perman07 said:


> I was actually hoping more for LoktarOgar, he seems like the resident expert around here. That first post didn't contain everything.


Seriously though what is missing?

Do you want to know specific Gaidens including the Drop and QP series?


----------



## perman07 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Seriously though what is missing?
> 
> Do you want to know specific Gaidens including the Drop and QP series?


Yep, I just wanted everything clarified. Didn't know what QP was either (seen him posting chapters and volumes in this thread, that has to mean something), I suppose I could dig around, but this method is faster


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

Either way, everything you need to know is in the first post.

The gaidens are self-explanatory, situated within or a little before the title of the same name.

ie. the Worst Gaiden obviously pertains to the Worst title.

The only curve ball is QP which isn't technically part of the series but _is_ in the same universe. It's written after Hiroshi wrote Crows, and before Worst, but doesn't lie in it's chronology. 

Drop isn't part of the series at all, but is only associated due to what Loktar explained only TWO pages ago:



LoktarOgar said:


> Drop is drawn (but not written) by an old assistant of Hiroshi. Hiroshi supplies character designs for the series, but the one who actually puts them in published form is that assistant, Suzuki Dai (who also draws Harumichi, despite what mangaupdates may say).
> 
> Drop (manga) is pretty good, mostly because it directly references Crows and Worst, with characters talking about what's going on in that series (as manga, not set in the same universe) and about who they're most like and stuff. CxW is part of their inspiration for being characters exactly like those in CxW.
> 
> ...




Again, like I said, the chronology in the first post is accurate.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

​


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

*Special Notes*

*Worst* is part of a whole series of manga and movies which lie in the same place as each other, but at different times.

For reference, here they are in chronological order:

*Crows Zero* (Movie) -> *Crows Zero II* (Movie) -> *Crows *(Manga) -> *Worst* (Manga)

The 2 mangas can be read separately though, as well as the movies.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

For reference, here they are in chronological order:

*Crows Zero* (Movie) -> *Crows Zero II* (Movie) -> *Crows *(Manga) -> *Worst* (Manga)


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

​


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

​


----------



## Ceria (Jul 12, 2010)

Fucking A good sir, fucking A! :rofl


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah, forgot about Drop because this thread moves so slow.
I'm still wanting a transition piece more thoroughly between C and W.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 12, 2010)

damn it no, we need the author to stop all the nonsense and focus on worst


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

Why so serious Agmaster?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jul 14, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Ah, forgot about Drop because this thread moves so slow.
> I'm still wanting a transition piece more thoroughly between C and W.



Crows Gaiden. Will likely be scanned by PAD after they're done with the original series.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 14, 2010)

That reminds me, I need to catch up on Crows.

I tried using irc just now but I have no idea how to download from it. No worries, I can just download them from the links in the first post.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 14, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Why so serious Agmaster?


Love and peace.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jul 15, 2010)

If there's anyone here who can use Share (Japanese p2p), the raw for 98 is up on that. I need it. It's for your own benefit to help me out!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 16, 2010)

This is an anime forum. Pretty sure only 1% of the population actually _are_ Japanese


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jul 16, 2010)

Doesn't matter, there are english versions of the program (which I still can't get to work).

Anyway, I asked for help on several places and one of them had someone who helped me out, and I am now in possession of the raw of 98.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 16, 2010)

You don't need to be Japanese to use Share I had it installed on my old laptop and got raws from it all the time. I don't really remember how to use it though... So, I probably wont be of much help. By the time I figure it out again the chapter will probably be publicly available.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesome Loktar.

And lol a 2005 member randomly appears !


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 16, 2010)

I've posted in here before, around the first pages somewhere when D-M and Minna-Scan were doing a joint on it. Been reading the series since their very first release, love it. I always be lurking this thread and shit.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesomeee.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 17, 2010)

My day has just become epic!


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jul 19, 2010)

One reply? That's not what I'm doing this for, people! Stroke my e-penis more, damn you!


----------



## Cirno (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## perman07 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tbh, I consider TFOA to be an unnecessary distraction in this manga, the Suzuran business is way more interesting. The TFOA parts of Crows was cooler.


----------



## Cirno (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, I personally find TFOA more interesting than Suzuran. Maybe because Hana isn't as good main character as Harumichi was in Crows. The whole Amachi business has been little boring imo. I just hope Hana vs Guriko will almost as epic as Rinda vs Harumichi, maybe then I will like Hana more.

I don't really know why I think that TFOA is always awesome, no matter who is the head. Probably previous gen's have something to do with it.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 19, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Tbh, I consider TFOA to be an unnecessary distraction in this manga, the Suzuran business is way more interesting. The TFOA parts of Crows was cooler.


*reports post*


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jul 19, 2010)

If by TFOA parts of Crows you mean Bouya demolishing the 3rd Gen early on... then you are completely wrong, because early Crows isn't exactly all that. 

I'm perfectly happing with these early volumes of Year 3 being focused on the Armament, because unlike Crows where everything was always completely about Bouya, Worst places a lot more focus on the equally awesome side characters and other factions, particularly Housen and the Armament.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 19, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> If by TFOA parts of Crows you mean Bouya demolishing the 3rd Gen early on... then you are completely wrong, because early Crows isn't exactly all that.


No, I meant more the conflicts where the mass recruitment guy wound up getting betrayed and that cool sunglasses guy became the leader.


> I'm perfectly happing with these early volumes of Year 3 being focused on the Armament, because unlike Crows where everything was always completely about Bouya, Worst places a lot more focus on the equally awesome side characters and other factions, particularly Housen and the Armament.


Housen is cool, it's just the Armament and biker gangs in general I don't care that much about. I have a hard time remembering who is who for some reason, but I don't have that big a problem with the school kids for some other reason.

I think I associate them more with classes and factions. The front of armament thing is so much about this generation, that generation and I often get confused as to whether I've seen someone before, like whether I had seen those guys who first got beat up by the Zakuri brothers.

This is actually one of the major problem with both Crows and Worst for me, there are a bunch of normal people with somewhat normal clothes, and the amount of scars present really makes it hard to use those to distinguish people any more. And they all have normal Japanese names that can be hard to remember. It's like I wish there was an epilogue or prologue for each chapter to help me remind me whether someone has been featured before.

There's a reason many mangas reduce the number of people who are apart of it, to make it easier to people to keep up. Worst and Crows shoot for some realism, so having a large person gallery in a manga that is in large parts about gangs fighting each other is kind of unavoidable, but it can still be tricky.


----------



## Yak (Jul 19, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Tbh, I consider TFOA to be an unnecessary distraction in this manga, the Suzuran business is way more interesting. The TFOA parts of Crows was cooler.




ORAAAAA!

Did you just badmouth about The Front of Armament, kiddo! That attitude's gonna cost ya, bastard! [/gang talk]


----------



## HInch (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll add my name to the "I support the TFOA in Worst" bandwagon. I just think they're the more interesting storyline.

Although, continuity will be much better once Hana and co. end up directly involved with the TFOA storylines. Following all the different cast can be a chore at times.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 20, 2010)

This is just a prediction, but i think the moths are going to put a hurting on the TFOA, not a monumental ass kicking but i think they might recruit the hana-gumi or visa versa. I think there's also the possibility that Takumi will get F'd up and hana will go apeshit.


----------



## HInch (Jul 20, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> This is just a prediction, but i think the moths are going to put a hurting on the TFOA, not a monumental ass kicking but i think they might recruit the hana-gumi or visa versa. I think there's also the possibility that Takumi will get F'd up and hana will go apeshit.



I definitely agree with the thoughts on Takumi. He seems to be the obvious bridge used to get Hana involved with TFOA, whether it be as enemies, allies or a member. 

Whilst Takumi has been built up as a bit of a monster, this is probably a good thing, as we'll have one hell of a strong character Hana will be wanting to get revenge on.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 21, 2010)

perman07 said:


> It's like I wish there was an epilogue or prologue for each chapter to help me remind me whether someone has been featured before.


There is, every volume.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 21, 2010)

Also there is no freedom of speech in my thread.

Anyone that shit talks TFOA from now on gets negged.


----------



## HInch (Jul 22, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Also there is no freedom of speech in my thread.
> 
> Anyone that shit talks TFOA from now on gets negged.



I support this idea.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 22, 2010)

And now we are two.


----------



## Honzou (Jul 22, 2010)

Worst is one of my favorite mangas. I wish I saw this thread when I began reading this a while ago. 
TFOA are beasts, how can anyone not like them.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 22, 2010)

Obviously straight arrow ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who don't like baddasses.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 22, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Also there is no freedom of speech in my thread.
> 
> Anyone that shit talks TFOA from now on gets negged.



Hell yeah!!!

I sure hope Shougo beats that "bishi" (if anyone in Worst is bishi, it's this guy) ass...

Btw: This is how manga should be done...we all know Hana is "the chosen one" lol but it's not done in a way that makes you wanna puke, in fact, I think Hana is badass, and that's rare for me, as I have a tendency to not root for the main protagonist. 

Any of you guys curious who did win the fight between Amachi and Shougo?


----------



## Yak (Jul 22, 2010)

^ It is not just that, imo. Even the minor characters feel like they are part of the whole manga and have some importance or you at least are thrilled to see if they get some action and panel time again (man, I wanna see more of Renji, really, guy has a killer stare but he's so underrated).

Worst is awesome but the wait is a killer.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 22, 2010)

There is no way that the TFoA is going to get a beat from the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Moths 
Hana will help Takumi only for the lulz, like Bouya did with Bulldog


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 22, 2010)

Hana can help Takumi and co later. This is TFOA's fight.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 22, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Also there is no freedom of speech in my thread.
> 
> Anyone that shit talks TFOA from now on gets negged.



Legendary mandate is accepted. 

Raizu: a definite tough fight, amachi v shougo, it's kind of hard to say at this point since i haven't really seen shougo go balls out. 

Shougo and Takumi will fuck up that moth's modeling career, by takin him back to school. 

Just out of curiosity, does anyone else here like *the breaker?*

finally


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome manga. Recently started and I'm on the 81 chapter. Soo many characters to remember though.  The hairstyle change did surprise me. Hana is hilarious, utterly weird and somehow strong due to his crazy past.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2010)

Honestly, I quite like baddass bishi characters.

The ones that are truly baddass though like Ryuuken from Bleach or JGL from Inception.

This guy from MOTH seriously looks baddass despite the fact that he is bishi which just escalates his baddassness even more.


----------



## HInch (Jul 23, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone else here like *the breaker?*
> 
> finally



Yes.

Back on track: Agreed on the MOTH guy. There'll be an epic fight coming from that guy. I'm hoping it (and he) really does live up to the hype.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 23, 2010)

Of course the bishi guy is badass;p Tjat's what makes it even better when Shougo ktfo this guy At leastI hope so;p Oh, and I hope Mistumasa pwns's some ass soon...


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 23, 2010)

Yo, was that that vicious bishie from Crows Zero 2 vanguarding EMOD?   I just got my first cross-series reference!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2010)

EMOD is pretty recent. I don't recall any reference to it in Crows Zero 2?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 23, 2010)

Ryo Urushibara, the Tousen head's strong arm who was a pretty boy.  Beat up Makise in their first encounter.  I get the feeling me knowing dude's name now just killed the reference.


----------



## Jade (Jul 23, 2010)

Just recently decided to give Worst! a shot, I'm not disappointed. I like that there are so many character's, it just appeal's to me. I'm taking a break though. Just seen that Takumi finally joined T.F.O.A.

And Guriko's beatdown's always please me.


----------



## HInch (Jul 24, 2010)

Finally finished what is released of Crows, as well as Worst Gaiden. Looking at watching the Crows' movies today.

This series in its entirety has become my favourite manga out there.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome, you have my TFOA emblem in ur sig :ho


----------



## Sasori (Jul 24, 2010)

By the way I editted the generation title out of it. That specific skull is for the 5th or 6th (?) generation. The current generation has a different skull.


----------



## HInch (Jul 25, 2010)

It looks fantastic. Hadn't realised you had made it. Am I okay to keep using it?

Crows Zero II I found to be the better of the two films, although the huge amount of Rindaman build up started to get a little too much. It set up Crows beautifully though.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Nah I didn't make the image. I rendered it from an actual manga page which had it. Then I editted out the generation title so I could use it for any instance of TFOA lol


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

And yea sure lol just use it. I stole the original from someone else anyway


----------



## Ibox (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww shit where am I gonna read my Worst now that One manga's gonna shut down? (and other non-big-3 series...)


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Links are in the first post. Including Delinquent-Manga's website.

We get chapters personally hand delivered by none other than Loktar himself anyway 

And looooooooooooool epic set


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 25, 2010)

There are some nearly unkown but quite good manga sites. Here's one. Chapter 67

I found like 4 yesterday.  Had to go like page 30+ in Google.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't read manga online anyway.

I'M A HOARDER. I HOARD THEM.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 25, 2010)

I know, it was directed at Ibox.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Bump.

So after about one year after dropping it, I think it's time to start re-reading this one from the beginning. 

Left at around volume 21/22 IIRC. The only thing that bothered me a little was the shitload of badass characters with their japanese names, which were a bit hard to remember.


----------



## HInch (Aug 12, 2010)

You need to know only one name: _Guriko_.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 17, 2010)

Bump for justice, manliness, and the hoodlum way.


----------



## Honzou (Aug 17, 2010)

I love Crows, almost as much as I love Worst.

Having read Worst first though I didn't get the refs. they made to Crows at times. Guriko and Bouya are favorite characters.


----------



## Mahdi (Aug 17, 2010)

I like Crows better than Worst though..it has more of a character driven feel to it.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 17, 2010)

Because Crows is the story of bouya and worst is the story of suzuran.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 18, 2010)

Volume 25 chapter 99: Chapter 45


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay 

More manliness


----------



## HInch (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweet, cheers man.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 18, 2010)

Just as I caught up with 98. Great timing and thanks a lot.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh and just a question: are any of the characters from the 2 movies mentioned in the crows manga?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't know about the Crows manga, but Rindaman is mentioned in Worst.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 18, 2010)

Rindaman is a main character in crows. Sorta.

So is bando


Also freshman Zetton is epic


----------



## The Imp (Aug 18, 2010)

Lazlow said:


> Oh and just a question: are any of the characters from the 2 movies mentioned in the crows manga?



The whole back story of the Suzuran/Housen war in the second movie is in Crows with the dead guy's brother (he was on the roof at the end of the movie) becoming a major antagonist.


----------



## HInch (Sep 3, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Also freshman Zetton is epic



Until the demon cometh...


----------



## Ceria (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm confused, is no one subbing the manga anymore? cause it's been ages since a chapter release.


----------



## Cirno (Sep 16, 2010)

^


----------



## Sasori (Sep 16, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Because Crows is the story of bouya and worst is the story of suzuran.


What's Suzuran? 

Worst is the story of TFOA.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 16, 2010)

Lkonog said:


> ^



that blows seriously, a whole month left


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 16, 2010)

Sasori said:


> What's Suzuran?
> 
> Worst is the story of TFOA.



I see what you did there


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 18, 2010)

*Volume 23 HQ release: here*


----------



## Meztryn (Sep 20, 2010)

Sasori said:


> What's Suzuran?
> 
> Worst is the story of TFOA.



Nuff' said.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 20, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> *Volume 23 HQ release: Chapter 64*



file temporarily unavailable  

Worst is the story of everyone in the city, the "worst of society" 

but TFOA's not a bad guess, i'd settle for people getting the shit kicked out of them.


----------



## Meztryn (Sep 20, 2010)

No shit              .


----------



## Mahdi (Sep 23, 2010)

The TFOA is much cooler in Worst than Crows though...


Also, why are people from out of town such beasts? (Guriko, Hana) lol


----------



## Ceria (Sep 23, 2010)

Rindaman's a pretty good beast also, and it looks like the leader of the moths might be one too.


----------



## Mahdi (Sep 24, 2010)

EMODs leader is the first bishie so he must be strong


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 2, 2010)

*QP volume 4: This one*


----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 2, 2010)

What is QP?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 2, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> This might actually need another topic, but since this is where the entire Takahashi Hiroshi fanclub congregates:
> _*QP volume 1 chapter 1: ch.4*_
> 
> QP is the series Takahashi did after he finished Crows but before he started Worst. It's 8 volumes + 1 gaiden. It's been on my to do list ever since I found out about its existence (like 2+ years ago) and now I finally decided to just start it. Hopefully I'll be done in 2 to 3 months, but I'm not making any guarantees.
> ...



This is QP. Read it.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 13, 2010)

Guess what bitches,

*Worst volume 25 chapter 100: ch.8*


----------



## Sasori (Oct 13, 2010)

Omg I have some huge backlog of volumes to read.

So fucking busy lately, I am ashamed.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 13, 2010)

There's always time...   



for more Worst.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2010)

Reading it now AND OMG THAT FUCKING KICK FROM THE EMOD LEADER HOLY SHIT

Maekawa is a name I will remember


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFS TAKUMI STEPS INTO THE EMOD HANGOUT LIKE SUP


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2010)

One word.

GURIKO


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2010)

K just caught up lol

ITS      ON


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 15, 2010)

Well it's about fuckin' time.

I wasn't sure what to put at the end of 100. I had half a mind to put "FIGHT!" or "MORTAL KOMBAT" there instead. In Japanese it just says "clash."


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2010)

You should have put:

ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG


----------



## Ceria (Oct 16, 2010)

Sasori said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFS TAKUMI STEPS INTO THE EMOD HANGOUT LIKE SUP



what chapter is that from? i saw the volume upload for 24 and then chapter 100, but it seems like im missing something... 

Is it in chapter 99, i just noticed that link?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2010)

err only like 2 or 3 chapters back. Very recent.


----------



## nanni (Oct 16, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> Guess what bitches,
> 
> *Worst volume 25 chapter 100: Link removed*



"The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable."


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2010)

Sasori said:


> One word.
> 
> GURIKO



YEAH 

GURIKO 

i'm hoping that Guriko and Hana get involved in this fight even if it's not fighting for anything related to the front. 

THERE'S JUST TOO MANY BADASSES IN THAT TOWN FOR THAT BISHI TO THINK HE CAN JUST COME IN AND BEAT UP THE FRONT

/caps ended


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2010)

nanni said:


> "The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable."



it happens, just try again in a little while, it happened for me also but then worked later on


----------



## Sasori (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice sig dude.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 18, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Nice sig dude.



It's an oldie, i felt like wearing it again thanks to the epicness of these new chapters.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2010)

Tbh every chapter is epic.

That's why I love about Worst, there really isn't a chapter where u think:

"ohh ....well I guess it's just a build up chapter after all..."


----------



## HInch (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been away for so long and missed chapters like a fool. A damn fool!

I'll catch up when i get back from work.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2010)

It's worth the wait.


----------



## Yak (Oct 19, 2010)

Found out that listening to Black Rebel Motorcycle Club really got me going and enjoying reading Worst a lot more than when I listen to any other music. It's straight good old rock, perfect for stuff like Worst. YOUTUBE IT.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 19, 2010)

i really want hana and guriko to get involved in the fight with emod, but i don't see that'll happen unless takumi gets taken out, or someone fucks with guriko again.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 20, 2010)

They specifically chose a remote location, it would be ridiculous for them to show up.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2010)

But Ridiculous is Hana's middle name.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 20, 2010)

Going to get back into this again. One of my more favorite manga series.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 21, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> They specifically chose a remote location, it would be ridiculous for them to show up.



yeah i know that, i was hoping this would be the first major battle of the two factions, not the last or only. 

yeah i'm re-reading the manga again also, still in the beginning of amachi's reign of terror, he just took out sera.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 21, 2010)

Anybode else liked the interaction between Hana and Shougo? And as much as I like Hana and Guriko, I don't want them to get involved this time. For one, this is TFOA's fight, and ind if they would join the fun, it would be overkill;p

Can't wait for the next chapter xD


----------



## Sasori (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea, there is definitely a massive level of respect between them both.


----------



## HInch (Oct 22, 2010)

Yak said:


> Found out that listening to Black Rebel Motorcycle Club really got me going and enjoying reading Worst a lot more than when I listen to any other music. It's straight good old rock, perfect for stuff like Worst. YOUTUBE IT.



I read this, and thought "why not?"

Slapped them on via Grooveshark and got reading. Probably the best decision I've made not involving alcohol and strippers. I urge everyone to follow Yak's advice.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2010)

Personally I read Worst while listening to Classical music.


----------



## HInch (Oct 25, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Personally I read Worst while listening to Classical music.



A classic route. I think I'll use Classical for when I re-read Crows.

Here's some random pics I've found over the last few days whilst trawling the internet.  is fantastic if you can speak French/are bored as hell.





Credit to the aforementioned forum for these. I am going to try working on a few wallpapers for the lol I'm a douchey consumer whore iPhone.


----------



## Yak (Oct 25, 2010)

HInch said:


> A classic route. I think I'll use Classical for when I re-read Crows.
> 
> Here's some random pics I've found over the last few days whilst trawling the internet.  is fantastic if you can speak French/are bored as hell.
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff there. Those figurines rock. And that pic of Tesshou just reminded me again what a fucking badass mofo he was. Man, I miss him in the story. 

Also, thanks for following my advice and trying the B.R.M.C. stuff out. It does wonders for me


----------



## HInch (Oct 25, 2010)

There's some pretty badass figurines, such as...







I don't usually even give figures a second glance, but some of these look damn good.


----------



## Yak (Oct 25, 2010)

HInch said:


> There's some pretty badass figurines, such as...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one of Shougou in the tank top is extremely well-made, imo. They even put a lot of detail work into the human physique, making veins visible and all and the tattoos on his arms are incredible. Really nice work; in fact most of those are built very close to the manga designs which makes them really enjoyable and worth their money. I especially love the one of the EMOD-leader, that one's awesome.

Also, the rest of the merch that forum shows is great; I'd love to have a good deal of clothes they offer there.

Hmm... kind of reminds me, ages ago I had the plan to get a TFOA print on my leather jacket, guess I'll focus on saving money for that again.


----------



## HInch (Oct 25, 2010)

The CrowsxWorst forums mention customizing gear with a TFOA slant. I think that's where I saw it...


----------



## Ceria (Oct 25, 2010)

HInch said:


> There's some pretty badass figurines, such as...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that tesshou one looks odd, but the others are epic


----------



## Sasori (Oct 25, 2010)

I wana get like a sewn TFOA badge on the shoulder of my leather jacket but I duno where to get them.

Well what I really mean is that I can't find any I like. I am very fussy.


----------



## HInch (Oct 25, 2010)

I've not really looked into the merchandise side, really. I've seen the mentioned on Worst France and CrowsxWorst though. I might have a look around.

If I can find a bullshit belt though, I'd be all over that.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 25, 2010)

lol they found one in the crowsxworst forum.

I think it's sold out by now though it was such a long time ago.


----------



## HInch (Oct 26, 2010)

Sasori said:


> lol they found one in the crowsxworst forum.
> 
> I think it's sold out by now though it was such a long time ago.



Ha, ah damn. 

The search continues!

And in celebration, I will start re-reading Worst today.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 26, 2010)

Where do you see Tesshou (unless you mean the one standing across Guriko, those both look awful)? Also, that's not Shougo, that's Kousei (Shougo's scar doesn't touch his eye, Kousei's runs through it)


----------



## Ceria (Oct 26, 2010)

that guriko one looks really odd, and the tesshou one has a weird facial expression, plus no tfoa jacket.


----------



## HInch (Oct 26, 2010)

Apparently they're part of some conflict series in which famous fights are depicted. I don't believe the company has modelled figures off of the works before, and it kind of shows. I like the epicness of little person stand off though, so I wanted to post them.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 26, 2010)

So many huge facial scars in Worst and Crows.

But we hardly ever see knives in it. Or at least used effectively in a fight.

I know there are a few instances of knife fights, and a few backstories explaining the scars but still, it's disproportionate to how many people have them


----------



## Yak (Oct 27, 2010)

Sasori said:


> So many huge facial scars in Worst and Crows.
> 
> But we hardly ever see knives in it. Or at least used effectively in a fight.
> 
> I know there are a few instances of knife fights, and a few backstories explaining the scars but still, it's disproportionate to how many people have them



You can get those from steel pipes and tubes, too, if you are hit in the proper angle the rim of one can easily tear a cut through your face.

I know, since I have a really small one over my right eye 



(however, I got this one as a toddler when I fell from my tricycle and the edge of the unprotected handle bar went straight over my eye, which, in essence should have done nothing but doing some bruise  )


----------



## Sasori (Oct 27, 2010)

Yak you should have ommited the last part out so we assume you were a hardcore gang member :ho


----------



## Yak (Oct 27, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Yak you should have ommited the last part out so we assume you were a hardcore gang member :ho



Nah, I don't join gangs.

They can't handle me. :ho


----------



## Sasori (Oct 27, 2010)

Yak = Guriko, you heard it here first.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## HInch (Oct 27, 2010)

Darth gets reps for a solid contribution.

Yak = Demon King. CANON.

Page of the day/hour/week/month:


----------



## Ceria (Oct 27, 2010)

too much rep have been given...


----------



## Yak (Oct 28, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Yak = Guriko, you heard it here first.





HInch said:


> Darth gets reps for a solid contribution.
> 
> Yak = Demon King. CANON.
> 
> Page of the day/hour/week/month:



 I wish

Nah, if I were to join any gang, provided that A) they would really exist and B) would ask me to join, it would be the Armament. Nothing else. 

On a different note, I already wrote that I am going to save money again to get me a TFOA print on my jacket:



Question now is, what to go with? Just the letters ( T.F.O.A. ) or with skull? Or only skull? And then, which generation logo? 

Hm...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Oct 28, 2010)

Hana is awesome


----------



## Ceria (Oct 28, 2010)

kamehameha since when did hana know it...?


----------



## HInch (Oct 28, 2010)

Ceria said:


> kamehameha since when did hana know it...?



Since he looked like a grown up, non-midget Krillin.

Yak, for your jacket, copy Nanba Takeshi. It looks like it is hand written on. Stylish!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

ı just begin to read this one,thanx for links ^^


----------



## HInch (Oct 29, 2010)

Good to have another person on board. You won't be disappointed. 

I'd recommend you read Crows Gaiden & Crows, so that you complete the story from front to back. Although as a standalone, Worst is still a great read. You'll not get some of the references and back story though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2010)

Just went through volumes 10-22 yesterday. Hana is fucking king


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2010)

I love the CROWS ZERO mentions 

WORST movie get


----------



## HInch (Oct 29, 2010)

That's what I like about the series. The history of the Suzuran, Housen and the Armament being interlinked and running as an awesome timeline from one manga/movie to another. 

Oh and it's hard to find a poor (in terms of design/depth) character. I still find myself cheering Amachi on, even though I probably shouldn't. Off the top of my head, as I've re-read back up to chapter 64, there's really no character I dislike purely from a writing/manga standpoint, only via story. Which is the point with some of them.

Same with Crows, although that's been a few months so I'll re-read soon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2010)

Currently on chapter 95. EMOD


----------



## HInch (Oct 29, 2010)

Damn good chapter progress.

EMOD arc is developing into epic.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2010)

Epic war is going to be epic


----------



## Yak (Oct 29, 2010)

HInch, I know it is not the same buckle you have in your sig and I couldn't find that one either but maybe one that looks similar?






It's from a German buckle online shop, I buy my belt buckles there.


----------



## HInch (Oct 29, 2010)

That's pretty cool. What's the link?


----------



## Yak (Oct 29, 2010)

HInch said:


> That's pretty cool. What's the link?



Scantily Clad

They also sell belts and other clothing.


----------



## HInch (Oct 29, 2010)

Niiice. Cheers man.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 29, 2010)

*QP volume 5: *


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2010)

Repped up the ass for epic success.


----------



## Mahdi (Oct 29, 2010)

So is it really true that Worst is written from a more TFOA standpoint whereas Crows focus on Suzuran?


----------



## HInch (Oct 30, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> So is it really true that Worst is written from a more TFOA standpoint whereas Crows focus on Suzuran?



Well, "Crows" itself is the nickname of the school. Worst seems to be the story of Hana combined with the story of the TFOA. Certainly not Suzuran-centric, more the story of the city if anything.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 30, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> So is it really true that Worst is written from a more TFOA standpoint whereas Crows focus on Suzuran?



No. What is true is that Crows focused solely and squarely on Bouya, whereas more time is spent on the other factions in Worst. There has been a shift in balance, to be sure, but it's not really from one side to the next, it's more from Suzuran to the Armament and Housen, and in Suzuran itself from the main character to others around him (like Tsutomu).


----------



## Yak (Oct 30, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> No. What is true is that Crows focused solely and squarely on Bouya, whereas more time is spent on the other factions in Worst. There has been a shift in balance, to be sure, but it's not really from one side to the next, it's more from Suzuran to the Armament and Housen, and in Suzuran itself from the main character to others around him (like Tsutomu).



Which is why I enjoy Worst a lot more and still have trouble getting into Crows.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm the same.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> So is it really true that Worst is written from a more TFOA standpoint whereas Crows focus on Suzuran?


You are correct. 

The central, main, and most important theme in Worst is the The Front Of Armament.

Don't let anyone else tell you otherwise


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2010)

Epic avy Nihilius. And I also giggled with glee when they reference Crows Zero lol


----------



## Ceria (Oct 30, 2010)

Sasori said:


> You are correct.
> 
> The central, main, and most important theme in Worst is the The Front Of Armament.
> 
> Don't let anyone else tell you otherwise



 i wanna see the moths prove their worth, but ultimately lose


----------



## Sasori (Oct 31, 2010)

I want them to ally with EMOD. Then the story continues about how TFOA take over the whole of Japan.


----------



## HInch (Oct 31, 2010)

Rindaman is 8th generation leader imo. 

You read it here first.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 31, 2010)

So I found the Crows Zero/Crows Zero II photobooks


----------



## Sasori (Oct 31, 2010)

HInch said:


> Rindaman is 8th generation leader imo.
> 
> You read it here first.


Rindaman is Amachi's dad, you heard it here first 



Darth Nihilus said:


> So I found the Crows Zero/Crows Zero II photobooks


Links ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 31, 2010)

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## LoktarOgar (Nov 2, 2010)

The Drop movie was terrible...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2010)

It was decent enough. But still no Crows Zero.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 2, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> The Drop movie was terrible...


What do you expect? There was no TFOA.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Yak (Nov 3, 2010)

No matter what, if they grow out their beards and chest hair, these Japanese pretty boys NEVER look manly at all, even at the border to adulthood. No bashing or racism implied but seriously, I'm so glad that the worst manga drawing style makes them all look a lot older. Otherwise it would be really impossible to take any of that tough acting seriously, even if they can back it up with actual power. Looks-wise however, fuck no


----------



## HInch (Nov 3, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Rindaman is Amachi's dad, you heard it here first



FUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Sasori (Nov 3, 2010)

Yak said:


> No matter what, if they grow out their beards and chest hair, these Japanese pretty boys NEVER look manly at all, even at the border to adulthood. No bashing or racism implied but seriously, I'm so glad that the worst manga drawing style makes them all look a lot older. Otherwise it would be really impossible to take any of that tough acting seriously, even if they can back it up with actual power. Looks-wise however, fuck no


Eh? They look pretty manly to me o_O


----------



## Yak (Nov 4, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Eh? They look pretty manly to me o_O



I was talking about the life action movies, not the manga style.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 4, 2010)

That's what I mean.

I saw the quote, looked at the picture above, and I could not compute.


----------



## Yak (Nov 4, 2010)

Sasori said:


> That's what I mean.
> 
> I saw the quote, looked at the picture above, and I could not compute.



Comes down to tastes, perhaps. Or to personal definitions. Whatever. Not saying they are bad actors or anything.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 4, 2010)

Probably more a case of different cultures.

In Asian cultures, that is considered a very rugged manly look.

But in a Western culture, that look is rather tame I'm guessing.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 4, 2010)

hey sasori, i like how you're returning from the dead, and might fight alongside chiyo, that's touching 

i wish there was a worst anime, it would kick the shit out of everything else that's out right now...


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG OMG ı didnt think ı will like it very much but when ı read first volume last night ı felt this will be one of my fav. ones 
thank u so much


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 5, 2010)

WORST anime

More like WORST movie


----------



## Ceria (Nov 5, 2010)

sorry, but no movies, no live action bullshit, anime or not at all.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2010)

DROP avy ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 5, 2010)

One of my favorite sets


----------



## LoktarOgar (Nov 5, 2010)

*QP volume 6: Modkill of Gabies*


----------



## Yak (Nov 6, 2010)

Gods, the wait for a new chapter is killing meeee

I want the Moths and the Skulls to kick it off!


----------



## Sasori (Nov 6, 2010)

Merger will be called the Skull Moths.
*
TFMAOD*

The Front Moth Armament Of Death


----------



## Sasori (Nov 6, 2010)

OMG JUST SAW SOMEONE WITH A GENUINE TFOA JACKET AND HE LOOKED AWESOME NOT LIKE U WEEABOOS IN CUSTOM MADE BULLSHIT


----------



## Epik High (Nov 6, 2010)

All hail Guriko, it's been a while since I've last read a translated chapter of Worst.

I'm in need for some more Suzuran action.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 6, 2010)

Sasori said:


> OMG JUST SAW SOMEONE WITH A GENUINE TFOA JACKET AND HE LOOKED AWESOME NOT LIKE U WEEABOOS IN CUSTOM MADE BULLSHIT



You're such a front nerd


----------



## Yak (Nov 7, 2010)

I just finally wanna see Takumi and Shougou fight seriously against worthy opponents. We haven't seen much from either of them.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 7, 2010)

Seriously, where can I get a genuine TFOA jacket from?

No where in the CxW forums does it discuss _real_ clothing merchandise, only customs.

The TFOA website looks promising but it's in Japanese, and they probably wouldn't do international shipping.


----------



## Yak (Nov 7, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Seriously, where can I get a genuine TFOA jacket from?
> 
> No where in the CxW forums does it discuss _real_ clothing merchandise, only customs.
> 
> The TFOA website looks promising but it's in Japanese, and they probably wouldn't do international shipping.



Seriously, why are you so diehard on this 'genuine' TFOA jacket? In the end that's all just merchandise and that's gonna cost ya. Go to a second hand shop, pick a nice worn chopper jacket (new ones look like crap anyway, so will the genuine TFOA one) buy it and then have some label or advertisement printing company print the logo or the letters or whatever on the back or wherever you want. 

First off, this gives you the chance to decide how you wanna have your design, something you can't have with a manufactured merch jacket, plus, in terms of costs you should be around equal with when you have to import shit from the Japs plus paying duties and whatnot.

Custom-made is better.


Unless that's exactly what you meant now and I just completely misunderstood it. Don't know what they offer onthe CrowsXWorst forums.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 7, 2010)

No i want it geniune.

Custom made is only if you can't get it official. As in, second best option.

I want the official merchandise.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 8, 2010)

TFOA addiction, the jackets are pretty awesome. I wouldn't mind having one either.


----------



## Dango (Nov 8, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Seriously, where can I get a genuine TFOA jacket from?
> 
> No where in the CxW forums does it discuss _real_ clothing merchandise, only customs.
> 
> The TFOA website looks promising but it's in Japanese, and they probably wouldn't do international shipping.


 **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 8, 2010)

Gimme a black tee with Hana's face on the back and I'm all set


----------



## Sasori (Nov 8, 2010)

Tatsuya said:


> TFOA addiction, the jackets are pretty awesome. I wouldn't mind having one either.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF thought u were vanh for a second.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 8, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Gimme a black tee with Hana's face on the back and I'm all set



I'd rather have it on the front that way i can see it.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 9, 2010)

Sasori said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF thought u were vanh for a second.



Who's vanh?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2010)

The Oracle of Manga.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 9, 2010)

I secretively am.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Nov 9, 2010)

None of y'all expected this though.

_*Worst volume 26 chapter 101: Link removed*_

Or actually, you probably did. Temporarily unavailable? -> refresh/try again later.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2010)

Epic success.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm gonna read this later lol


----------



## Ceria (Nov 10, 2010)

READ IT NOW DAMN IT!


----------



## Sasori (Nov 10, 2010)

Omg that double spread where he's holding the bottle vs the rest of EMOD.

Epic fucking scene.

Need to sig that but too lazy.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 11, 2010)

Aaaah, I bought volume 25 today, so I'm caught up mostly with Worst. Damn but I've missed the epicness of this manga. That scene where the two brothers stumble upon Guriko, and his first reaction to them is to poke the guys out right away? I giggled like a girl, and ended up snorting Sprite out of my nose all over my work desk. I really hope the Shougo/Hana meeting is leading up to a brawl between the two. 'Cause that would be fantastic.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 11, 2010)

i think just the fact that they're already laying the groundwork for a hana/shougo match is evident that the skulls are going to beat the moths.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 11, 2010)

Shougo/Hana is a completely awaited match, after T.F.O.A completely obliterates the MOTHS it's all about the regional generation bosses.

It's suspenseful, I really should buy this manga -- I just need to know where I can find a suitable store in regards to that; Google is the way to go.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry I don't pay for creativity/art/culture/expression etc.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd buy it as long as the translated copies don't alter the story.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Epik High (Nov 11, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Sorry I don't pay for creativity/art/culture/expression etc.



Whatever floats your boat


----------



## Ceria (Nov 12, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



I love it when Guri is in that mindset, and does that pose, it's all over for whoever witnesses him like that.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2010)

Guriko is absolutely awesome 

Seriously he freaked out those EMOD brothers so bad that they started getting delusional about his demon features 

Guriko v Rindaman GO!


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2010)

there's always the unstoppable tyrant that a person who wants to conquer suzuran must overcome


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2010)

Never a tyrant.

More like an unstoppable neutral barrier.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 14, 2010)

Guriko is the greatest, especially in his pissed mode.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2010)

granted that its always neutral, but it's a tyrant if you piss him off.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2010)

Then you clearly don't know what Tyrant means.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 15, 2010)

Today, I was in Shibuya and saw a guy rocking what looked like a genuine Front of Armament jacket. When I caught his eye I gave him a compliment on it in mime, made my day and reminded me of the sheer awesomness that is this manga.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2010)

You were in Shibuya?

Awesome. Wish you could have asked him where he got it from.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, I live in Tokyo for the time being. If my Japanese were not so shitty I would've asked.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2010)

If it was me I'd just rob him.

Quicker than asking.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 15, 2010)

Niabingi said:


> Today, I was in Shibuya and saw a guy rocking what looked like a genuine Front of Armament jacket. When I caught his eye I gave him a compliment on it in mime, made my day and reminded me of the sheer awesomness that is this manga.



Oh damn, that's pretty dope.


----------



## Yak (Nov 19, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> None of y'all expected this though.
> 
> _*Worst volume 26 chapter 101: Link removed*_
> 
> Or actually, you probably did. Temporarily unavailable? -> refresh/try again later.



My balls are fucking loaded.


----------



## Yak (Nov 19, 2010)

Awesome going right there but why cut it off at the Takumi fight? WHYYYYY?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 19, 2010)

SUSPENSE :ho


----------



## Honzou (Nov 19, 2010)

this chapta was the shit. Takumi doin his thing.


----------



## Yak (Nov 20, 2010)

Sasori said:


> SUSPENSE :ho



I've been waiting for this for years, fuck the suspense 


Also, calling first bets: Takumi loses just barely, Shougou wins just barely. Overall number wins for the Armement. 

:ho


----------



## Epik High (Nov 20, 2010)

Takumi? Losing? - never even thought about that possibility


----------



## Yak (Nov 20, 2010)

Yasopp said:


> Takumi? Losing? - never even thought about that possibility



Sounds outrageous, I know, but with Worst you never know.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 21, 2010)

^ That's true, it's a manga filled with badassery and surprises.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2010)

WORST for MoTM


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2010)

Every month.


----------



## Yak (Nov 22, 2010)

I just played this during the passage of Tesshou's funeral. Moved me to tears.

ch.116


----------



## Epik High (Nov 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> WORST for MoTM



Erry month, any month.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Nov 23, 2010)

_*QP volume 7: if you really want*_

I swear, does anyone here even read QP? It's by the same guy, has the same art, is a similar series set in the same universe...


----------



## Yak (Nov 23, 2010)

I tried looking into it but somehow its not my thing.


----------



## HInch (Nov 23, 2010)

Can't say I've even tried QP.

Not sure why, just...Haven't.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 23, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> WORST for MoTM



FUUUUU yeah 

someone has to beat Negima everymonth.. that's canon 

QP is nice stuff


----------



## LoktarOgar (Dec 6, 2010)

*QP volume 8 Chapter 134*

This is the final volume of the main series. (still 1 gaiden volume left)


----------



## Epik High (Dec 6, 2010)

HInch said:


> Can't say I've even tried QP.
> 
> Not sure why, just...Haven't.



Same here.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Dec 7, 2010)

Well now's the time for all y'all to turn your lives around and get to reading it, since it's done.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Dec 9, 2010)

Fine, take this then. Bunch of assholes.

*Worst volume 26 chapter 102: And my evidence is right here.*


----------



## Sasori (Dec 9, 2010)

justasplanned.jpg


----------



## Sasori (Dec 9, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> *QP volume 8 And my evidence is right here.*
> 
> This is the final volume of the main series. (still 1 gaiden volume left)


I'm pretty interested in what's going to be in the gaiden, because the whole QP series reads like a giant gaiden, or at least mini-gaidens with it's flashbacks almost every chapter xD


----------



## HInch (Dec 9, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> Bunch of assholes.



Who love you very much.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 9, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> Fine, take this then. Bunch of assholes.
> 
> *Worst volume 26 chapter 102: Link removed*


----------



## Ceria (Dec 9, 2010)

Fuck yes, early birthday present 

*WAR HUH GOOD GOD WHAT IS IT GOOD FOR?

TFOA KICKIN ASS 

SING IT AGAIN*


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2010)

started Worst a few days ago, currently on chapter 29. Already watched and finished seeing Crows Zero, on Crows Zero II now.

Great shit.


----------



## Epik High (Dec 11, 2010)

LoktarOgar said:


> Fine, take this then. Bunch of assholes.
> 
> *Worst volume 26 chapter 102: 1*



Thank you, early present indeed!


----------



## Ceria (Dec 27, 2010)

It seems some new crows chapters have been subbed, though having watched both movies now, i can't help but wonder where Genji and serizawa are in the manga, are they prior to Bouya or after Bouya? i don't remember.


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2010)

Caught up to chapter 102 of Worst on MangaEden and then nothing. Now started reading Crows.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 28, 2010)

Ceria said:


> It seems some new crows chapters have been subbed, though having watched both movies now, i can't help but wonder where Genji and serizawa are in the manga, are they prior to Bouya or after Bouya? i don't remember.


Prior.

Hence why the films are called Crows *Zero*.

Check the first page of this thread for a timeline.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 28, 2010)

Fang said:


> Caught up to chapter 102 of Worst on MangaEden and then nothing. Now started reading Crows.


Check literally 1-2 posts above you.

102 is the latest chap. Good reading TWF


----------



## Fang (Dec 28, 2010)

How can Crows take place or be before Crows Zero time? Bandou was already graduated in Crows Zero where in Crows he's a Senior, and in the TFOA by CZ, and Serizawa is a Junior/Senior at that point in the story.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah it seems like Zero did take place before crows, but why was the movie even created with characters that didn't exist in the canon realm, Rindaman is the only one there who is legit, the rest are not. Was the character of Bouya not good enough so they made up Takiya Genji and Serizawa? 

What defnitely confirmed it was the fact that the most recent crows chapters introduce Zetton, as a freshman who is a leader from the beginning of worst.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2011)

Fang said:


> How can Crows take place or be before Crows Zero time? Bandou was already graduated in Crows Zero where in Crows he's a Senior, and in the TFOA by CZ, and Serizawa is a Junior/Senior at that point in the story.


Read his post again, then read my reply.

It says *Crows Zero* is prior to Crows.



Ceria said:


> Yeah it seems like Zero did take place before crows, but why was the movie even created with characters that didn't exist in the canon realm, Rindaman is the only one there who is legit, the rest are not. Was the character of Bouya not good enough so they made up Takiya Genji and Serizawa?


No it is the complete opposite, and a good thing.

Because unlike other shitty manga to film adaptation, they acknowledged that it was impossible to do honor to the manga characters in only a ~2hour film.

Imo, inventing new characters, and taking place before the original canon storylines was a brilliant move. Otherwise we would be debating right now how they killed Bouya's epicness in the film.

Rindaman was added for great justice, just because it would make sense (according to Crows canon, he would have been there in Crows Zero), and to satisfy the fans with a Crows character inclusion without destroying their character.



> What defnitely confirmed it was the fact that the most recent crows chapters introduce Zetton, as a freshman who is a leader from the beginning of worst.


Yes, Crows definitely leads to Worst. That has been made extremely clear in this entire thread, and in the world. 

It has never been under question. Worst is literally the sequel to Crows.

Not sure why you guys are even discussing this, or why you are confused. I'm guessing it's just a massive misunderstanding?

Hope it's cleared up now.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2011)

Also, to make things even more clear, in Worst, a freshman recently references both Serizawa and Genji.

Therefore in that sense Crows Zero lies firmly in canon to the rest of the Crows and Worst franchise.

I also think there is or was going to be a Crows Zero manga?


----------



## Ceria (Jan 2, 2011)

There was no misunderstanding about the relationship of worst and crows, but how crows zero fit into everything. I was thinking perhaps it was in between crows and worst, but since zetton was introduced i didn't think it was likely. Obviously zero means it must be before the crows we know, but since there wasn't a mention of takiya or serizawa i thought it might be wrong.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 3, 2011)

Sasori said:


> I also think there is or was going to be a Crows Zero manga?



There is. It is _atrocious_ in every way.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 3, 2011)

Ahh, I recall seeing some cover/sample pics of it. I liked the way the movie characters are drawn, but I will take your word for it that it's shit


----------



## Ceria (Jan 3, 2011)

Damn that sucks, Genji was pretty badass in the movie, shame it didn't translate into a manga that well.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 4, 2011)

New Crows chapters  

Turns to dust

I really like where this is going


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 5, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Ahh, I recall seeing some cover/sample pics of it. I liked the way the movie characters are drawn, but I will take your word for it that it's shit



I am almost certain you are confusing art Takahashi Hiroshi has done for the movie and the soundtrack (which does look great Noblesse Oblige ), with the actual Crows Zero manga art ( Noblesse Oblige ).


----------



## Ceria (Jan 5, 2011)

Takiya looks pretty gar on that cover, but serizawa's head looks off.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 13, 2011)

_*Worst volume 26 chapter 103: Ch.13*_


----------



## Epik High (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

Also, the time has finally come, the actual match between T.F.O.A. and EMOD is nearing its end, the final fight is going to be dope.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 14, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> I am almost certain you are confusing art Takahashi Hiroshi has done for the movie and the soundtrack (which does look great Noblesse Oblige ), with the actual Crows Zero manga art ( Noblesse Oblige ).


Ah right you are.

The art he did for the movie is seriously epic. I'm not sure why it doesn't translate to the manga, assuming it's the same artist?



LoktarOgar said:


> _*Worst volume 26 chapter 103: not Respira*_


----------



## Ceria (Jan 14, 2011)

BANCHOU'S NUMBER ONE!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 14, 2011)

The very best


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 14, 2011)

Sasori said:


> I'm not sure why it doesn't translate to the manga, assuming it's the same artist?



It's not. It's a different guy.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 14, 2011)

No wonder.

Wait, so someone else is the mangaka of the crows zero manga, or do you mean it's still by Hiroshi but just a different artist?

I can't imagine another person writing or even having the rights for a crows series, even if it is based off the film.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 14, 2011)

The guy doing it is Naito Kenichirou. What I think happened is that he's doing this as his debut series or something. I imagine it's easier to get in on an established franchise (in this case Crows/CZero) than it is to get something published that's completely new and of your own. This is probably a means for him to get experience and make a name for himself (although given what I've seen of the manga, it's having the opposite effect on me...) before he gets his own series done.

It's not the first time something like this has happened. Nagata Kouichi, an old assistent of Takahashi, is now doing Hey! Riki, which was a series originally created by Takahashi, but got cancelled when the magazine it ran in went under. Then there's "Harumichi", which is another series done by an old assistant, Suzuki Dai (who also does the art for Drop). And then finally there's "Crows Side Story Linda Linda", which is done by Hajime Yuu. I don't remember him being an assistant, but it's another example of other people taking the Crows franchise and creating offshoots of it. In short, I think the Crows Zero manga is just that.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 14, 2011)

Imo, this idea is detrimental, because by undertaking a Crows/Worst series project, he has to live up to the great Hiroshi. 

It's already an established series with a fanbase, so they will be far more critical than a fresh, new and original manga.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 14, 2011)

Perhaps, but I think there's less of a risk involved for publishers, since they see it as a manga of a successful movie based on a successful manga franchise. When publishing something entirely new, it's always a gamble of whether or not something will stick. 

More important than whether or not it lives up to the standards set by Takahashi, I think it's a good way of showing fans of the franchise things that don't come up in the main series (Worst and particularly Crows), like Rindaman's back story and what happens to Bouya after Crows. Of course, there will always be stinkers, like the Crows Zero manga, but thankfully we have two great movies we can watch instead. 

Also, since it's not an either/or scenario but rather a 'if you're interested, you can check it out as well', I don't really mind it at all. Crows Zero is bad? No skin off my nose, I can just read and watch half a dozen other Crows/Worst related things, like, well, Crows and Worst. Or the movies. Or other spinoffs.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmm I guess so.

I was just pointing out the other side of that point.

I was more being a devil's advocate, just for the sake of being different lol


----------



## HInch (Feb 1, 2011)

A new set was needed.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 6, 2011)

_*Worst volume 26 chapter 104: Point blank Cero Oscuras can blow a hole in Ichigo and still have power.*_


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> _*Worst volume 26 chapter 104: Or this?*_



Awesome, Loktar!

Holy shit, who was it again that said this, Sasori? Your prediction was right :ho


----------



## Fang (Feb 7, 2011)

This might've been mentioned way before but Abo's time-skipped design sucks.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 7, 2011)

That was unexpected, thanks as always Loktar 

what time skip?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 7, 2011)

Just the start of the new year (c89).


----------



## Fang (Feb 7, 2011)

Ceria said:


> That was unexpected, thanks as always Loktar
> 
> what time skip?



I liked Abo better like this:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 7, 2011)

I've said it once, and I'll say it again. WORST for Manga of the Month.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 7, 2011)

ABO's pretty bad ass regardless. 

yeah, Manga of the month!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Abo pre skip waaaay better


----------



## Epik High (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, Abo will remain as Abo regardless.

Anyways, I'm with Darth; Worst for MotM anytime.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 9, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I've said it once, and I'll say it again. WORST for Manga of the Month.


Fuck yea.

All ppl have to do is read one chapter and they will be hooked for life.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 9, 2011)

Yak said:


> Awesome, Loktar!
> 
> Holy shit, who was it again that said this, Sasori? Your prediction was right :ho


I think I predicted it like when we were first introduced to EMOD 

That was like half a year ago


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 9, 2011)

> This manga is amazing if not for anything else, but it's real life fashion, where Hiroshi consistently draws the characters that would fit quite at home on the streets of Japan



If you say so. Their clothes seems pretty flashy for me.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> If you say so. Their clothes seems pretty flashy for me.


I'd wear them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 9, 2011)

Luiz said:


> If you say so. Their clothes seems pretty flashy for me.


Yea, there is a sub-culture in Japan that dresses like that.

Also, the first post seems more and more accurate than ever :ho


----------



## Fang (Feb 9, 2011)

My top 10 favorite characters in Worst:


----------



## Sasori (Feb 9, 2011)

You chose my favourite panel of Shougo.

It's simply overpowering.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 9, 2011)

I love Guriko's classic moments of blackout rage


----------



## Ceria (Feb 9, 2011)

I just got some wicked chills thinking about the war that's coming, imagine if the plot shifted into an alliance with all those characters, tfoa emod, Housen, Suzuran even amachi joining together against that tokyo team.


----------



## Fang (Feb 9, 2011)

Mitsumasa needs to win some big fights.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I just got some wicked chills thinking about the war that's coming, imagine if the plot shifted into an alliance with all those characters, tfoa emod, Housen, Suzuran even amachi joining together against that tokyo team.


That would be ultimate. I'd rather Amachi join up with the Manji empre though, just so he can turn up a villain again.

But I somehow think he will return in a Shounen-esque "villain talked into being the good guy by the main character" thing. Even though Hana isn't the main character cos he isn't part of the TFOA 

It's already primed by the previous volume ending. It's up to Hiroshi whether he wants to go down that cliché route, though tbh, I'm pretty sure he can write this in without it being too cliché. This manga is just too awesome that it smashes clichés and makes them believable and enjoyable.



Fang said:


> Mitsumasa needs to win some big fights.


As the leader of Housen, and with a friendly rivlary with Hana, he is already hyped to be near the top tier.

He and Housen will surely be an asset in the coming war. A war that will change the face of Japan!

In b4 TFOA alliance vs US gangs


----------



## Ceria (Feb 12, 2011)

Went to a local blockbuster that's closing, and i've been filling the gaps in my movie collection. 

Today i got crows zero for 3 bucks, fucking mint condition. it was supposedly pre-viewed, but no one else seemed to grasp it's greatness.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 12, 2011)

It's because we are above other mortals.


----------



## Fang (Feb 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt7AIj-HCco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Feb 13, 2011)

I heard english words.

Negging.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh what a surprise another new thug team that our heroes have to defeat, repetitiveness is canon for this manga 

However this Manji group looks dreadful, TFOAxEMOD FTW


----------



## Yak (Feb 15, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Oh what a surprise another new thug team that our heroes have to defeat, repetitiveness is canon for this manga
> 
> However this Manji group looks dreadful, TFOAxEMOD FTW



It is a manga about school gangs and gang fights. What else do you think it is going to deal with? Aliens?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 15, 2011)

^ I know that but the fights look all the same and they haven't an awesome character like Harumichi Bouya, and there are other aspects than fighting in life, i'd like sometimes a peaceful arc with more funny/friendship moments with Guri Guri or Hana.

However i'm happy for the EMODxTFOA alliance but i guess that they will need even Suzuran and Housen helps in order to defeat the Manji.


----------



## Yak (Feb 15, 2011)

Bubi said:


> ^ I know that but the fights look all the same and they haven't an awesome character like Harumichi Bouya, and there are other aspects than fighting in life, i'd like sometimes a peaceful arc with more funny/friendship moments with Guri Guri or Hana.
> 
> However i'm happy for the EMODxTFOA alliance but i guess that they will need even Suzuran and Housen helps in order to defeat the Manji.



I'm sure that will come again. This is the first major arc that focuses on the TFOA and will give massive development to it.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 15, 2011)

Bouya's not that awesome. His actions are as repetitive as anything.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 15, 2011)

Bubi said:


> they haven't an awesome character like Harumichi Bouya


I fail to see how you have failed to see Murata Shougo.


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2011)

Bouya is just boring.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 15, 2011)

But seriously though, the amount of awesome characters in Worst is insane.

In each group there is at least 2 likeable/awesome characters, and there are literally tonnes of groups and factions.

In Crows, there's only a few notable ones, but the Worst series is so expansive that there's just so much awesome available.

Not to say Crows is shit though, to me they are the same series.

I'm too lazy to list characters that are awesome, but that list of characters TWF posted a page ago is already a good representative of such.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh btw TWF I just realised u started reading Worst/Crows.

I mean I knew you started ages ago from when you first started posting here but it's only just "registered" in my head now.

Cos I already know you read awesome, non-mainstream manga like JJBA, so I'm quite happy that you have added this series to your fanlist.


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2011)

I got into Worst because of Nihilus and seeing Drop, which has a manga from the same guy who does Crows and Worst but I can't find it. 

And Karate Shonen Minaru.


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 15, 2011)

I wanna know who won the awesome fight between Muneharu and Shougo  

Edit: Anyone think they knocked each other out?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 15, 2011)

Shougo obviously.

He has the drill that will pierce the heavens.


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2011)

Hammer > Drill.

GGG >>> TTGL.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 15, 2011)

No pretty boy has the balls to knock out a skull. I say Shougo has him on the ropes and then calls it when Takumi breaks the news.


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2011)

there are chapters out past 103? cause I'm still at the EMOD vs TFOA right now.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 16, 2011)

Fang said:


> there are chapters out past 103? cause I'm still at the EMOD vs TFOA right now.



There is the  104


----------



## Ceria (Feb 16, 2011)

Shougo's pretty lucky to have a guy like takumi as his second, Takumi's intellect is a weapon as strong as his fists.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 17, 2011)

*QP Gaiden complete: Link removed*


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2011)

Did you already post the last chapters?

I'm pretty sure I'm still waiting for the next chapter, but I guess if you've uploaded the complete series then it doesn't matter anymore lol


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2011)

Fang said:


> Hammer > Drill.
> 
> GGG >>> TTGL.


I don't even know what GGG is.



Ceria said:


> No pretty boy has the balls to knock out a skull.


Nah, there's a rule where if you are so utterly awesome, then being a bishie actually hypes your power even more.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2011)

You better fucking find out what GGG/GaoGaiGar is, TTGL practically ripped it off.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh lol that.

I couldn't be assed to watch it even though ppl say it's better than TTGL which I have no reason to not believe.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2011)

If your saying you don't believe it then you must not watch much of Mecha.

Because TTGL is honestly average at best.

Yuusha/Brave series completely shits on it.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 17, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> *QP volume 8 Link removed*
> 
> This is the final volume of the main series. (still 1 gaiden volume left)



Pay attention son.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh wait I definitely got that. Just hadn't read it yet lol.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2011)

Fang said:


> If your saying you don't believe it then you must not watch much of Mecha.
> 
> Because TTGL is honestly average at best.
> 
> Yuusha/Brave series completely shits on it.


I don't watch/read much of _anything_.

TTGL is like the only anime I've watched, let alone mecha anime.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2011)

But ur Azn.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2011)

You should know by now that only non-asians actually care about manga/anime.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 17, 2011)

Fang said:


> If your saying you don't believe it then you must not watch much of Mecha.
> 
> Because TTGL is honestly average at best.



I agree with this, i watched ttgl, i've tried it twice trying to grasp the hype but i just didn't get it. It's like one piece, the art is horrible, i've tried it a few times also, but still don't get it.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 17, 2011)

Sasori said:


> You should know by now that only non-asians actually care about manga/anime.


sooo true.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2011)

Wait wat. The art for TTGL is terrible?

...

Wait wat


----------



## Ceria (Feb 18, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Wait wat. The art for TTGL is terrible?
> 
> ...
> 
> Wait wat



No, i meant i don't understand the hype, wan piss was used as a comparison in that way.


----------



## HInch (Feb 19, 2011)

Yak said:


> It is a manga about school gangs and gang fights. What else do you think it is going to deal with? Aliens?



Zetton. Factual.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 19, 2011)

Ceria said:


> No, i meant i don't understand the hype, wan piss was used as a comparison in that way.


Ah right.

I've never read one chapter of 1 peace in my whole life but I can certainly understand the hype.

It may be that my experience is different seeing as I don't really watch anime. So for me TTGL was one of the best experiences of my life.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 9, 2011)

_*Crows: the Aftermath: Nice art on page 17.*_

This is one of the three Crows Gaiden volumes done by Takahashi Hiroshi himself. It says Crows in the title, but really, it's more closely related to Worst than Crows. It focuses on Tesshou's and Guriko's year, so it's set the year after Crows (main series) has ended. There are only one or two minor Crows spoilers in there, so you can read it without ruining your enjoyment of Crows. It's also an ideal entry point for those who want to read Worst without having to wait for the Crows scans to finish.


----------



## HInch (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't wait to read this. DOWNLOAD FASTER DAMN IT.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2011)

File temporarily unavailable.  This is shit.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2011)

Just try again in a bit. It sometimes does that.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 10, 2011)

You should read it. It's perfect for Tesshou fans.


----------



## HInch (Mar 10, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> You should read it. It's perfect for Tesshou fans.



So far so awesome, and I agree with the above. Still not completed it. (Reading a few pages here and there at work.)

EDIT: Damn, just damn. Anyone who's a Worst fan needs to read this. Crows fans too.

Tesshou and Guriko fans especially.


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2011)

How far is Worst currently scanned at (chapter/volume) wise?


----------



## Honzou (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, its doing the same for me.

I've just began reading QP on volume 5 so far. Hiroshi really does no wrong in any of his series, their always good. Thanks for uploading them Loktar.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> How far is Worst currently scanned at (chapter/volume) wise?



Last chapter scanned was v26c104.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2011)

Yea I'm defo up to date then.

I'm really looking forward to reading that gaiden u just linked us. Gonna have to wait till I get some free time.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 10, 2011)

Son, you _make_ time.


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2011)

does Bandou ever show up in Crows? I kind of dropped it due to getting a bit bored early on into it


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2011)

What chapter did u get to in Crows TWF?


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2011)

like          07


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2011)

Keep reading it picks up.

I find Crows to be more humourous than Worst (not to say that Worst isn't funny too).

So I read it more as a comedy than an "action" manga.


----------



## HInch (Mar 11, 2011)

Fang said:


> does Bandou ever show up in Crows? I kind of dropped it due to getting a bit bored early on into it



Yes.



Sasori said:


> Keep reading it picks up.
> 
> I find Crows to be more humourous than Worst (not to say that Worst isn't funny too).
> 
> So I read it more as a comedy than an "action" manga.



Do as this man says. Crows is definitely a great manga, and my favourite between the two usually revolves around whichI had read most recently. Like Sasori says, it does come across as a bit more of a comedy than Worst, but you have stopped waay too early in my opinion.



LoktarOgar said:


> Son, you _make_ time.



Do as this man says..

The Gaiden has inspired me to try and create a Tesshou set. I wish I had any artistic skill.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 11, 2011)

Fang said:


> like          07



He shows up at the end of 2...


----------



## Sasori (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy shit Takeda Kousei is one badass friend. 

Nice to see Tesshou in his "immature" state too. Really shows his growth when he finally leads the Skulls.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 11, 2011)

*Advance warning for page stretching.

The spoiler tags couldn't contain the sheer awesomeness of this spread:*


----------



## Sasori (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Mar 11, 2011)

Ah right I'll look out for those year dates on the end of the volumes then.

So Hiroshi wrote QP after Crows right, but was it before or after the Gaiden?

ie. If he wrote it after the gaiden, he basically wrote a mini-series, knowing full well that he had Worst planned.

That is insane imo. Most ppl complain that mangakas take so long to write stuff, but Hiroshi seems to be writing in regular fashion, and taking up other projects simulatenously.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 12, 2011)

QP was between Crows and Worst, yes. Somewhere between 2000 and 2002, so it's possible there's some overlap (although maybe just the volumes were released when Worst was already going, but the first chapter releases were before). The gaiden volume was released in 2004 though, which definitely overlaps with Worst.

But yeah, he is one helluva busy bee. Also doing Examurai Sengoku, character designs for Drop,


----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2011)

Examurai Sengoku. What is that?


----------



## Fang (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll give Crows another shot after I finish catching up in Bastard!! (which is like 20 volumes ahead of where I left off). But I saw Drop, the movie, which was great (despite the low quality subs/translations), isn't it based off a manga?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 12, 2011)

It's based off a manga drawn by an old assistant of Hiroshi (but written by someone else). Hiroshi still comes up with the character designs for that though, and it has a lot of direct references to Crows/Worst (which exists as a manga in the Drop universe).

The movie was godawful though...

Examurai Sengoku is... well...

"_Plot Summary: The Examurai Sengoku anime production depicts the members of the EXILE group as futuristic samurai that are transported back in time to Japan’s sengoku (warring states) period. The anime character renditions of the EXILE members were designed by manga creator Hiroshi Takahashi (Crows, Worst)._"

Despite Hiroshi's character designs, I suggest you stick to Sengoku Basara for your sengoku period anime needs.


----------



## Fang (Mar 12, 2011)

I liked the movie.

Hiro Mizushima is the shit.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2011)

How about Hiro Nakamura?


----------



## Fang (Mar 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LLpONhMvnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Mar 13, 2011)

If Worst ever gets MotM there should be one thread titled:

BEST ENTRANCES

The thread would have over 10,000 posts and Tazmo will have to lock our thread.

Also, we can do the same for:

BEST FIGHTS

Actually, we can do BEST _<anything>_ and there will be so much material to post it will explode the forums.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 13, 2011)

Worst _*volume 27 chapter 105: Fodder Ichigo can react too  *_


----------



## Ceria (Mar 13, 2011)

DUN DUN DUN..... 

I truly wasn't expecting this kind of development, i thought it would be the conclusion of the Moth Skull war, but not to say this isn't a good thing.

Thank you so much Lok, you are the shit!


----------



## HInch (Mar 14, 2011)

If we ever get manga of the month I will make a new Worst thread with an opening post bordering on the ridiculous, strong-arming people into submitting to the mangas awesomocity (now a word, invented to describe the Worst and Crows series) and it will become the most popular manga on floor 2.

EDIT: Also, awesome development (and wall art) in that last chapter.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 14, 2011)

Why bother with these side characters like the Hana-gumi


----------



## HInch (Mar 14, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Why bother with these side characters like the Hana-gumi



Baha. Still, the upcoming fight will be great. One of the biggest rematches in Worst,


----------



## Ceria (Mar 14, 2011)

I think worst is already manga of the month material, and so is the breaker. Both of them kick the shit out of most everything that's posted as a candidate.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 14, 2011)

Worst has been MotM material, EVERY MONTH.


----------



## Mahdi (Mar 14, 2011)

^and people prefer fairy tail for MoTM


----------



## Ceria (Mar 15, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Worst has been MotM material, EVERY MONTH.





Make them stare into your eyes and they will see the truth.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 15, 2011)

If we wanted to start a craze, we could shop TFOA skulls on ppls avys.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 15, 2011)

Even better yet, just go with straight WORST sets all about


----------



## HInch (Mar 16, 2011)

TFOA this friend up.


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2011)

TFOA you say.


----------



## HInch (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahaha. Beautiful.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2011)

Serizawa = Yagami Light

It's canon.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not too sure how excited I am about the idea of Hana fighting Guriko. It'll no doubt be a great fight, but I like having Guriko as this untouchable character one who does his own thing and nobody really wants to fight. I especially like how uninvolved he is with the whole Suzuran way of life.


----------



## Fang (Mar 19, 2011)

He isn't untouchable, unbeatable so far, but not not untouchable. Remember, Tesshou's last fight with him had him bruised and bleeding and he took three kicks from Guriko as well. Then again, I never liked Guriko to begin with.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 19, 2011)

When I say untouchable I guess I just mean that apart from Tesshou (who was just a crazy badass and did it for personal reasons) people don't want to get into a fight with Guriko. It probably would have been better for me to say he is avoided and liked that about him.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 20, 2011)

Fang said:


> Then again, I never liked Guriko to begin with.


Fangs gonna fang.


----------



## HInch (Mar 20, 2011)

Fang said:


> Then again, I never liked Guriko to begin with.



You're breaking my heart.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 23, 2011)

He is similar to Rindaman, or visa versa, but Guriko has a more in depth character relationship with his surroundings than the former. He's  as fuck, i can't wait to see a showdown between him and Hana


----------



## HInch (Mar 24, 2011)

Ceria said:


> He is similar to Rindaman, or visa versa, but Guriko has a more in depth character relationship with his surroundings than the former. He's  as fuck, i can't wait to see a showdown between him and Hana



I never got into Linda Man. My only interest in him was during confrontations with Bouya. Guriko I feel is a better overall character. Linda's dark and mysterious type bores me in any manga. 

You do get hilarious debates about who is stronger though. They never fail to entertain me.


----------



## Fang (Mar 24, 2011)

Was Lindaman half white

in the movie he looked like he was mixed race 

plus being tall as fuck


----------



## HInch (Mar 24, 2011)

Fang said:


> Was Lindaman half white
> 
> in the movie he looked like he was mixed race
> 
> plus being tall as fuck



Yeah, that confused me when I watch the movie. It might just have been the actor's look, rather than intentional. Nothing has been mentioned in Crows regarding it, so I just ignored how he looked in the film.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 24, 2011)

I've always thought he didn't look like a typical asian, perhaps he was an immigrant like chad from bleach.


----------



## Fang (Mar 24, 2011)

He looked like most half-white/half-Japanese kids I've seen in the real world

but who knows 

I did love how Genji was finally able to fight him man to man at the end of 2


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 1, 2011)

Finally re-read and caught up with Worst. Now it's a bitch waiting for the next chapter. 

I have to read Crows. How many volumes are scanned now?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Apr 1, 2011)

18, but who cares.


----------



## Fang (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2011)

what is this i dont even


----------



## Ceria (Apr 2, 2011)

someone's sad attempt at an april fools joke


----------



## HInch (Apr 3, 2011)

Cats. Tee hee.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 3, 2011)

But it's not even April yet, nor is it funny.


----------



## HInch (Apr 4, 2011)

Sasori said:


> But it's not even April yet, nor is it funny.



But...With...The fur...And...Paws...And April...


----------



## Ceria (Apr 8, 2011)

Finally found my fujishiro av, i thought it had been deleted


----------



## LoktarOgar (Apr 10, 2011)

_*Volume 27 chapter 106: barely a cut *_


----------



## David (Apr 10, 2011)

Sasori made this thread,

are there nudes?


----------



## Yak (Apr 11, 2011)

WAAAAAR GURIKO!!!
WAAAAAR HANA!!!!


----------



## HInch (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope Guriko wins.

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't care who wins. Because either way, this shit is going to be awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Judas (Apr 11, 2011)

I bet someone already said that "Worst is the best". It's an irresistable play on words in this situation.
























Anyway, Worst is the best.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Apr 11, 2011)

"Being the worst is awesome." Hana said it in chapter 3.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2011)

Best Chapter Ever.

(Since last week)


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Guriko's signs across the entrances 

And looks like Shougo won the fight 

Amachi is back too

And holy fuck is Guriko a motherfucking G coming out of that car like a VIP

I'm still surprised that not _everyone_ is there to see the fight though, even if it's in Suzuran territory. It's a day off for them so I was expecting everyone from all different factions to be watching.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKING A! that was an excellent build up. it sucks waiting a month though  

I hope Fujishiro and the other front guys go.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't count on it. Other than Kousei taking Tesshou to Suzuran in Aftermath, I don't think anyone who's not from Suzuran has ever actually visited Suzuran for any reason whatsoever. Unless I'm forgetting something.

Hell, Sera and Renji are thick as thieves, and Renji is like the top logistics guy in the Hana-gumi, and even Sera says there's absolutely no way he's going to be anywhere near that fight. That's the difference between this fight and the cross-faction/school fights that take place at a neutral location (the Gokoku Shrine, most of the time).


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2011)

It does say alot about the authority of Suzuran though.

The greatest fight of their lives is going down and they are completely accepting that they will not be there.

It also speaks of the fight itself, that the event, although resonating across the area, is quite firmly a Suzuran event. It isn't a fight between the top man in Suzuran vs the top man in the town; it is a fight between the future head of Suzuran vs the only man against his reign.

It's almost beautiful :tear


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2011)

So pretty much WORST should be MoTM


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2011)

STFU























Manga of the Century


----------



## HInch (Apr 12, 2011)

MotM is for shitty mangas. Worst is too good for it.

WAR GURIKO!!!!1111


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2011)

LITERATURE OF THE AGES?

LotA contest ?


----------



## HInch (Apr 12, 2011)

MUCH better. Worst = LotA. Needs it's own subforum asap.


----------



## Fang (Apr 12, 2011)

HInch said:


> MotM is for shitty mangas. Worst is too good for it.
> 
> WAR GURIKO!!!!1111



really...BAA/LO, Vagabond, Vinland Saga, JJBA are shitty? 

Unless you mean that faggotry with Fairy Tale beating Berserk.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2011)

Fairy Tale beat Berserk?

And why does NF hate Gantz?

In b4 haters hating Gantz


----------



## Fang (Apr 12, 2011)

Because Gantz is fucking awful.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Apr 12, 2011)

Gantz _is_ awful.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 12, 2011)

Gantz is basically spontaneous mutilation.


----------



## HInch (Apr 13, 2011)

Fang said:


> really...BAA/LO, Vagabond, Vinland Saga, JJBA are shitty?
> 
> Unless you mean that faggotry with Fairy Tale beating Berserk.



Sir, you underestimate my close-minded fanboi anger.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 13, 2011)

Vinland Saga, shitty?

HERETIC!!


----------



## LoktarOgar (Apr 13, 2011)

Vinland Saga has also been awful for months. I did not sign up for Harvest Moon Saga.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2011)

^ I did 

Also, I'll let it slide for people in this thread to hate on Gantz, because I can't hate those that also share my love for Worst 

But for those that don't read Worst, I really don't understand why the hate. To me, it has one of the most epic and original storylines I have ever read in _any_ fiction.

The naked chicks and gore in high definition computer aided art is just a bonus :ho


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok who am I kidding, its more like tits is the reason I read Gantz and the great story is the bonus


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2011)

But no, in all honesty, pretty much the only mangas I have read that have encaptivated me on such a level that I keep reading _volume after volume_ in one night are:

Gantz
Berserk
Worst

I would put Vinland Saga there but I read it from it's release so there weren't any volumes existing to read through except once a month lol


----------



## Fang (Apr 13, 2011)

In all honesty you should drop Gantz since its pretty vanilla, cookie cutter and amazingly boring and uninspiring,  and read something a lot better.

Like JJBA.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2011)

"Vanilla", "cookie cutter", "boring", and "uninspiring" are words that I would not associate with Gantz myself.

I'm curious though, why is it "vanilla" or "cookie cutter"?

ie. How is it that you see Gantz as unoriginal? Obviously I don't read much so my experience of manga is skewed, but from my own personal opinion, Gantz has a story that is the most far-out different from anything else I have read.

For example Worst is about fighting teenagers trying to get to the top, and there are tonnes of manga about that; or for Berserk, there's lots of "dark antagonist" stories out there where the main character is trying to win against unsurmountable odds.

The best way I can illustrate this point is that if you were to summarise Gantz to someone who has not read it, it would be absolutely impossible to do this in a few lines. It's story is so outlandish, that an attempt to describe the story by drawing from one arc, would not fit the other arcs.
How would you even be able to describe the _general_ overlying story of Gantz?

eg. An alien manga?? Even though that is just one aspect of Gantz, there is no way it has any similiarites to other "alien" stories out there.

I'm not sure if I'm expressing myself well enough, but I'll just wait for the replies to see the general idea on why Gantz is so undesireable on this forum.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 19, 2011)

the entrance fee


----------



## Sasori (Apr 19, 2011)

Hiroshi just has the best sense of humour


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 21, 2011)

So out of the blue, I decided to check on Worst and all I missed was two chapters.  Going to be hard getting back into this series after plowing through it and getting used to it being released normally.  Hana and Guriko fight is going to be great but I think Hana will win.  Since it seems like Hana has not really had a "close" fight for awhile compared to some longer drawn out fights.  For instance, I do not remember even the fight against Amachi was really long for Hana.  

Still going to be a great fight since a lot of schools are interested in who is going to be the victor.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow haven't seen u around in a long time.


----------



## HInch (Apr 26, 2011)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I think Hana will win.



This would pretty much give full control of the school to Hana. I'm not sure they'll let the final unification happen so early (if it all.)


----------



## Sasori (Apr 26, 2011)

Tbh even before this fight, it's a testament to Hana's charisma that he has the motherfucking Demon King as someone who sees him as an equal.

Hana's greatest strength isn't his fighting prowess, but the ability to seem to win peoples hearts over.

Dude seems to be on good terms with every big guy in town. He's friends with Mitsumasa ffs, and Housen and Suzuran are supposed to be worst enemies!

Gotta love that bro-ship he has with everyone.


----------



## HInch (Apr 27, 2011)

Worst: _Good_ Bromance.


----------



## Ceria (May 1, 2011)

Hana's not a prick, he's a straightforward and honest guy who doesnt resort to underhanded tactics.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 2, 2011)

HInch said:


> This would pretty much give full control of the school to Hana. I'm not sure they'll let the final unification happen so early (if it all.)



It's not early. We're approaching the endgame.


----------



## Sasori (May 2, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Hana's not a prick, he's a straightforward and honest guy who doesnt resort to underhanded tactics.


eh what's that in reply to?


----------



## Ceria (May 2, 2011)

Sasori said:


> eh what's that in reply to?



Your post perhaps.


----------



## HInch (May 3, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> It's not early. We're approaching the endgame.



This has me heartbroken.  I live in a state of blissful ignorance where I thought it'd go on for much longer.

Now I'm sad.


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Your post perhaps.


Hmm...I can see how it could be.



HInch said:


> This has me heartbroken.  I live in a state of blissful ignorance where I thought it'd go on for much longer.
> 
> Now I'm sad.


SAME


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2011)

Finally caught up with Crows. Now all I have left until the next chapter of WORST comes out is the Gaiden.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 12, 2011)

With "next chapter", do you mean _*volume 27 chapter 107: And Aizen was probably quite focused on Yamamoto.*_ ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2011)

Oh, mein square


----------



## Furious George (May 12, 2011)

I just caught up with this series and will probably do a review of it soon. For now, to comment on 207.... 

Excellent Chapter. Hana and Guriko at their rawest.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2011)

Predicting this fight to end the same way it did for Bouya and Rindaman, and basically the same with Genji before him. Aside from that, I expect a good fight. Would love to see Hana take it all though.


----------



## Ceria (May 12, 2011)

God damn, it doesn't surprise me that Guriko would resort to a chair shot. Not even a folding chair but a fixed metal chair. 

Hana's not going down that easy though. 

Thanks for the upload!


----------



## Sasori (May 12, 2011)

Demon King is Demon.

And chuck it in a spoiler tag dude


----------



## Juub (May 12, 2011)

I'm at chapter 4 so let me get this straight. The freshmen will start beating the shit out of each others for the 1st year war?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2011)

That's how it is every year when there are new Freshmen introduced into Suzuran. It's how they find out who the top dog is out of the entire pack, etc.


----------



## Juub (May 12, 2011)

Ah ah, it's awesome. I'm lovin' it so far. Been at least a year since I haven't gotten in a manga so quickly.

I was also wondering...maybe I'm missing something but how come I haven't seen a single teacher or school personal?


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 12, 2011)

They have better things to do than go to class. Although a Housen teacher laments this fact twice.


----------



## Juub (May 12, 2011)

I also just noticed that not a single female character was introduced as of chapter 6...that's kinda weird.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2011)

Re-reading volume one


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 12, 2011)

Juub said:


> I also just noticed that not a single female character was introduced as of chapter 6...that's kinda weird.



What are you talking about? Mary, man! Mary!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (May 12, 2011)

Juub said:


> I also just noticed that not a single female character was introduced as of chapter 6...that's kinda weird.


There are no female characters in this manga. Period.

The only females I've ever seen is on posters, maybe in Guriko's room lol


----------



## HInch (May 13, 2011)

Guriko put all female characters in sex induced comas.


----------



## HInch (May 13, 2011)

Err...Except Mary.


----------



## Juub (May 13, 2011)

Sasori said:


> There are no female characters in this manga. Period.
> 
> The only females I've ever seen is on posters, maybe in Guriko's room lol


Huh damn...that's too bad. It would be good to see interractions with kids, adults and women.


----------



## Fang (May 14, 2011)

Does anyone remember the page with one of Hana's juniors fighting two guys dressed up like Kamen Riders?


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 14, 2011)

Juub said:


> Huh damn...that's too bad. It would be good to see interractions with kids, adults and women.



No it wouldn't. It would detract from the series, same way it did in Crows.


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2011)

Fang said:


> Does anyone remember the page with one of Hana's juniors fighting two guys dressed up like Kamen Riders?




I don't recall this but just picturing it in my head is making me lol


----------



## Blinky (May 14, 2011)

Mary is my waifu.


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2011)

No, you are Mary's waifu.


----------



## Blinky (May 14, 2011)

Argh. Unpleasent image right now.


----------



## Furious George (May 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Argh. Unpleasent image right now.



So the image of you being the "man" in the relationship is more pleasant?


----------



## Blinky (May 14, 2011)

What can I say. Being on the recieving end seems much more terrifying to me.


----------



## Furious George (May 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> What can I say. Being on the recieving end seems much more terrifying to me.


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

Sasori said:


> I don't recall this but just picturing it in my head is making me lol


----------



## Juub (May 15, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> No it wouldn't. It would detract from the series, same way it did in Crows.



Huh whut? The whole thing takes place in a school and in a city. There's supposed to be women, childrend and adults, not just a bunch of youngsters. A good author would also make them fit in the story just fine rather than make them screw it up.


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

Sod           off.


----------



## Goom (May 15, 2011)

I might start reading this.  Do you guys recommend I read the previous manga first or just start on this?

Is the previous manga as good as this one?


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

Worst is fine on its own. Once you catch up, head over to Crows.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 15, 2011)

Juub said:


> Huh whut? The whole thing takes place in a school and in a city. There's supposed to be women, childrend and adults, not just a bunch of youngsters. A good author would also make them fit in the story just fine rather than make them screw it up.



He sticks with what works. Experience has taught me that men-only series are always better than series that have women. Akagi and Cromartie are other examples of this. (Maeda's mom is a dude and you know it)


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

Saying he's a bad writer because he doesn't have random women in the background  

If they don't have any purpose to the story then who gives a fuck ?


----------



## Furious George (May 15, 2011)

Juub said:


> Huh whut? The whole thing takes place in a school and in a city. There's supposed to be women, childrend and adults, not just a bunch of youngsters. A good author would also make them fit in the story just fine rather than make them screw it up.



1). Adults and children aren't shown as often but they indeed are depicted in the series. You'd know that if you were caught up. 

2). Its really about focus. The focus of Worst is delinquents and the world they created for themselves. The mangaka's intent is to bring us into their world and, in their world, girls and parents and school just isn't a priority. 

Going by Guriko's pin-ups its not because of a lack of talent that girls aren't included.

3). Shut up.



LoktarOgar said:


> He sticks with what works. *Experience has taught me that men-only series are always better than series that have women.* Akagi and Cromartie are other examples of this. (Maeda's mom is a dude and you know it)



I wouldn't say that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2011)

I've only seen one girl in the entire series including both manga, and that was only in Crows. Aside from that, there hasn't been any, unless you include Mari-nee


----------



## Sasori (May 15, 2011)

This is how you know Worst is a successful series:

a) I only read manga for tits, rape, and sex

b) Worst has no tits, rape or sex

> Worst is my favourite manga.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2011)

WORST needs an anime


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

Doesn't it have a bunch of movies ? (haven't caught up and don't know much about it outside of the manga) 

If it has a lot of live action stuff I can't see it getting an anime. But I guess it may be a possibility.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2011)

Crows Zero
Crows Zero II

There's a Crows anime as well, but it only has a few episodes IIRC


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

Huh only Crows has gotten movies ? 

Worst should definitely get an anime in that case.


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

They won't make an anime or ova series because Worst wouldn't make money, look at all the Shoujo styled or MOE blob shit that's currently making studios big money thanks to ridiculously dumb neets and basement dwellers ie K-ON, Haruhi, etc...


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

Ah so Worst isn't popular ? That's a pity.


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

No, I'm saying Worst as an anime wouldn't make real money. Look at what happened to Baccano being adapted from an awesome light novel series to a great anime, it didn't make enough money in its dvd sales despite being so fantastic to warrant a second season.


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

Eh fuck the moefags. Anime seasons are terrible since all they do is pander to them.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2011)

Also, how far are you into Crows, Fang?


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

pretty far on chapter 3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2011)

You like Bando, right mein square


----------



## Sasori (May 15, 2011)

If they make a Worst anime, they should do what no studio has done before and follow the manga 100%.

Literally 100%. No filler. No addons. No non-canon shit.

I should be able to have my manga open and follow each and every word on the anime.


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

Sasori said:


> If they make a Worst anime, they should do what no studio has done before and follow the manga 100%.
> 
> Literally 100%. No filler. No addons. No non-canon shit.
> 
> I should be able to have my manga open and follow each and every word on the anime.


----------



## Juub (May 15, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> He sticks with what works. Experience has taught me that men-only series are always better than series that have women. Akagi and Cromartie are other examples of this. (Maeda's mom is a dude and you know it)


 That downright ridiculous. There's supposed to be in a city and in school and you see a single type of character? I would say that doesn't make sense, even for a manga. Variety doesn't kill, it wouldn't hurt to see something a little different from time to time that can still serve to advance the plot rather than make it drift. Hell, it wouldn't be that hard to implement other character type in the manga without lowering its quality.



Blinky said:


> Saying he's a bad writer because he doesn't have random women in the background
> 
> If they don't have any purpose to the story then who gives a fuck ?


. First of all I never said he was a bad writer because there wasn't some random women in the background. Second, I specifically said ''interacting'', not just drawing them for the sake of it. I'd bet my ass delinquents do interact with women on a daily basis, it doesn't make sense to write a manga about a bunch of teenagers and not have the opposite sex having some kind of role. Especially when you have no explanation for this.



Cyckness said:


> 1). Adults and children aren't shown as often but they indeed are depicted in the series. You'd know that if you were caught up.
> 
> 2). Its really about focus. The focus of Worst is delinquents and the world they created for themselves. The mangaka's intent is to bring us into their world and, in their world, girls and parents and school just isn't a priority.
> 
> ...



1)If you knew how to read you'd know I said ''interacting'' and not just ''shown''.

2) That's no excuse at all. Just because you include other character types doesn't mean you'd have to make your series lose its focus. Only a shitty writer or someone who has no idea on how to write a story would make up such an excuse.

Hell, I don't know, to me it almost seems like you're saying the guy isn't good enough to include women, children and adults without screwing up his story. By doing so he'd apparently ''lose its focus''. That's a lame excuse and an author worth his pen ink would be able to include such important elements to add more depth and realism to his story without fucking it up. If the author doesn't want them period, I can understand. If the excuse is ''they'll make the story drift'' I call bullshit and say he's one of the worst manga writers in history.


----------



## Sasori (May 15, 2011)

Dude why does it matter?

Cos we sure don't care.


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

Juubs is the new Jess-Kun.


----------



## Juub (May 15, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Dude why does it matter?
> 
> Cos we sure don't care.


 It doesn't. I stated my opinion and everybody started jumping on me, so I replied.



Fang said:


> Juubs is the new Jess-Kun.


 Yes, I am.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2011)

Was gonna say SasuOna

But fuck it


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

SasuOna makes more sense actually.


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

> First of all I never said he was a bad writer





> I call bullshit and say he's one of the worst manga writers in history.



                 .


----------



## Juub (May 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> .


 Are you stupid? I hadn't called him a bad writer before your quote and I still didn't call him a bad writer. I said that if it is his excuse, then he is one of the worst writers in history. Learn to read.


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

I tend not to read entire whiney posts. Just pick out the parts I can laugh at.


----------



## Juub (May 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I tend not to read entire whiney posts. Just pick out the parts I can laugh at.



Good, at least you're admitting you're a troll who laughs at post he doesn't understand.


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

ooh burn     .


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

Juub said:


> Good, at least you're admitting you're a troll who laughs at post he doesn't understand.


----------



## Furious George (May 15, 2011)

Juub said:


> 1)If you knew how to read you'd know I said ''interacting'' and not just ''shown''.



And if you bothered reading though the series you will see that they do interact. 

What else ya got?



> 2) That's no excuse at all. Just because you include other character types doesn't mean have to make your series lose its focus. Only a shitty writer or someone who has no idea on how to write a story would make up such an excuse.
> 
> Hell, I don't know, to me it almost seems like you're saying the guy isn't good enough to include women, children and adults without screwing up his story. By doing so he'd apparently ''lose its focus''. That's a lame excuse and an author worth his pen ink would be able to include such important elements to add more depth and realism to his story without fucking it up. If the author doesn't want them period, I can understand. If the excuse is ''they'll make the story drift'' I call bullshit and say he's one of the worst manga writers in history.



Its really just a matter of style. Take for instance character design... some mangakas draw their characters with subtlety while others have the characters wearing their personalities on their sleeves. You can't just say that this professional artist and story-teller is bad at his job for what he chooses to depict and not. 

Please, do yourself a favor and read a little deeper before you talk. Right now you're just kind of embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Juub (May 15, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> And if you bothered reading though the series you will see that they do interact.
> 
> What else ya got?


You're the one who replied with ''shown'' when I said. Also, it seems you haven't read my posts properly. 


Juub said:


> I was also wondering...maybe I'm missing something but how come I haven't seen a single teacher or school personal?





Juub said:


> I also just noticed that not a single female character was introduced as of chapter 6...that's kinda weird.





Sasori said:


> There are no female characters in this manga. Period.
> 
> The only females I've ever seen is on posters, maybe in Guriko's room lol





Juub said:


> Huh damn...that's too bad. It would be good to see interractions with kids, adults and women.








> Its really just a matter of style. Take for instance character design... some mangakas draw their characters with subtlety while others have the characters wearing their personalities on their sleeves. You can't just say that this professional artist and story-teller is bad at his job for what he chooses to depict and not.


 I can say he's bad at his job if his stuff gets boring quick because there is only a single type of character and that the whole thing lacks depth and variety because it only features men between the age of 15-25. I also didn't call him bad at his job, I said he sucks if his excuse is ''I can't implement more variety and realism because I lack storytelling skills to the point it'd make my whole plot drift''.



> Please, do yourself a favor and read a little deeper before you talk. Right now you're just kind of embarrassing yourself.


 Please, do yourself a favor and read a little deeper in what the opposition has said before you talk. I haven't ''embarrassed'' myself in any kind of way. Have I made any kind of false claims or ridiculous propositions? No I haven't. I just said I'd like to see interactions with different types of characters and you called me out for that.


----------



## Furious George (May 15, 2011)

Juub said:


> It seems you haven't read my posts properly. Also, you're the one who said ''shown'' when I said ''interactions''.



What did those posts prove? Sasori said that they're are no women in this series and they're aren't. You said that it would be good to see women, children and adults and I told that children and adults are in fact in this series. 

Thanks for taking us back to square one?



> I can say he's bad at his job if his stuff gets boring quick because there is only a single type of character and that the whole thing lacks depth and variety because it only features men between the age of 15-25. I also didn't call him bad at his job, I said he sucks if his excuse is ''I can't implement more variety and realism because I lack storytelling skills to the point it'd make my whole plot drift''.



Only featuring men in no way indicates a lack of depth and it doesn't indicate a lack of variety if the male characters all have different personalities. 

But apparently you have just learned some new literary words and are just dying to sound smart. Don't let me stop you.



> Please, do yourself a favor and read a little deeper in what the opposition has said before you talk. I haven't ''embarrassed'' myself in any kind of way. Have I made any kind of false claims or ridiculous propositions? No I haven't. I just said I'd like to see interactions with different types of characters and you called me out for that.



Bro, you've embarrassed yourself something awful. That and you're coming off as kind of whiney...


----------



## Sasori (May 15, 2011)

Hey Juub can you find me some Sasori fanart?


----------



## Juub (May 15, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> What did those posts prove? Sasori said that they're are no women in this series and they're aren't. You said that it would be good to see women, children and adults and I told that children and adults are in fact in this series.
> 
> Thanks for taking us back to square one?


 Those posts prove I said I'd like to see interactions with different types of characters because I hadn't seen any so far. I also said I'd like to see children and the like interacting with the characters and your posts only stated that they're ''shown'' and ''depicted'' rather than having any kind of importance and relevance. Frankly, I don't give a damn if they're shown and don't do anything, your posts implied that they were there without doing anything.





> Only featuring men in no way indicates a lack of depth and it doesn't indicate a lack of variety if the male characters all have different personalities.


 More like it would have more variety with more types of characters. You only see a single type of character interacting with a single type of character, that's why I think the thing is getting boring and that it'd be nice to see something different. It also shows a great lack of realism.



> But apparently you have just learned some new literary words and are just dying to sound smart. Don't let me stop you.


 I won't bother with that part. That's blatant trolling.





> Bro, you've embarrassed yourself something awful. That and you're coming off as kind of whiney...


 Of course. I'm criticizing something and apparently I'm whining. I have legitimate reasons to point out these things I deem as profound flaws. If you feel like protecting your precious manga when it has such blatant problems, I won't stop you. Adding females and having something other than young male adults would add a lot of variety and spice to the manga according to me, it would also make the whole thing more realistic and the work wouldn't get as stale as quickly. Do you have a problem with this way of thinking?


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

> the work wouldn't get as stale as quickly



Haven't you only read the first few chapters ?


----------



## Juub (May 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Haven't you only read the first few chapters ?


I'm at volume 4 I think. If it's already gotten stale, it ain't a good sign.


----------



## Alpha (May 15, 2011)

How long till the new chapter comes out, or won't it?


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

Well I've never once found it stale since I already know it's pretty much all about the interactions between delinquents. 

And it's damn compact as a story. It doesn't really fuck around with anything else so I don't really see how tagging on some female side characters would make any improvements. 

You should just drop it.


----------



## Juub (May 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Well I've never once found it stale since I already know it's pretty much all about the interactions between delinquents.
> 
> And it's damn compact as a story. It doesn't really fuck around with anything else so I don't really see how tagging on some female side characters would make any improvements.
> 
> You should just drop it.


It ain't too bad. I'll keep reading until I lose all interests. It was kind of really interesting at first, but it lost some appeal now that I know 99.99% of the characters I'll be seeing will be young adult males. As I said, more variety and surprises would be good, but eh, what can you do?


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2011)

Juub is obviously a troll. Its really not worth the effort to bother with him.


----------



## Sasori (May 15, 2011)

What's wrong with trolls?

I say we rep him regularly in return for his services in this thread.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 17, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> I wouldn't say that.



Then you are wrong.


----------



## Furious George (May 17, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> Then you are wrong.



Elaborate please.


----------



## HInch (May 17, 2011)

This conversation has gotten stale, despite the women in it.


----------



## Furious George (May 17, 2011)

*Long-Winded, Pretentious Reviews*
by _Sweet Cyckness_ 
​
So I read through Worst recently and have to say that overall I am very satisfied with it. This series lacks any real meaningful contact with females and you’ll be surprised at how little that actually matters.

First, the artwork is really good all around, from the character designs to the backgrounds.* The clothing the characters wear is so detailed and well realized that, for the first time in my life, I became jealous of an animated character’s wardrobe (Hana’s black two-piece with the tiger designs on the inner part of the jacket was boss. )!* The facial features/hairstyle of the characters leaves something to be desired in the variety department. More than once you’re going to mistake a character for someone else. It’s sort of understandable because in the real world a group of kids from a people as homogenous as the Japanese just aren’t going to look that different from one another. Plus, the dialogue bubbles are pretty good with letting us know who is who. It’s not silky-smooth execution but it gets the job done. At the end of the day the artwork is able to convey so much from just one dark scowl from Guriko and there isn’t much else you can ask from a mangaka. 

Characterization in a realistic series like this is very important because, unlike a series like One Piece, the character design and style can’t supplement that much. Luckily Worst more or less delivers in this area too. You’ll have personality-types that are similar (Takumi and Renji) but there’s always something that makes each of the main characters unique. *The dialogue is always engaging and the humor almost always works. *

The fights, of course, are what really make this series worthwhile. In a word, they are awesome… the sense of impact is incredibly realized and you can practically feel how hard a punch is going to land from a “wind-up” panel. *Speaking of panels, the arrangements of some of them before and during the fights are at times brilliant.* I recall a group of panels during the Suzuran vs. Housen war where Hana punches a guy out all serious-faced in one panel and then, in the very next panel, we get s first-person perspective shot of the guy falling. Hana is seen with a smile on his face and throwing up a peace sign as he falls. Scenes like that are what make the series what it is. 

The plot, unfortunately, is where I have the biggest problems.  The arcs are generally what you’d expect from a series centered on high school gangs… turf wars, alliances, etc.  Nothing much deeper than that. I get it. My issue though is that resolutions in Worst come way too easily and the conflict barely registers at all at times.* Characters get hospitalized but you never really see it, evil guy’s plot are just kind of foiled with no real skill and there is hardly a sense of consequence to anything.* Take for instance Takumi joining T.F.O.A… Hana responded as you would guess he would but Renji and Sakota just sort of accept it (after maybe two panels of whining about it). THIS was a perfect opportunity to really shake things up with the feelings of betrayal and the mistrust and what not. Instead it was just sort of glossed over. Moments like that make me think that Worst would have been better as a seinen then a shounen. Then they wouldn’t have to be bothered about getting too heavy with the subject matter… because it at times feels to me like Hiroshi Takahashi is holding back. That being said, Hiroshi again shows his skills with panel arrangement in the pacing of the plot. You never feel like there is a single panel that was wasted or cumbersome. This guy could have been a film editor. 

 Worst, in a nutshell, is pure hood. The characters are interesting, the world is cool and fluid and the battles addictive. You can find a better plot elsewhere but what is here is more than enough to keep you coming back. *WORST? Pfft…. More like BEST!* (yeah. that just happened.)


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2011)

Speaking of delinquent mangas, is anyone else reading Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru?


----------



## HInch (May 17, 2011)

I am now!

Blah blah character minimum.


----------



## Fang (May 17, 2011)

I caught up recently myself. Its improved a lot.


----------



## Furious George (May 17, 2011)

I'm gonna see about Crows soon I think.


----------



## HInch (May 17, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> I'm gonna see about Crows soon I think.



You're doing it in the wrong order (just like I did!) but yes, Crows is a must. The Worst Gaiden is also a good piece to get your teeth into. Wait until after Crows though.


----------



## HInch (May 17, 2011)

Fang said:


> I caught up recently myself. Its improved a lot.



Loving the small homages paid to Genki Sudo in this. [/tryingnottoderail]


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2011)

The story is great, and the way the plot is written into it is better in this manga than I have ever seen or read in any fiction.

There is no dull moments in Worst and no irrelevent parts. Everything either adds to the story, the background, or the characters.

Cyckness did you read the Tesshou arc? No way can you read that and say the plot isn't good.


----------



## Yak (May 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> Speaking of delinquent mangas, is anyone else reading Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru?



Used to, for years. Gets really great later on, both art-wise and story-wise but that really isn't till events hit the 20s volumes. There's currently 41 volumes out.


----------



## Fang (May 18, 2011)

Well I read up to chapter 93, where is that in the volumes?


----------



## Furious George (May 18, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Cyckness did you read the Tesshou arc? No way can you read that and say the plot isn't good.



Yeah, I read it. I think its the one exception to my point about the sense of consequence being almost non-existent.... and only barely. 

And I don't think that the plot is bad or anything. I only think that it is the weakest part of the series.


----------



## Yak (May 18, 2011)

Fang said:


> Well I read up to chapter 93, where is that in the volumes?



Puah, good question. Seven or eight perhaps? Anyway, you have still a long way to go. Gets really good once they go with their global careers. It kicks off before that already but once they all go global it really really gets good. At least that's a sports manga for martial arts that is done properly instead of Hajime no Shitpoo.


----------



## HInch (May 18, 2011)

Yak said:


> Puah, good question. Seven or eight perhaps? Anyway, you have still a long way to go. Gets really good once they go with their global careers. It kicks off before that already but once they all go global it really really gets good. At least that's a sports manga for martial arts that is done properly instead of Hajime no Shitpoo.



So we don't ruin my favourite thread with the clutter of another manga, here's a new topic for it.


----------



## Ceria (May 18, 2011)

Worst is the only content that belongs in here, and crows by relation. Other mangas do not exist here.


----------



## Alpha (May 18, 2011)

@HInch you're signature amazing.

The Silent Tank TFOA is the most badass guy ever. 

I love reading Worst and marvelling how it doesn't have any female leads but it is still amazing, that is a great author.


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2011)

Don't need females when you can fap to Shougo.


----------



## Alpha (May 18, 2011)

Hahahaha hilarious not gonna say I have ever fapped over worst but not saying I never will LOL. 

I wonder if we are ever gonna meet a proper female character thanks to Gurikos exploits and conquests.


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2011)

I'd be too busy masturbating over Guriko's demon staff to notice the chicks he's ploughing.


----------



## Alpha (May 18, 2011)

Sasori said:


> I'd be too busy masturbating over Guriko's demon staff to notice the chicks he's ploughing.



Amazing, don't even know if you are a guy or a girl but think its amazing! 

I need more worst, do you know anything about future releases.


----------



## Ceria (May 19, 2011)

Does whether or not he's a guy or girl really matter, either sex can like this manga.


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2011)

I'm a 16 year old Japanese school girl with DD tits.

Oh did I mention I'm shaved and uncensored?


----------



## HInch (May 19, 2011)

Sasori said:


> I'm a 16 year old Japanese school girl with DD tits.
> 
> Oh did I mention I'm shaved and uncensored?



PREPARE THE TENTACLES GENTLEMEN.


----------



## Yak (May 19, 2011)

Sasori said:


> I'm a 16 year old Japanese school girl with DD tits.
> 
> Oh did I mention I'm shaved and uncensored?



You're making me moist


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2011)

Sasori said:


> I'm a 16 year old Japanese school girl with DD tits.
> 
> Oh did I mention I'm shaved and uncensored?


----------



## Ceria (May 19, 2011)

Sasori said:


> I'm a 16 year old Japanese school girl with DD tits.
> 
> Oh did I mention I'm shaved and uncensored?



I'm curious as to where people can obtain censoring. Is it something that can be purchased from a convenience store, or a thrift store... but who would want used censoring...  

I request visual confirmation of tits before i can formally address you as a female.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 23, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> I need more worst, do you know anything about future releases.



Ooh, ooh, I do.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 24, 2011)

_*Crows Gaiden: former assistant's*_


----------



## HInch (May 24, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> _*Crows Gaiden: can't even break*_



Downloading. Will report back tomorrow.

Cheers man.


----------



## HInch (May 26, 2011)

I'm halfway through the Gaiden. (I can only read it at work as it sucks on a netbook.) So far lovin' it.

Speaking of, my work wallpaper:



Actually this is giving me ideas for a set.

EDIT:

Finished the Gaiden. I rule that it is a *must read* as it was fantastic. I'd say better than the Worst Gaiden as a standalone piece and also great for storyline gaps.

READ IT YOU MONSTERS.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 28, 2011)

_*Worst 108: A Girl by the Sea*_


----------



## Yak (May 28, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> _*Worst 108: A Girl by the Sea*_



That's the Crows-Gaiden in the link.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 28, 2011)

Whatever it takes to get people to read it man.


----------



## HInch (May 28, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> Whatever it takes to get people to read it man.



Love it. /10char


----------



## Sasori (Jun 1, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> _*Worst 108: Link removed*_




Pretty cool Gaiden.

I really liked Banchou's one and the TFOA (obviously), because it paints him in a completely different light. In fact it really fit in with the Crows Zero Bandou.

Also, it just makes me wonder more about where the older TFOA generation are and do they keep up to date on the current TFOA affairs. I mean, especially with the whole Hideomi era, how did the 1st gen not intefere or were they completely unaware?

That's one thing I don't really understand about the TFOA, it's like after you hand down the reigns to the next generation, the members seems to just vanish and play no more part in the TFOA.

The only time I've seen evidence that the older generations do have some contact to the current TFOA, is when they turned up to Kamina's funeral.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2011)

This is random but I recommend reading Worst/Crows while playing this track 












A man can, in fact, go through puberty twice. I know that now.


----------



## HInch (Jun 2, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Pretty cool Gaiden.
> 
> I really liked Banchou's one and the TFOA (obviously), because it paints him in a completely different light. In fact it really fit in with the Crows Zero Bandou.
> 
> ...



I see graduation from the TFOA as similar to graduating from Suzuran. You cut ties with your childhood and go on to make a life as a man. Once they retire, they do not become involved again as those experiences are to be lived by the next generation, however it turns out. The tasks are so the next generation can live and experience them before they too graduate.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 2, 2011)

Yea that's what I thought too, but there should be an element of eternal loyalty and membership to the crew. "Once TFOA, always TFOA".

And wouldn't they be concerned if their beloved TFOA became corrupted and the name tarnished. Just like in the Crows era?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 2, 2011)

I doubt it. That lesson has been learned.


----------



## HInch (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Yea that's what I thought too, but there should be an element of eternal loyalty and membership to the crew. "Once TFOA, always TFOA".
> 
> And wouldn't they be concerned if their beloved TFOA became corrupted and the name tarnished. Just like in the Crows era?



Yeah, there's definitely an "always TFOA" feeling there. Even in the face of corruption etc. though, I can't see past members coming back to help. It really shows a strong "the current regime has the power to change" motif. If the current regiment can't fix it, is the TFOA strong enough anyway?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 4, 2011)

Just wish we could get a gaiden where we read 500 chapters of the ex-TFOA members working 9-5 in an office.

I'd read that


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Just wish we could get a gaiden where we read 500 chapters of the ex-TFOA members working 9-5 in an office.
> 
> I'd read that


You cheer at the crushing of a man's spirit?  Sad.  How much longer is left in Worst.  I was at 99 and then fell behind.  Think I'll let it finish out.


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2011)

In slightly related news, BADBOYS, is getting a movie adaption and a certain actor or two from Drop and Crows Zero I/II are staring in it.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 11, 2011)

_*Volume 27 chapter 108: this*_


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 11, 2011)

he just flew


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2011)

Fuck the fuck yes


----------



## Ceria (Jun 11, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Fuck the fuck yes


*
HOLY FUCKING FUCK THE FUCK YES!!! *

I hope Hana enjoyed flying Air Guriko


----------



## reggiefarnogg (Jun 11, 2011)

tfoa story sux i wish it was just about hanagumi


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jun 11, 2011)

fuck I hate how things went.... fucking sneek attack and now the k.o., fuck this shit, hope the author makes hana win this, cuz i'm tired of guriko entering godmode in his rage, plus i want somebody to finally beat him xD


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 11, 2011)

This isn't really rage/god mode Guriko though (a phone needs to be involved for that), this is srs bizness Guriko which really we've only sort of seen (but not really) against Tesshou.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2011)

c3zz4rr said:


> fuck I hate how things went.... fucking sneek attack and now the k.o., fuck this shit, hope the author makes hana win this, cuz i'm tired of guriko entering godmode in his rage, plus i want somebody to finally beat him xD



I partially agree with this. I love the way things started wit 107. Not in love with this chapter though. We get it. Guriko is the man. Do we really have to see him dominate yet again with that silly cartoon devil look on his face?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

c3zz4rr said:


> fuck I hate how things went.... fucking sneek attack and now the k.o., fuck this shit, hope the author makes hana win this, cuz i'm tired of guriko entering godmode in his rage, plus i want somebody to finally beat him xD


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 12, 2011)

Hana was careless twice, he isn't serious like he has been against Amachi, it's just Guriko's divine retribution.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jun 12, 2011)

lol, neah i was calm i just have a very bad habit of swearing in real life which sometimes translates to my online way of replying and posting on forums. Hence the xD at the end


----------



## HInch (Jun 13, 2011)

Guriko > Suzuran.


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2011)

Guriko is a boring character all the same.

And Bandou would beat his ass. 

Probably.


----------



## HInch (Jun 13, 2011)

Fang said:


> Guriko is a boring character all the same.
> 
> And Bandou would beat his ass.
> 
> Probably.



Whilst Bandou rules, this post is sacrilege!


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2011)

Bandou makes it righteous!


----------



## Ceria (Jun 13, 2011)

reggiefarnogg said:


> tfoa story sux i wish it was just about hanagumi



get the fuck out of here, tfoa's plot is tied with hanagumi if not better at times.


----------



## HInch (Jun 14, 2011)

Fang said:


> Bandou makes it righteous!



Oh that's right, this sig just happened. What now? 

Although I am going to hunt down a good Bandou face to replace Tesshou as my avatar.


----------



## HInch (Jun 23, 2011)

This thread should NEVER be on page 3.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2011)

I really have not kept up with Worst since Chapter 102 I think


----------



## HInch (Jun 24, 2011)

Fang said:


> I really have not kept up with Worst since Chapter 102 I think



You should fix this ASAP. For the children.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 1, 2011)

reggiefarnogg said:


> tfoa story sux i wish it was just about hanagumi


Sup             Kisame


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2011)

Sasori why do you still have a GB title when your not in GB anymore


----------



## Sasori (Jul 1, 2011)

I think I've answered this on more than one occasion:

I _*am*_ GB.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh btw epic chapter.

Those facial expression shots are priceless. Someone needs to make a gif going through all of them for lulz


----------



## HInch (Jul 2, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Oh btw epic chapter.
> 
> Those facial expression shots are priceless. Someone needs to make a gif going through all of them for lulz



Seconded. Where's the smart people with their computer magic?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jul 13, 2011)

RIght here dawg.

_*Volume 28 chapter 109: He seemed to have superior hierro too.*_


----------



## Ceria (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks, checking out now...


----------



## HInch (Jul 14, 2011)

YAYYYYYYYYY

Reading now.

[SP]Like, with shovels?[/SP]


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jul 14, 2011)

Who are iba-gumi again?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jul 14, 2011)

Last separate faction to not accept Hana as the leader of Suzuran, they were only introduced in chapter 89, the start of year 3.


----------



## HInch (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm bored, so I'm doing a win-loss records on the major guys in Crows and Worst. Something along these lines:



> *Hanaki Guriko*
> 
> 12-0-0-0
> 
> ...



Nothing flashy. That was from memory so I'll read Crows: Aftermath again now and work from there purely for Guriko, then I'll start at the beginning of Crows and fill in everyone as a fight happens. Guriko is a special case because he rules.

EDIT: Much further down the line I'll start throwing in other info. Such as notable opponents. In Guriko's case Suzuran strongest Zetton, future Suzuran head Hana, future TFOA leader Tesshou...Just so it makes it more than a list of names. Probably use colour or some shit?


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 27, 2011)

How many chapters are there in Crows?


----------



## reggiefarnogg (Jul 30, 2011)

i just started reading crows & it seems way better then worst


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> 64 chapters, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i also got the impression that the guys in Crows>Worst.

But how is Zetton>Bouya, have i missed something? Bouya won, didn't he?


----------



## HInch (Jul 31, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Yeah, i also got the impression that the guys in Crows>Worst.
> 
> But how is Zetton>Bouya, have i missed something? Bouya won, didn't he?



I'm not sure but I believe I read that Zetton eventually beat Bouya. I may have imagined this thinking about it.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 3, 2011)

Best be laying off the drugs son, Zetton never beat Bouya.


----------



## HInch (Aug 4, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> Best be laying off the drugs son, Zetton never beat Bouya.



Damn it all. Where the hell did I get that from?

Maybe it wasn't ENOUGH drugs?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2011)

Why Crows stronger than Worst?

What is it based on I mean.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 10, 2011)

reggiefarnogg said:


> i just started reading crows & it seems way better then worst



You are a bad person.


----------



## HInch (Aug 10, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Why Crows stronger than Worst?
> 
> What is it based on I mean.



I honest to God don't know. I was reading a Guriko versus Rindaman thread on CrowsxWorst forums a long while ago and this was the prevailing opinion. First it was Guriko being a one trick pony (head kick) and then how Crows characters as a whole were stronger than the Worst counterparts. There logic seemed to revolve around Rindaman being invincible and Bouya drawing with him but seriously, we don't have a gauge for Rindaman's strength and and and God it was a weird thread.

I think those forums are dead now. Pity, it was quite an amusing thread once the insanity of power scaling and tiers came into play.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 10, 2011)

But surely you could argue Guriko is just as "invincible".

Hell we've yet to see him lose yet, even Rindaman "drew" with Bouya.

If anything I could put forward the argument that whilst Rindaman is somewhat a level headed guy (in general compared to most in Crows), Guriko is just plain nuts.

When Guriko goes on a rampage, at the risk of sounding clich?, it almost gives him a power boost.


QP vs Guriko vs Rindaman GO!


----------



## Sasori (Aug 10, 2011)

O god I just read the latest chapter.

Japan is about to have the most epic war ever since the Sengoku period or the Gantz alien invasion.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sasori said:


> QP vs Guriko vs Rindaman GO!



QP > everyone. That's pretty much beyond discussion.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 10, 2011)

Does all this talk mean a new chapter is out?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know what Sasori meant by "the latest chapter."


----------



## HInch (Aug 11, 2011)

Sasori said:


> But surely you could argue Guriko is just as "invincible".
> 
> Hell we've yet to see him lose yet, even Rindaman "drew" with Bouya.
> 
> ...



The funniest part is that drawing with Bouya didn't effect his invincibility or standing but Guriko getting worked over by multiple University rugby players did. I...I don't even know what the hell.




Sasori said:


> O god I just read the latest chapter.
> 
> Japan is about to have the most epic war ever since the Sengoku period or the Gantz alien invasion.



Damn you.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> QP > everyone. That's pretty much beyond discussion.


That milk bottle is OP.



LoktarOgar said:


> I don't know what Sasori meant by "the latest chapter."


The latest chapter you've linked us ofc.



HInch said:


> The funniest part is that drawing with Bouya didn't effect his invincibility or standing but Guriko getting worked over by multiple University rugby players did. I...I don't even know what the hell.


They did say _anyone_ would get steamrolled. Even Rindaman would have.

The beauty of Guriko is that he hunted them down afterwards, and instead of them ganging up and beating him down again, they fled/begged in fear instead. That's not something I see Rindaman doing. 

Guriko's strength lies further than his fighting prowess.


----------



## HInch (Aug 11, 2011)

Sasori said:


> Guriko's strength lies further than his fighting prowess.



It's in his _crazy_.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 11, 2011)

Sasori said:


> QP vs Guriko vs Rindaman GO!



What is a QP?


----------



## Fang (Aug 11, 2011)

Sasori said:


> TThe beauty of Guriko is that he hunted them down afterwards, and instead of them ganging up and beating him down again, *they fled/begged in fear instead*. That's not something I see Rindaman doing.



No, that was just retarded and bullshit.



> Guriko's strength lies further than his fighting prowess.



Being a retard is his strength?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2011)

Guriko can suck my dick.

Tesshou would own his ass.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 12, 2011)

Tesshou would own everyones ass if it wasn't for that damn van driver


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2011)

Kamina ;_____;


----------



## Daimyo (Aug 12, 2011)

Sasori said:


> But surely you could argue Guriko is just as "invincible".
> 
> Hell we've yet to see him lose yet, even Rindaman "drew" with Bouya.
> 
> ...



The problem with comparing Crows vs. Worst people lies in the quality of the opponents and the level of fighting. Most of the fighting in Worst is fairly straight forward kick punch until the opponent gets knocked out. I admit the fights in Worst are much flashier than the ones in Crows. That being said, rarely do we see a fight where two people are going at it all bloodied and completely beat down until they can't get back up anymore, while pushing themselves to the limit of their abilities. The only fights like that were probably Hana vs. Amachi and the more recent Shougo vs. EMOD head. 

In crows the opponents were much more extreme and hot blooded.The Housen vs. Suzuran conflicts were also much more brutal; as it wasn't unusual for students to die in the midst of their conflicts. Also opponents carrying and using weapons were frequent. Bouya himself had to fight an opponent armed with a katana with the intent of killing people. The TFOA in Bouya's day also had no problem carrying weapons and were considered to be a killer group with ties to the Yakuza. The current Front of Armament almost pales in comparison to the bloodthirst and ruthlessness of the previous front. Guriko losing to 8 ordinary rugby players takes away credibility from his supposed "overwhelming" strength. When Bouya faced 30 of the Front's elite all armed with weapons and then went on to face and defeat  Ryunshin the future 4th generation leader 1 on 1 with absolutely no breaks in between. (On the other hand, the current Front is much more structured and has greater familial ties than the previous pre-Ryunshin one did. )

Another problem with Guriko being the strongest lies with his reputation. Rindaman's reputation came from the fact everyone thought he was a killer. Whereas Guriko is just hard to approach and has shown he isn't completely unapproachable. In the time of Crows nobody at Suzuran dared to approach Rindaman except for Bouya. Guriko has been shown to be friendly with many people Hana, Zetton, Kurosawa are just some examples. Once again 
the problem of quality of opponents is called into play. Guriko simply hasn't been in many battles that properly demonstrated the limit of his abilities. It's mostly just flash kick and the opponent flies. Rindaman has many legends at Suzuran that continue to be referenced even in Worst(Rindaman vs. Bouya, Rindaman vs. Genji). The fight between Bouya and Rindaman showed that the two were pretty much equals and had gained mutual respect for each other. The fight of Hana vs. Guriko was just a complete beatdown and once again did nothing to show Guriko's true strength. All it proved is that Guriko is a big fish in a small pond.

The upcoming arc however interests me greatly. Hopefully, we'll be able to see Guriko fight some quality opponents that show just why he is called the demon king. In my opinion a power ranking between the best of Takashi Hiroshi's creations would be: QP(kotori)>Rindaman>=Bouya>Guriko>Zetton.

Going by feats QP aka Kotori takes this one. He routinely fought opponents armed with knives and guns, mad delinquents, yakuza's and killers with absolutely no problem. A character from QP says it himself he doubts there's anyone in all of Japan who would be able to defeat QP one on one.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2011)

thts a gd theory


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 13, 2011)

Hold on to your butts.

_*Volume 28 chapter 110: Leviathan*_


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Sasori (Aug 13, 2011)

Dude is such a badass friend.


----------



## Daimyo (Aug 13, 2011)

Do we just wait until next month? I saw that people post here pretty frequently for a non-naruto related series. Well, I'll be back in about a month. Have fun

@Fang Yea the front has balls, cool leather jackets and badass dispositions but it would take a lot of convincing for me to consider one of them as the strongest. Murata frequently lost to Tesshou and Tesshou frequently lost to Guriko. Maybe if the front takes out Bisuko and the rest of Manji that'd be somewhere to start with their theory of being the strongest.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 13, 2011)

_Do we just wait until next month? _

If you mean the next chapter, that won't be until October (author takes one month off every year, it's usually around this time).


----------



## Daimyo (Aug 13, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> _Do we just wait until next month? _
> 
> If you mean the next chapter, that won't be until October (author takes one month off every year, it's usually around this time).



Good to know. Guess I'll be back sometime in October.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 13, 2011)

Blasphemy all of you. How dare you disrespect the late great Tesshou.

GTFO my thread ;__;


----------



## Sasori (Aug 13, 2011)

What volume is that fight in I can't even remember it.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 13, 2011)

Just finished reading QP and cotdayum was that a refreshing story and dunno why but it felt way different than crows or worst. Actually, tbh i even have to say i liked it more than them. Much more amusing and funny too. Characters felt closer to reality and it gave them a certain depth that many characters dont have. Ryou was certainly 1 of my favorites. Btw i was wondering who would win between kotori and misaki daizou ? I think kotori cuz he has more experience fighting.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad at least _someone_ in this topic other than me has now read QP.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh hi thar Loktar


----------



## HInch (Aug 14, 2011)

God not QP again.

FINE, I'll start it now.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 14, 2011)

man, those manji fuckers are gonna get got. 

especially once tfoa and the moth unite.


----------



## HInch (Aug 14, 2011)

The Moth Of Armament. 

I'm currently reading the QP Gaiden.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 14, 2011)

You're supposed to read that after you've read the rest of the series.


----------



## HInch (Aug 14, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> You're supposed to read that after you've read the rest of the series.



There's no fun in that. I like to keep it chronological.

Just finished #1. 200 pages welp.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 14, 2011)

Reading the first half of QP Gaiden is one thing, but the second half (there are 2 separate stories in the volume) is rather spoiler-y.

Also, the second story takes place after the last volume of the series, so even chronologically you'd be in the wrong.


----------



## HInch (Aug 15, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> Reading the first half of QP Gaiden is one thing, but the second half (there are 2 separate stories in the volume) is rather spoiler-y.
> 
> Also, the second story takes place after the last volume of the series, so even chronologically you'd be in the wrong.



Sadly it's already somewhat spoilt via forums when looking up Crows and Worst info, so it doesn't really make a difference to me.

Got to volume 5 yesterday. Off drinking tonight so will have to pick it back up tomorrow.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2011)

what is the QP Gaiden you all speak of?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 15, 2011)

_*QP Gaiden complete: again*_


----------



## HInch (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh yeah no-one tell Loktar but so far QP is pretty awesome. 

Keep it under your hats!


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 22, 2011)

I assume you're done with it by now? I re-read the entire thing last week in like 3 hours...


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2011)

downloadin it now


----------



## HInch (Aug 22, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> I assume you're done with it by now? I re-read the entire thing last week in like 3 hours...



Didn't see this, sorry.

I enjoyed it. The manga was strongest in the last two volumes for me, I think the end was very well done. 

I also really enjoyed the first story within the Gaiden.

Overall it had no real dragging chapters, I was constantly interested. If I rated the mangas as standalone product, I have it above Crows. Hell even with the integration between Crows and Worst, I still enjoy it more. Although I've not completed Crows, so take that for what it's worth.

I encourage everyone to read it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2011)

> A live-action television adaptation for Hiroshi Takahashi’s QP gang manga has been green-lit for an October premiere. Actor Takumi Saitou (2011’s Hana-Kimi, Space Battleship Yamato, live-action Phoenix Wright) will star as Ryō Azuma. Takashi Miike (Crows Zero, Nintama Rantarō, Yatterman) will direct the series which will premiere on October 5 on NTV.
> 
> Mainichi Shimbun’s Mantan Web has photos of Saitou in his role. The original manga centered around a neighborhood’s most powerful former gangster named “QP” or Kotori Ishida, but the live-action version is a side story that will focus on Ryō, Ishida’s close friend with hidden ambitions.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 3, 2011)

Note that Sousuke Takaoka is Izaki.

Who is in that gif, behind Serizawa.


----------



## HInch (Sep 3, 2011)

Him as Izaki works for me!

That bullet scar looks gnarly. People still say gnarly right?


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2011)

LoktarOgar said:


> Note that Sousuke Takaoka is Izaki.
> 
> Who is in that gif, behind Serizawa.



Are you talking about Maki standing directly behind him or the guy with the Afro next to Maki?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 3, 2011)

In the grey shirt, to Serizawa's left (but right for us). The guy who doesn't move at all.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dude, that's Izaki. The guy who would be the last to join Genji's main crew, first time pretending to talk to him to hear him out about joining against Serizawa's gang, and then had his entire class beat on Genji.


----------



## LegendaryYang (Sep 3, 2011)

Great news, but i also hoped for some Bandou spin off series


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 3, 2011)

Fang said:


> Dude, that's Izaki. The guy who would be the last to join Genji's main crew, first time pretending to talk to him to hear him out about joining against Serizawa's gang, and then had his entire class beat on Genji.



Yeah? And? So what? What I'm saying is that 

"_Saitou replaces Sousuke Takaoka (Battle Royale, Crows Zero), who had to withdraw from entertainment ties after making controversial comments on Twitter about the Korean wave of entertainment that has become popular in Japan._"

the Sousuke Takaoka is the actor who plays Izaki, who is in that gif, was apparently also going to play Ryou. But not anymore. 

I'm pointing it out because I found it funny that that gif was posted as a reaction to an article about the QP live action series that also states that [the actor who played Izaki in that gif] isn't on board for the series anymore, and it's funny that he's the only one who is stoic in that reaction gif.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2011)

Then my apologies, I thought you just meant you didn't recognize the actor's character, I mean.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 4, 2011)

Completely reactionless


----------



## HInch (Sep 4, 2011)

Guys you seem to be ignoring Yang's sweet set.

*FOR SHAME*.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 4, 2011)

After getting his ass beaten by Bouya

I can see why


----------



## Ceria (Sep 4, 2011)

still haven't read QP... 

i don't like that they seem to be avoiding doing anything with worst. please for the love of god animate it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2011)

because its the age of fucking moe you mook, they wouldn't make any money off it it or at best it'd be worth one season for an OVA series

look at Baccano!, an amazing story and darker yet jazzy gangster-ish story styled to Cowboy Bebop's episodic nature about immortals in the 20's/30's, its dvd sales simply weren't good enough so it never was going to get a second season

so no, there will not be a Worst anime


----------



## LegendaryYang (Sep 4, 2011)

Bandou > Bouya, in badassery, not saying that Bouya isn't badass (he is my second favorite character in the series), it's just that Bandou is more badass and one of the strongest in the series (yeah we know that Bouya is still stronger, in case somebody is going to say this)


----------



## LoktarOgar (Sep 4, 2011)

Bandou? One of the strongest in the series? Puh-lease.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2011)

You know what must be done

Also fucking bump


----------



## Ceria (Oct 8, 2011)

feels like it's been an age since i read worst, is the manga on break this month?


----------



## HInch (Oct 10, 2011)

Same question, different poster.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 10, 2011)

Fuck you guys...getting my hopes up for a new chapter.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 11, 2011)

It was on break last month.

There is a chapter this month. In fact, the raw is already on Share (as of about 24 hours ago), but seeing as I can't use that, I'm just waiting for someone to get it for me. Usually the French are pretty quick in this regard, but I guess after a month of no Worst, they're not on their A-game.


----------



## HInch (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers for the update, Lok.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Oct 22, 2011)

_*Volume 28 chapter 111: although she saw the effect from it.*_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn for some reason i wasn't notified of the update, and just found it today. 

Shit's gearing up and those manji losers are gonna get their asses handed to them.


----------



## HInch (Oct 25, 2011)

God it felt good to read Worst again. Been too long.

The tribal tattoo guy owns. I like his moxie.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2011)

JUST AS PLANNED


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 8, 2011)

For the impatient ones like me xD TFOA and EMOD fuckin own xD


----------



## LoktarOgar (Nov 13, 2011)

_*Volume 28 chapter 112: Vol.6 Ch.2*_


----------



## Ceria (Nov 13, 2011)

file temporarily unavailable, i hate that shit.

thanks though


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 13, 2011)

Worked for me first time! Can not wait.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 13, 2011)

>Still unavailable


----------



## Ceria (Nov 13, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Still unavailable



why so unavailable still?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 13, 2011)

>STILL
>UNAVAILABLE


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 13, 2011)

Still not working. Any mirror links? Or is there any one willing to upload it to Mediafire mein square 

Never mind


----------



## Mahdi (Nov 14, 2011)

its up at batoto.com online manga reader


----------



## truetomyself (Nov 14, 2011)

Classic Worst moment


----------



## HInch (Nov 14, 2011)

kids said:


> Classic Worst moment



Definitely one I'd use to help sell Worst to people.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

Munehara's got a lot of potential, as a co-leader of the alliance he's pretty awesome


----------



## Ceria (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the early birthday present! 

I'm glad to see my thoughts regarding the last chapter seemed ironic to this one, it seemed like they had it too easy, yet now it's as though things aren't so easy. 

But what was the one eared devil rabbit doing without the skull jacket and bunny mask?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Dec 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> But what was the one eared devil rabbit doing without the skull jacket and bunny mask?



It's probably just because the KKK is specifically an Armament unit, and they're representing the EMOD as well right now.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 10, 2011)

The KKK leader wears the mask only when on badass mission, that was only a parley with a little contingency


----------



## HInch (Dec 11, 2011)

E-KKK-OD imo.


----------



## gekokujou (Dec 15, 2011)

kids said:


> Classic Worst moment



I know how Muneharu feels. It's not like he can help it though if he's better looking than everyone else.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 12, 2012)

_*Volume 29 chapter 114: Chapter 51 is released *_


----------



## Cirno (Jan 12, 2012)

Shit will get real.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2012)

Best news I've heard all day


----------



## Yak (Jan 12, 2012)

Fuck yeah!
Also, epic Rammstein reference :ho


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Haha, and the Manji Empire hasn't even realized yet what can of worms they just opened up


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 12, 2012)

Yak said:


> Fuck yeah!
> Also, epic Rammstein reference :ho



That was easily the hardest part to translate. Or rather, it took some time trying to figure out what to do with that sentence. I didn't want to leave the original, so I started looking for famous misheard lyrics. Eventually I got to thinking "that "that one Amerika ist wunderbar" song has some dual-language stuff in it," and I finally settled on that Mickey Mouse line.


----------



## Yak (Jan 12, 2012)

LoktarOgar said:


> That was easily the hardest part to translate. Or rather, it took some time trying to figure out what to do with that sentence. I didn't want to leave the original, so I started looking for famous misheard lyrics. Eventually I got to thinking "that "that one Amerika ist wunderbar" song has some dual-language stuff in it," and I finally settled on that Mickey Mouse line.



Ya did a pretty fine job on that, I can tell (being German myself)


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 12, 2012)

Also, a Taxi Driver reference. That one came without me realizing what I'd done at first.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 12, 2012)

Good times. A chapter which lets us know that the fight with the Manji empire is going to be even more awe inspiring than I had anticipated.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2012)

>Link temporarily not available


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 12, 2012)

Raw for 114:


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 12, 2012)

We're past that, son, I already posted a link to the translation.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 13, 2012)

Aww shit...Sorry bros xD 

Kind of a cruel tactic from Takumi...but brilliant on the other hand. Now the others will join them for sure because they will want revenge. I'm counting on some fine Shougo-Amachi interaction.


----------



## truetomyself (Jan 13, 2012)

I want to see Hana rapestomp some Manji fucker.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm dissapointed sera was done in so easily. Was expecting more from him and holy fuck epic cliffhanger....now i gotta wait a whole new month to see hana-gumi go ham


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 14, 2012)

There's nothing to suggest he was done in easily. For all we know he put up a Mitsumasa/Hana-like stand before going down. It'd be a different story if Akiyama told Abo that Sera was done in by _a_ guy (implying he lost in a one on one against Yazawa).


----------



## x5exotic (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounds great, are there any scans for the first volume/few chapters?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 15, 2012)

Pretty sure I linked it in the first post.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 22, 2012)

does anybody have that website with all the characters from crows and worst?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 22, 2012)

"... I let the readers think that 「If he goes Bankai he might be stronger than Aizen」".


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 24, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> "... I let the readers think that 「If he goes Bankai he might be stronger than Aizen」".



No, not this one. I want the old one, with characters from worst AND crows.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 24, 2012)

They have character profiles for characters from both series

Aside from the fact that this is the only one


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jan 26, 2012)

There was (is?) another one, from Rudeboys.

Edit: here, Chapter 18


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 26, 2012)

LoktarOgar said:


> There was (is?) another one, from Rudeboys.
> 
> Edit: here, Chapter 18



yep this is the one, phank yu


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 9, 2012)

It's not working for anyone, and it won't.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh no reupload then?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 13, 2012)

Until this file uploading site crisis ends and the dust has settled, I don't dare it. Not with my upload speed.


----------



## HInch (Feb 13, 2012)

If someone reminds me what happened in that one, I'll just save the scans off a reader site and zip it for you, Sasori.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 13, 2012)

Nah it's cool I can wait.

I can be _very_ patient 

I saw a guy reading Worst on his iPhone on the train today.

It was the chapter Hana beats Amachi lol


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 13, 2012)

LoktarOgar said:


> Until this file uploading site crisis ends and the dust has settled, I don't dare it. Not with my upload speed.




Hope you don't mind


```
http://www.mediafire.com/?f1710ptd9m2cfcb
```


----------



## HInch (Feb 13, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Nah it's cool I can wait.
> 
> I can be _very_ patient
> 
> ...



Uppercut, or the grand finale?

Also you own, dhilonv.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 13, 2012)

No idea about the latter.

To the former, I ran away from home.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 13, 2012)

dhilonv said:


> Hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks Kisame.



HInch said:


> Uppercut, or the grand finale?.


GF


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 17, 2012)

_*Volume 29 chapter 115: Ch.14*_


----------



## Momoka (Feb 17, 2012)

Wait, Kamina? Simon? Kittan?? WHAT??


edit: sorry im just lurking around and i lol'd


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2012)

*Problem?*​


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 18, 2012)

How's that?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 18, 2012)

i really didn't understand it.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 18, 2012)

Like... what don't you understand?

- Hiruma went to "our" town to confront the Armament, even though the rest of the Manji Seven repeatedly told him not to, and Bisuko confronts Hiruma's vice-head (who admittedly looks too much like Abo with his current haircut) about his failure to keep Hiruma in Machida. Now, Bisuko is gonna follow him to our town, possibly in an attempt to get him back (hijinks will almost certainly ensue when he does get here).

- Daitou was mad at Amachi for apparently not caring about Koumei and Gaga being attacked even after Amachi's "comeback" and supposed attitude change, but was then surprised to find out Amachi was going to get payback on his own, without involving Daitou and Ichigo/Ichie. 

- Abo decided to head off Kawada 2nd High students at the pass and get payback for what happened to Sera before they could.


----------



## HInch (Feb 19, 2012)

I think it's the Abo - Hiruma's vice head looking too similar which confused him. It got me for a second.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 19, 2012)

Even _I_ was like "wait, what?" there for a second. I'm all for characters getting new haircuts throughout a series, it's something that sets Worst apart from basically every other show ever, but Abo has had like half a dozen haircuts since his introduction, and most of those have been in the 3rd year alone. It's especially jarring when you have another character with the same haircut, in a similar outfit, in the same chapter.


----------



## HInch (Feb 19, 2012)

The most metrosexual of all hard as nails teenagers.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey loktar are you really gonna stop scanning worst 

I'm prolly the only 1 who read the credits page, so I wish you luck in Japan and in studying college abroad. Lemme know how the japanese sorority girls are treating you (do they even have those in Japan?)

Fuck I'm so jealous of you guys for going to Japan, I soooo want to go there too, it's one of my lifelong dreams.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Feb 22, 2012)

Scanning: most likely (probably definitely).
Translating: not necessarily.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 12, 2012)

_*Volume 29 chapter 116: Cage of Eden 146*_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 12, 2012)

mediafirewithchips.gif


----------



## Ceria (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks alot Loktar for all that you've done. Have fun!


----------



## HInch (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah I was gonna come and post the same: Good luck man. And thank you for the scans you've provided us with, you own.

Go get a beer with Sasori.


----------



## truetomyself (Mar 13, 2012)

This chapter was epic... and funny.

Thank you, Lok!


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn it I have a feeling Shougo is gonna get fucked up...It's been going too well so far.

Hana having some silly iteraction with Bisuko is pretty lame, but he IS the chosen one of this generation so it's understandable. Still I'm hoping for Bisuko vs Guriko match up. Shit should be epic in the next few chapters.


----------



## truetomyself (Mar 13, 2012)

raziu said:


> Hana having some silly iteraction with Bisuko is pretty lame



What are you talking about? It's a classic Worst moment.
I missed his simpleton attitude.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh don't get me wrong I actually really like Hana and the whole scene was pretty funny. I just don't like these "fated" moments. I don't read Naruto for god knows how long now (I just look at spoilers from time to time to see if some of characters that i like ar ein the chapter) and it still left a mark on me even now with the chosen crap 

But fuck that...anybody else hoping Mitsumasa will finally get to beat up somebody decent? I mean so far he looks pretty crap compared to the other leaders.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know. I love Mitsumasa, and while I'll be the first one to admit that his confrontation with Hana left something to be desired (although it was kind of unique and amazing in its own way), his scene with Amachi easily earned him his place among CxW legends as far as I'm concerned. 

As for Bisuko meeting Hana, I was_ sure _someone from Manji was gonna run into Guriko, because that's basically the trope (outsiders meeting Tora and/or Guriko), so Hana was kind of a pleasant surprise. Not only did we get to see Hana's new scar, it also would've inevitably reflected poorly on either Guriko or Bisuko depending on how that confrontation would have turned out.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess it's just my wish for Shougo and Mitsumasa to stand out more, because Hana and Amachi stand out plenty already and they beat lots of strong guys.

And somehow I would want for that the big fat dude from this chapter to get his ass kicked by Butcher;p And I wouldn't mind someone from Manji running into Zetton for a change;p


----------



## Sasori (Mar 18, 2012)

I seem to be missing chapter 111.

Anyone can link me?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 18, 2012)

Never mind, I'm up to date now.

Takumi is all sorts of baddass.

And now Amachi is getting involved, shit just got interesting.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 18, 2012)

kids said:


> What are you talking about? It's a classic Worst moment.
> I missed his simpleton attitude.



I personally can't wait for the moment when Manji does something to gather Hana's attention, i don't think i'm alone with this sentiment. 

I assume it's gonna have to do with Takumi getting injured or perhaps someone else would be the trigger since that's a little too obvious. 

We haven't seen Mitsumasa or the boys from Housen yet, i hope we do soon.


----------



## truetomyself (Mar 18, 2012)

Ceria said:


> I personally can't wait for the moment when Manji does something to gather Hana's attention, i don't think i'm alone with this sentiment.


----------



## Urouge (Mar 19, 2012)

didn't know that the forum had a thread for one of my fav manga. it's going directly in bookmark. I can't wait for the war. I hope that the manji empire won't be foolish enough to also piss of guriko


----------



## LoktarOgar (Apr 16, 2012)

Since I'm not the one releasing the scan, I don't really feel responsible, but I'm guessing that I'm still the one that has to get the news out there, seeing as how no one here has responded to it yet, the as of yet non-spambot-infested replacement of CxW:

Chapter 117 has been released. My translation, but with the editing and typesetting done by "amateurs" (fans who have decided to take it upon themselves to do as much as they can (so everything but the translation) on their own). Hell, there are 2 different versions, even.


----------



## truetomyself (Apr 17, 2012)

Fucking awesome chapter! Can't wait for next month!


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 12, 2012)

You people should really join  . There's like 2 scans of 118 out there already.

Edit: make that 3.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

Too lazy.

We are fully dependent on you importing the shipments for our Worst addiciton.


----------



## LoktarOgar (May 13, 2012)

Well it sucks to be you then, because I'm not posting the links here.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

I guess it's a drought for now then


----------



## Niabingi (May 13, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Too lazy.
> 
> We are fully dependent on you importing the shipments for our Worst addiciton.



How lazy we are. I was echoing this sentiment too... Guess I'l be the one to do the grunt work. Will edit with a link to the scan I deem to be the "least shit" in a bit.


----------



## c3zz4rr (May 13, 2012)

Here ya go, you lazy fucks

Chapter 117


Chapter 118
Or
Chapter 118 with different typeset.

I picked the ones that I thought had the best quality scan.


----------



## Niabingi (May 13, 2012)

c3zz4rr said:


> Or
> Chapter 118 with different typeset.
> 
> I picked the ones that I thought had the best quality scan.



This is the one I was going to link to. It is by far and away the least shitty... The 118 ENG had pretty god damn awful typesetting. This one is at least bearable to read.

That being said this is going to be one hell of a battle!


----------



## truetomyself (Jun 12, 2012)

The new chapter is out at Suzuran High


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 5, 2012)

You shall be rewarded. 

First I'm gonna fap for a while and than you'll get your rep


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2012)

Lol shougo walks into a room and every pair of pants in the joint is shit.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 10, 2012)

122 is out bitches Daaayuummm this is gonna be epic

credits to toiletman for the scan and LoktarOgar for the trans.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 8, 2012)

New chap is up for grabs at suzuran high forums

It's Hana Montana time lol

Fuck I just hope it's not leading up to Shougo vs Bisuko cause there is no way he's winning that one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 8, 2012)

Very noice

Now if only would pick up Vagabond and get it back on track as well


----------



## HInch (Mar 4, 2013)

There's manji fucking everywhere.

*Crows 89*.


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought this thread was dead.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 4, 2013)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Very noice
> 
> Now if only would pick up Vagabond and get it back on track as well



Manga stream needs to drop green blood and that disciple crap and pick up vagabond worst and vinland saga


----------



## Sasori (Mar 4, 2013)

Your life is ours now.


----------



## HInch (Mar 5, 2013)

Fang said:


> I thought this thread was dead.



I'm back on NF and I won't be letting it die.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 5, 2013)

Pretty sure that wasn't an Adbot.


----------



## HInch (Mar 5, 2013)

aw man I missed it.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2013)

He said he read the first volume and wanted to read more.

That's way too sentient to be an Adbot.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 6, 2013)

So have you guys read the latest chapter? For me that's it...I'm gonna maybe read some spoilers or what people write but my man going out like a chump and the whole shit being so predictable is enough for me to drop this for a while at least.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2013)

You cannot drop Worst.

Worst drops you.


----------



## HInch (Mar 6, 2013)

raziu said:


> So have you guys read the latest chapter? For me that's it...I'm gonna maybe read some spoilers or what people write but my man going out like a chump and the whole shit being so predictable is enough for me to drop this for a while at least.



Show me on the doll where Worst touched you offended you enough to drop it.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 6, 2013)

Meh I'm probably overdramatic  But I don't like recent developments


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shougo lost like a little bitch. I was looking forward to Shougo vs Hana but now it doesn't make sense since Hana is also way out oh his league. And the whole scenario ending with a draw is bleh. Still I'll most likely get over it and still read it when it comes out;p


----------



## Robin (Mar 14, 2013)

^ 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hana vs Shougo will be fun to watch but it might be too short to really enjoy it 
and this isn't over yet. they should finish it after those two recover. 





I'll post the chapter 127 DL just in case: Ch.54. 



HInch said:


> There's manji fucking everywhere.
> 
> *Crows 89*.



oh I forgot about that! nice one.


----------



## HInch (Apr 9, 2013)

GOOD NEWS SHITBAGS: New Worst and Crows.

*Worst 128.*
*Crows 90.*
*Crows 91.*

EDIT:

*Crows Zero 3* trailer. I spoil you guys.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 8, 2013)

Only 1 chapter left.


----------



## Death (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm at chapter 125, how far behind are the scans?


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 25, 2013)

They're not. The question is how far are you behind. The answer is 5 chapters.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2013)

lol

And I actually cried when I realise it was ending.


----------



## HInch (Jul 4, 2013)

wha...what? No. NO!!!


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jul 7, 2013)

It's out. Woop.


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Jul 7, 2013)

I cried a little


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 8, 2013)

Well that was....crap. It always makes me sad when such great mangas go downhill at the end.

Shougo went out like a chump against Bisuko...and we still don't know how he compares to Matsumasa/Amachi. I thought TFOA kind of took over the story...now I don't know why the mangaka put so much emphasis on them.

Hana the first one to unite Suzuran loses both fights against the two monsters in Guriko/Bisuko.

Shit feels rushed and I'm erasing the last couple of chapters from my mind.  I'll always remember Worst as the great great manga that it used to be


----------



## HInch (Jul 9, 2013)

okay I'm only up to 128, are y'all reading them somewhere else or is this raws?

Also if anyone spoils it for me I'll cut you.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 9, 2013)

I always looked for the chapters at


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 12, 2013)

Worst is over? What?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2013)

Is Hana losing that wrong? I thought he would end up like that since the moment Zetton told him to be the best not the strongest.


----------



## HInch (Jul 17, 2013)

read the last three chapters 

Now what the fuck do I read!?

I guess there's the end of crows and then...umm...


----------



## HInch (Jul 17, 2013)

p.s. guriko owned to the very end


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2013)

What's this I hear about a new Crows Zero movie?


----------



## HInch (Jul 18, 2013)

Fang said:


> What's this I hear about a new Crows Zero movie?





HInch said:


> *Crows Zero 3*



Not really looked into it after that.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jul 22, 2013)

Last chapter of Crows came out today.

Both of them in the same month. Welp.


----------



## HInch (Jul 24, 2013)

LoktarOgar said:


> Last chapter of Crows came out today.
> 
> Both of them in the same month. Welp.



Yeah just came to post it. Man...That's it.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 1, 2013)

Crows Zero 2 is still on-going. By the guy who does Clover (which you should also read, still on-going on a weekly basis, even if releases are still catching up).


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2013)

btw anyone knows where i could find crows zero? i mean the first manga, i?m up to date with Zero II


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 2, 2013)

You can't. Not translated into English anyway. I haven't done it (nor will I) and I can't imagine anyone else would step up to the plate. The first Crows Zero is an atrocious looking mess that I really don't want to touch with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 2, 2013)

That's why God invented 11 foot poles.


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 3, 2013)

That you can use to look at it yourself and come to the same conclusion I did, that it's not worth it.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2013)

That was a joke.

But anyway, I'd like to extend my gratitude to you for your long time service in keeping us up to date with all things delinquent.

This series, along with yourself, will be missed.


----------



## HInch (Aug 5, 2013)

I concur with Sasori. You've provided me with my favourite series and for that you'll always be high on my list of great posters and dudes here.

Thanks Lok. 

*goes to read Clover.*


----------



## LoktarOgar (Aug 25, 2013)

Stick with Clover, but in the meantime, also check out Shimauma. It's my new project. Someone should make a topic for it or something. Hey.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 26, 2015)

top tier series

I want a sequel


----------



## MightiestRooster (Mar 2, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> top tier series
> 
> I want a sequel



Have you read the Gaiden? 

Chapter 29

And If I remember correctly you haven't read Crows either, which is basically a prequel.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 12, 2015)

shamelessly copy pasted from the Suzuran-High forums

NEW SERIES GET 





> *- "Totally new work"
> - Will have GSC cover page and a colour spread
> - Pretty sure it starts with 2 chapters
> - Looks like it'll be called "The Last Worst"
> ...



and that's all the info so far

hopefully it's a fully fledged series rather than a volume or two

but I'll take what I can get

altho the most recent Crows Gaiden was trashuu


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2015)

Would love to see some old faces show up 

Imagine having some of the former students as teachers


----------



## LoktarOgar (Jun 25, 2015)

I released Crows Ladies today.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 21, 2015)

the first of two chapters is out online for Saigo No Worst, but only in Thai 

Chapter 59

I guess this serves as the final entry in the series 

in which case I'd have preferred it to have focused on characters that we were attached to, even if the series never really did that post-graduation 

still, more Worst is always a good thing


----------



## perman07 (Aug 22, 2015)

So, just for clarity's sake, can someone sum up what the Worst author have done in the Worst/Crows universe and how it fits together chronologically?

I've read a lot of Worst and Crows (without finishing either IIRC) and know Crows is set well before Worst, but with all these Zeros, Gaidens and other series I'm getting confused. Haven't read any of this for a long while and really used to love it, need to buckle down and power through some shit.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 22, 2015)

Disregarding the numerous spin-offs made by other people (I found most of them meh anyway)

and since things like Worst Gaiden are set  before Crows in the timeline and you wouldn't realize they were related unless you're familiar with the series It's prolly just best to read things in the order they were published (mostly)

Crows 
Crows Gaiden (need to read this mahself I think)
QP (you could read this whenever you're done with CrowsxWorst, altho there's a cameo from a Crows character that confirms they're set in the same universe, unrelated otherwise)
QP Gaiden
Sono Go No Crows (bridges the gap between Crows and Worst)
Worst 
Worst Gaiden 
Saigo No Worst


oh and Crows Gaiden: Katagiri Ken Monogatari which you'd appreciate more if you watched the Crows Zero movies, although it's still pretty shit by the series standards

I think that's about right

he also has a new series starting next month that looks to be some sort of post apocalyptic setting with delinquents which I'm sure will be


----------



## perman07 (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you very much. I'll read (re-read some of it) 'em in that order, though that seems like a lot. Dude has managed to write a lot of shit about proper men


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2016)

O      shit


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2016)

O                             snap


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2016)

wtf is this shit


----------



## Robin (Aug 20, 2016)

it's called a bump 
but thanks for reminding me, I gotta catch up to this series


----------

